# Best Off-Site Restaurant's Thread



## maciec

Ok, we have a Best/Worst Off-Site Hotels thread....how about a Best/Worst Off-Site Restaurant thread!


I can't attest to any (since we have only stayed off site once) so I am looking for all of your opinions.

Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## sue Z

I like Perkins, a restaurant that is in the crossroads but can't think of the name , cracker barrel and Olive Garden


----------



## from Canada

For good food and value, we liked Pizzaria Uno and Chilis. Both of these were on S.R. 535.
Karen


----------



## siobhan1997

Hi, we like Ponderosa for the great value, TGIFriday for the atmosphere, Olive Garden for the pasta

Worst I would Shoney's on Hwy 192 Eek!!


----------



## maciec

Good!  Let's keep this going.

I would certainly appreciate it!

Melissa


----------



## disneysteve

Our favorite pizza is at Flippers in Old Town.

Sweet Tomatoes on I-Drive near Belz is wonderful. Its an all-you-can eat salad bar buffet that also has fresh soups, pasta dishes and lots more. Don't miss it.

Steve


----------



## Figment22

Geographically, we usually stay near or onsite at Universal Studios, so my restaurant picks are closer to USF than to WDW.

I have to cast another vote for Sweet Tomatoes.  It's always our first night dinner when we get into the area.  Great value and the freshest food possible.  The specialty salads right at the front of the buffet line are always outrageously good.

If you like barbecue, I highly recommend BubbaLou's Bodacious Barbecue.  It's on Conroy about a mile down Kirkman from USF.
It is by far my favorite rib joint and the prices are very reasonable.

For a nicer dinner out, you must try Seasons 52 which is in the restaurant enclave on Sand Lake Road.  Very good, fresh food.  They use whatever is in season (hence the name) so the menu changes often.  Great food and service.  The mini indulgences for dessert are the most wonderful idea.  They are like tiny parfaits for $1.95.  Even if you don't have room for dessert, you can't pass up one of these.

Those are my favorites and we've yet to be disappointed at any of them.


----------



## Dopey & Grumpy

We always have to stop at Giordano's.  I love their Cheese Raviole.  Last time we were there, my DH had their pizza and he wasn't that crazy about it but their pasta dishes are great.

Worst has to be the Waffle House on 192.  I ordered a small box of Frosted Flakes and they were STALE!  How long do you think they had them???  Won't ever go there again.

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_2_100.gif' border=0></a>


----------



## disneysteve

> _Originally posted by Dopey & Grumpy _
> *Worst has to be the Waffle House on 192.  I ordered a small box of Frosted Flakes and they were STALE!  How long do you think they had them???  Won't ever go there again.*



That's because you went to a place called *WAFFLE HOUSE* and ordered pre-packaged dry cereal. The place is famous for - *WAFFLES!!!* The waffles are made to order and since no table is more than about 12 feet from the waffle irons, they are always hot, light, crisp and delicious. Give them another try. The Frosted Flakes were stale because no one ever orders them. Try their waffles next time - you won't be sorry.

Steve


----------



## maciec

Ok here we go so far:

Best 
Giordano's x 4
Sweet Tomatoes x 5
BubbaLou's Bodacious Barbecue
Seasons 52 
Flippers in Old Town
Ponderosa x 2
TGIFriday x 3
Olive Garden x 4
Pizzaria Uno 
Chilis x 3
Perkins x 3
Cracker Barrel 
Waffle House (for the waffles)
Sonic
Sizzler
CiCi's Pizza
Cafe D'Antonio 
Cafe Tu Tu Tango
Corleons
Bonanza x 3
Bahama Breeze x 3
Logan's Roadhouse
Dux at the Peabody Hotel 
Shell's x 2
Orlando Ale House
Panera Bread 
Pannullos 
O-Boys Bar-B-Q 
Boston Fish House 
The Melting Pot 
Amalfis 
La Forcetta's 
Tarantino's 
Chevy's x 4
Tony Roma's x 2 (1 good experience and 1 bad from same poster)
Bennigans x 2
Pizzaria Uno
Macaroni Grill x 2
Red Lobster
Cracker Barrell
The Fox and Hound 
Le Peep
Havana's #1
Yoji's
Black Angus x 2 (1 good experience and 1 bad from same poster)
Carrabas
Sam Seltzer's
China Jade Mongolian 
Joe's Crab Shack 
Kobe Japanese Steak House
Smoky Bones BBQ 
Shake n'Steak 
Cattleman's
Moonfish
New York China Buffet x 3
Outback Steakhouse x 2
Golden Corral x 2
Jimmy Buffet
Pizza Hut

Worst 
Shoney's on Hwy 192 
Waffle House on 192 (stale Frosted Flakes)
Joe's Crab Shack x 2
Jungle Jims
Tony Roma's 
Black Angus x 2
Ponderosa
Ruby Tuesday's
Mowtown Cafe

Last Updated 04/23/04 at 2:45p.m EST


----------



## Dopey & Grumpy

> _Originally posted by disneysteve _
> *That's because you went to a place called WAFFLE HOUSE and ordered pre-packaged dry cereal. The place is famous for - WAFFLES!!! The waffles are made to order and since no table is more than about 12 feet from the waffle irons, they are always hot, light, crisp and delicious. Give them another try. The Frosted Flakes were stale because no one ever orders them. Try their waffles next time - you won't be sorry.
> 
> Steve *



I don't like waffles.  My husband does so we tried them.  A good restaurant would not have had stale cereal no matter how often people order it.  There's shelf life on everything you buy and it shouldn't have happened.  I did ask the waitress to bring me another, which she did, and it was stale also.  Not all Waffle Houses are the same.  We have eaten in others and it was very good, even the Frosted Flakes.  This was a few years ago but when it comes to food, I tend not to try something a second time if my first time wasn't a good experience, especially in the Kissimmee area.  This is just my opinion and if other people have had positive experiences, then I'm glad for them.  Unfortunately, I did not.


----------



## Cindy B

Best:

Sweet Tomatoes... love it!


Worst:

Nothing really, I've never really had a horrendous meal. 
Although, DH and I wound up going to a Ponderosa near Sea World once, and the waitress was "tip-trolling".   Not that we wouldn't give her a tip, but she was trying to get more out of us, and it wasn't service oriented! 

I've been to:

Ponderosa (near SW)
TGI Fridays (Crossroads area)
Sweet Tomatoe (LoVE IT!)

Sonic (near Sweet Tomatoes).. Love Sonic, but it may be because we don't have them here!

Sizzler (near I Drive)


----------



## disneyfan551

I will second Chili's...they have the best fajitas you can find!!  We visit our local one all of the time.

Our best deal at Disney is CiCi's Pizza...it is 3.99 for the AYCE buffet and it is very good!  It's nice to save some $$ when you eat 90% of the meals at the parks...


----------



## disneysteve

I forgot another favorite because we haven't been there recently. Cafe D'Antonio in Celebration. Excellent Italian food in a very nice atmosphere.

Have you noticed that most of the favorites are large chains - Chili's, Olive Garden, Friday's, etc. I think most of us (myself included) tend to stick to what we know when we travel out of our home area. That's kind of unfortunate because sometimes (often) the best food is at the local independent restaurants. When we go out to eat at home, we almost never go to a chain restaurant because we know where all the good local restaurants are. But when we travel, we do just the opposite. Just an observation .

Steve


----------



## LauraR

The only one I can think of that hasn't already been mentioned is Cafe Tu Tu Tango, on International Dr. It's got great atmosphere (an artist theme with actual artists there working) and there were even flamenco dancers when we were there! The menu is all small plates (tapas) and very creative and interesting. They had a children's menu for our kids and the desserts were really good, too. Our waitress was really kid friendly, too.


----------



## CindysGusGus

I'll give a vote for Corleons on I-Drive near the Mercado.  Their steak is great, their grilled asparagus and I have never had better Creme Brulee.


----------



## Sonny76

We ate breakfast at the hotel the first day last year for about $30.00 and I was still hungry.  On the way to the parks, we saw a Bonanza All You Can Eat Breakfast Buffet for $2.99 on I-Drive.  We checked it out the next morning and it was fabulous!  There was alot of choices, the food was super, and it was all you can eat.  We ate there every morning after that.   We filled up on breakfast and left in the late afternoon for dinner somewhere else.  Watch for the buffets!   This one was wonderful and I have never seen cheaper prices!  I am hoping it is still there because I will look again this year for it.


----------



## MrsMud

Although it gets mixed reviews, we LOVED Bahama Breeze (It didn't hurt that we had a $50 GC);
We HATED Joe's Crab Shack (even WITH a $50 GC)!


----------



## mrsstats

Logan's Roadhouse.  Steaks.  All the peanuts you can eat, fun place to eat.


----------



## maciec

I just added some votes 

Can we please keep this going!


----------



## castlegazer

Dux at the Peabody Hotel on I-Drive is by far one of my favorie restaurant experiences whenever I am in town.  
http://www.peabodyorlando.com/asp/vgT_f_b_wine_dine2.asp?page=BarsRestaurants&restaurant=dux


----------



## tednvon

Hello....here is my vote for Shell's on 192 east of Disney...Free peanuts, cold beer and excellent sea food for a great price...Ted


----------



## kylara

Mine are all over the Orlando area since I am a local.  

For chain resturants:

Perkins - love the bread bowl salads
Orlando Ale House
Panera Bread - great soups, salads, and sandwiches


Local:

Pannullos - but it is up in Winter Park
O-Boys Bar-B-Q - it is the best, but again it is in WP
Boston Fish House - again in WP
The Melting Pot - located on Sand Lake
Amalfis - great Italian over in NE Orlando area
La Forcetta's - in Kissimmee (on S. John Young) Italian
Tarantino's - in Kissimmee - another Italian place


----------



## Gretchen

We have only eaten at a few:
Liked:  Perkins at the Crossroads.  Good regular food at a good price, really nice people working there.  Chevy's at the Crossroads.  Incredible mexican food, even the chicken tenders for the kids were good.  Service was the best.  Did I say I loved the food?

Yuck:  Jungle Jims at the Crossroads.  Expensive horrid food.  Service was ok, nice waiter.  Did I say the food was horrid?  Bleah!
That's it!
Gretchen


----------



## vald1977

What a good idea for a thread.

Favorites:  Giordano's.  Great food and great prices.  I would go there again.  Red Lobster at Crossroads.  Very good food and sevice.  I would go there again. 

Okay:  Jungle Jim's.  I thought it was just okay, nothing special.  

Luckily, we didn't have any really bad eating experiences.

Next trip I would love to try steak n' shake and sonic.


----------



## maciec

Keep the votes coming in please!


----------



## ncbyrne

SONNY76 - Can you please give more information on the location of the "all-you-can-eat breakfast buffet"?  Was it a BONANZA restaurant, that also offered breakast as well as dinner buffet?  What was it near?  I did a search for all area restaurants and came up blank.  This sounds great for our next trip, but we don't want to drive up and down I Dr until we find it!


----------



## trola2

We loved TONY ROMA'S on our last trip.  (we ate there twice!) and we will definitely be eating there next weekend!   Also Bennigans has always been good.  Pizzareia Uno, Macaroni Grill, and even Red Lobster.  Bennigans has to be the best as far as reasonable prices, and I think Tony Roma's follow that by a close second.


----------



## leanne11

We woke up at HRH went to brkfst. at the hotel rest.  $15.95 a-peice for the buffet. when i got the bill for 4 of us i died, it's just eggs and no characters, so i complained and they told me to take my car and make a left at the front of the hotel univ. blvd. and were they right.....we found a Bonanza (don't worry they are on every corner) for $2.99 and i paid $15.00 for all 4 of us, same food eggs and bacon..........loved it and we went back for dinner i think it's about $6.99 .....also try Golden Corral (also in every strip mall) on Fri. they have a steak on the buffet for $7.99.  i also saw alot of sizzler's though i heard they might not be as clean...oh..also attached to the Bonanza was a cheap souveneir shop, i mean cheap they will give you a coupon for the store, we saw gifts, mugs, and shirts in the parks for 3x's as much and they were here..i think it was a bargain world...


----------



## jx3smom

Our favorite off site places are:

1.  Bahama Breeze-we go there every trip and LOVE the place.  
2.  Romano's Macaroni Grill-we just discovered it a few trips ago and we're looking forward to dining there again in April.  
3.  We always stop at a Cracker Barrel on our trip to WDW.  We've driven down 12 of the 14 times we've been there.  

We haven't been to the Crab House in many years but we used to like that, too.


----------



## Snoopymom

Not much to add, but I looooove the apple margaritas and salsa at Chevys and there's an English Pub called The Fox and Hound way down on I92 that has the best pints, chips and beef stew.  It's small and smokey though.


----------



## Sonny76

Last year our hotel was down by Wet & Wild.  After eating their breakfast we left for the parks.  The Bonanza All You Can Eat Breakfast Buffet was on the left hand side on our way to the park down International Drive.  The place was on I-Drive.
Anyway, I am hoping it is still there because it was wonderful!  There were alot of choices, from biscuits and gravy to pancakes, plus sas.-bacon, all kinds of fruits etc.  We ate at that place every day for the rest of our stay.  
We filled up on the buffet and it lasted us until late afternoon.  We tried other places for dinner on I-Drive that had buffets also and I didn't find a bad one.  We saved alot on the food bill.
Just remember to put soda in your room at the hotel instead of paying $2.50 for a can of coke.  We did that also since we are soda drinkers.  
Hope you werent waiting long for the reply.  I just saw this.


----------



## trola2

I posted a week or so ago about Tony Romas and how much we enjoyed it on our December trip.  Because of that it was on our list for this past weekend.  I do have to say that if this recent experience had been our first visit, we would not have gone there again.  The service was terribly slow.  I had a sick child and requested a plain baked potato ASAP and it came fully loaded with our meal.  The appetizers that were ordered never arrived, all the drinks were wrong and they even gave us the wrong change!!  I"m sure a lot of that can be linked back to a bad server.  Maybe he was new??  But, regardless, it won't be at the top of our list for our next trip. I just wanted to update since I had given a glowing report before.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## KCMiller

We ate at a few places off site on our last trip, with gift certificates I had bid for on Ebay - I paid $1.24 for a $25 GC for a breakfast restaurant called Le Peep, and had the best breakfast EVER - the restaurant was a little out of the way, though.  Not hard to find, and if you were headed out of town going east on 4 like us, not a big deal.  We also scored a $25 GC for $1.47 to a Cuban restaurant called Havana's #1 - it was incredible.  I love Cuban food, and there's not an overabundance of that in central Ohio  .  It was an outstanding meal.

You have to do some due diligence to use the GC's wisely - you have to be willing to go somewhere unfamiliar, and maybe take a look at a map before you bid - but I love an adventure!

KC


----------



## ardac

I will be staying at Disney all star movies this spring, and am wondering how easy it will be to access offsite dining....I understand there are restaurants etc where the maingate hotels etc are and the crossroads area..........I will not have a car, but will take a taxi or take the disney transportation to the closest disney drop offs.  How much is cab fare in the area>??..I have never been and have no clue how big the area actually is!


----------



## akur

Whenever I go, I try to eat at Yoji's (Japanese) on 192.  They have good food and early bird specials.  I use to love going to the Black Angus (10 years ago, when there was only one), but last time I was there I was dissapointed.  I'd love to try the Colorado Mining Factory in Casselberry, but I've never had the time to drive up there.  My brother loves Carrabas (but that's a chain).  I also like Sam Seltzer's and Shells, but they're also far away.  I also like China Jade Mongolian (near Florida Mall).


----------



## akur

Whenever I go, I try to eat at Yoji's (Japanese) on 192.  They have good food and early bird specials.  I use to love going to the Black Angus (10 years ago, when there was only one), but last time I was there I was dissapointed.  I'd love to try the Colorado Mining Factory in Casselberry, but I've never had the time to drive up there.  My brother loves Carrabas (but that's a chain).  I also like Sam Seltzer's and Shells, but they're also far away.  I also like China Jade Mongolian (near Florida Mall).


----------



## maciec

I can't believe how many positive experiences people have had dinning out.  I thought for sure that the bad would out-weigh the good.  Boy was I fooled.

Melissa


----------



## Razor Roman

> _Originally posted by ardac _
> *I will be staying at Disney all star movies this spring, and am wondering how easy it will be to access offsite dining....I understand there are restaurants etc where the maingate hotels etc are and the crossroads area..........I will not have a car, but will take a taxi or take the disney transportation to the closest disney drop offs.  How much is cab fare in the area>??..I have never been and have no clue how big the area actually is! *



If you take a bus to Downtown Disney/Pleasure Island you might be able to walk (it would be a bit of a hike) to the Crossroads shopping center, where Chevy's and Perkins are... taxi is more likely. There are  alot of resturaunts right there alone 535, so you could get to the Ale House, Bennigan's, etc. 535 has a lot of restauraunts on it.


----------



## PrincessTanyuhKaypoo

We are always in Orlando and I just wanted to add a couple that hadn't been listed:

My absolute favorite place to eat in Orlando is Kobe Japanese Steak House- while we usually go to the one on Kirkman we have eaten at the one by DTD and it was just as good! We don't like to be sat with other people but it's never been a problem here! This one is a drive but we had a great meal at Smoky Bones BBQ on Colonial I believe. It's a BBQ and Sports Bar- think Wilderness Lodge meets ESPN Club! Also we stayed at the Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress recently and had vouchers for the breakfast buffet in the food court- it was a little weird at first but once we figured out there system it was great! The french toast was excellent as was everything else we ate. I'm not sure about the value though, the vouchers didn't have a price or anything but for us it was great! As far as Tony Roma's goes- there is one over by the International Airport and we have eaten there quite a few times and always had a fantastic meal, but the one on I- Drive has been less than stellar. 

Tanya


----------



## WIcruizer

Funny, I guess it just really depends where you're from.  Tony Roma's and Perkins for example are everywhere near us, so I wouldn't go there when we're in Orlando.   These 3 are unique for us, very good food, and reasonably priced:

1. Giordano's
2. Chevy's
3. Joe's Crab Shack

Joe's is a very lively atmosphere with 80s music usually playing, the waitstaff will stop and do alittle dance and sing along from time to time.  Kind of corny, but the kids get a kick out of it.  Great crab legs and other seafood...yet they have childrens menus also, of course.


----------



## DianaPrincessofWales

We tried the Shake n'Steak by the Crossroads in Nov.  It was clean, cute and the service friendly but I didn't think the food was anything special.  I had read it was cheap, but we still ended up spending about 40$ for lunch for our family of 5.  It was only OK but I didn't think it was worth that!  I probably won't make an effort to go back.  Sounds like we'll have to try the Bonanza breakfast buffet!!  Great thread!


----------



## tinkerbell81284

I went to the Black Angus Steakhouse across from Wet n' Wild on my last visit since it right in my hotel (Best Western Movieland). The food was really good, affordable and plentful. I ordered the Breakfast 4 picks for under $4 the portions were big and the food tasted great. Some of the best pancakes I ever ate. I would not recommend the buffet unless you were there first thing in the morning though. Everything's covered and filled up quickly but not as clean as you'd like it to be.

Tinkerbell81284

PS- I would recommend the hotel though. Very clean rooms!


----------



## Teaching in NV

For food:
Best:
   Giordanno's - good Italian food LOTS of it and the prices were great
   Sweet Tomatoes
    Cattleman's - Surprisingly good steak

Worst:
     Joe's Crab Shack - there was glass in my salad .. and they made me pay for it anyway (ack!)

Good place to stay:
  Fairfield's Star Island - beautiful, spotless, its a great big furnished apartment with a full kitchen and its very close to WDW


----------



## PamNC

We always always always eat on-site vs off-site.  But we've now eaten pretty much everywhere we want - so we want to consider some off-site venues for our next trip.  This is great.  Keep em' coming.

This wasn't during a Disney trip - but we have eaten at Chevy's - right outside the property.  It was great.  

It's getting to the point where I don't want to spend $100+ for me and my husband to have a nice, sit-down meal.  And that's about normal for Disney restaurants.  Anyone else feel strongly about this?  I remember when a good meal at places such as Chefs de France, Le Cellier, Artist Pointe, etc etc - was about $80 for us.  Nowadays you can't get out of there for less than $100.

Good grief.

PamNC


----------



## Aimeedyan

I have eaten at MOONFISH in Orlando once, and my mom always takes visitors there (she is now living in Orlando). It is WONDERFUL!! I had the best filet and shrimp there. They also have sushi and such. A very nice, yummy, place. I remember my meal there better than at some at WDW. We're going there again in May =) Its a nice place... people were dressed up, even.

Most of the places listed by others are chains that we have here... and we have eaten at a few in Orlando, but try to keep to the different places. I wish I had more suggestions beyond the usual chains! 

Great thread!


----------



## IloveWINNIEthePOOH

We have only been going to Orlando for 2 years, and eat off-site about 3 out of our 5 days... We choose....
(not in any specific order)

Giordanos~ GREAT GREAT GREAT  pizza!! Lots of cheese!! We always order more than we can eat so we can take it to the hotel and heat it up for snacks. The only thing we eat there is pizza, so don't know about any of their other food. Lots of coupons on the internet and it books and such!! Love it!!

Rainforest Cafe DTD~ OK, I'm not sure if you would consider this one on-site or not, but it is always a no-miss for us!! Love the Chicken Fried Chicken, and there is enough for two people!  Other likables are the Jungle Turkey Wrap, a Bleu Cheese hamburger (not sure of the name) Jambalaya and the BBQ Wrap. And of course dessert being a Volcano!!!

And we just figured this one out this last trip..

SWEET TOMATOES~ From the outside, we just thought, eh? And then out second thought was.... salad buffet?? So we checked it out, the smell was good enough for me!!! This place has sooo many salad toppings you have no idea... if you can't find it here, you most likely won't find it! GREAT soups, ALL of them, yes I did try them all, a couple different pastas (both VERY good!!!) they have their own bakery and they have REALLY good corn muffins. Ice cream and a few other options for dessert. FANTASTIC place!!


Has anyone ever had the Las Vegas Buffet? We were goin to try, but $10 a person kind of shied us away not knowing how it is.... I know,cheapos... oh well, we're a family of five... what can I say?? lol


----------



## magicmouse2

Best Chinese is the New York China Buffet at LBV near Downtown Disney.  Best, cheapest freshest and widest selection of chinese food in Orlando IMHO.  Much better than China Jade on I drive. 

link


----------



## keswick1uk

Loved Bahama Breeze (Vineland Avenue, just off 535). Highly recommend Olive Garden (535) and Outback Steakhouse (Vineland Ave). Recommend Chilis on the 535 for Fajitas and Molten chocolate cake!

Didn't have a bad meal at any time but rated just OK....Jungle Jims.


----------



## WIcruizer

> New York China Buffet at LBV



Nice pick!  We've been to all the Chinese buffets, and this one is the best in terms of selection, freshness, and quality.


----------



## hvsteve1

We always like to eat at Golden Corral, of which there are several in Kissamee and Orlando. The price is right and the food is good. They have a full buffet, including a steak grill. They also have a fresh bakery in the middle of the floor and baked goods and deserts are coming out of the ovens the whole time. Not one of our gourmet favorites, but for good, all-you-can-eat food, we like it. There are also money saving coupons in all the ad books.

Many of the other places mentioned are good, but Golden Corral is one chain we can't enjoy back home in NY.


----------



## Little Starfish

hi

We enjoy eating at logans roadhouse, outback steakhouse, TGI Fridays and had a nice dinner at the celebration town tavern. This time we are thinking of trying Chilis, Tony Romas and Pizzeria Uno too. I cant wait to go now!!


----------



## disneyfan551

If you like fajitas, noone can beat Chili's!!  Their Mushroom Jack Fajitas are fabulous!  The rest of their food is great too!


----------



## WIcruizer

No offense, really.  But does anyone have suggestions for restaurants that aren't common chains?  I pretty much know what to expect from Hardees, Chilis, Fridays, KFC, etc.


----------



## Twirly41

Ilovewinniethe  We ate at the Las Vegas Buffet several years ago and it was great.  This is the only buffet I've been to that has such a great variety of different kinds of food - everything from Italian to Mexican to seafood.  My daughter is a very picky eater but when we went there I have never seen her eat that much (and haven't since then)!  We are going to try it again in our trip in June.  Has anyone else been there recently?  Hope it is still as good as it used to be.


----------



## Mary Lou in Ohio

There is a great Italian restaurant in the Crossroads shopping center right near grocery store and the Bath & Body shop.  Unfortunately, I can't remember the name but it has been there for a few years.  We always try to stop there.   The garlic rolls are wonderful.  We usually have a dinner, but the pizzas look good, too.

Does anyone know the name of this restaurant?

Mary Lou


----------



## jimmybog

We stayed off site last November so here is a quick review of all the restaurants we tried. Breakfeast: Far and away the best was at Golden Coral. Ponderosa was poor as was Black Angus. Waffle house was ok-I enjoyed eating breakfeast with the locals although I wasn't too impressed by the portions. Also tried Denny's which was good.  Lunch: On the few days we had lunch we tried the following-Steak N Shake was simply ok. I like the diner style and liked the shakes but not impressed with the burgers and the portions. Wendy's-I used to like them but not now. Gone down hill badly. Jimmy Buffets at Universal CityWalk-Brilliant. Great food, in fact it was superb when I think about it. And the atmosphere? What can i say. Any other lunch was in the theme parks. Dinner: Here we go-Bennigans we ate there twice and was impressed with the food, portions and price. TGI Fridays I feel you can't really go wrong with these. They are always good whether you go in the states or the UK. Olive Garden-SUper fast service of food, very good prices, nice atmosphere but I didn't like the mince they use. Just doesn't taste right. I will try again though next time I visit. Chevy's-Yes very very good in all departments. Great setting, superb food, good portions and good price. No faults with this one. Pizza Hut-Same as UK, you can't really go wrong with these. Ruby Tuesday's-No did not like this place. Nothing was seriously wrong but I just did not like it. Food was so so but restaurant and atmosphere I felt was awful. Mowtown cafe at Universal-Rubbish.What a waste of time.Can't believe we chose this place with all the other eating places at Universal. Can you believe you sit and have a meal with all the noise from the arcade downstairs blaring out at full volume!! Please avoid this place. Outback-Now this is more like it. Best steak I had the whole trip by far. Very good and well priced. Le Cellier-This was very good. No criticism here. Rainforest cafe-Again very good. Very noisy but very good. Huge selection and the desserts are to die for. By far the best meal we had though is reserved for Fultons Crab House. If you want to experience proper, professional service then go here. And yes the seafood is exceptional. I chose this restaurant for my birthday and was so glad that i did. If you can, sit on the deck outside. When we returned to the airport, we ate at Chillis and again i was very impressed. Very quick service and very good burgers.


----------



## mrslane

Having lived down there while working for the Mouse, I tried many local restaurants in all price ranges.  I remember Orlando Ale house as being one of my favorites.  Chevy's at Crossroads was good.  Shell's is good- but there are many and I may not have eaten at one in Orlando.  The Fox and Hound on 192 is neat.  There's also a great, authentic English pub on the other end of 192 past MK.  

Chains are chains, and we have most of the one's mentioned here, so it's no big deal to travel and go there.  I love WDW restaurants for the atmosphere.


----------



## Darian-Dawn

> _Originally posted by Dopey & Grumpy _
> *We always have to stop at Giordano's.  I love their Cheese
> 
> 
> I eat there every time we visit, sometimes two or three times.  I usually gain five lbs every time I visit.
> 
> For my best pizza I say Giordanos!!
> Best Italian, Italy in Epcot countries(sorry don't know the name)
> Best Seafood- The Crab Trap
> Worst-Olive Garden(do not like chains that try to prepare italian food), Red Lobster!!
> 
> Those are my favs and raves!! *


----------



## akur

I'm going to a convention and am trying not to have to rent a car.  The only thing I find walkable from our hotel (Days Inn CC) is an IHOP.  That's ok for breakfast, but not dinner every nite.  Anything else in walking distance?


----------



## fairytinkerbell

Wild Jacks BBQ on International Dr. I ate there and it was DEElishous!
ate a few x

The Melting Pot Intl dr., fondue rest. - has chicken, steak etc. u dip in pot of teriayki sauce, or whatever sauce u want, also has seafood u can do that with, a bunch of choices


----------



## mamahauldren

Here is a link to a listing or Orlando area dinning...

Undercovertourist.com


----------



## curlyjbs

mamahauldren 



 couldn't get the link to work.  


curly


----------



## wendym

Try this link
http://www.undercovertourist.com/restaurants.htm
Wendy


----------



## psupple

Someone earlier posted that they liked an Italian restaurant in Crossroads Plaza...the name is Paesano's!  I actually coudn't believe no one had mentioned this yet.

They have great italian food at reasonable prices, including good pizzas.  My husband and I go there for lunch as soon as we arrive in Orlando and try to go back at least once more during our trip.

Give it a try, I don't think you'll be disappointed.

Pam


----------



## Mary Lou in Ohio

I was the one that originally inquired about the name of that great Italian restaurant -  Paesano's - THANKS for providing it!  We love that place and always try to go there at least once per trip.  Their garlic rolls are wonderful! 

Mary Lou In Ohio


----------



## MsMulan

Not sure if this one was already posted.  However, my family thought it was great.  Portions are huge...enough for two people to share so save for the next day (provided your room has a fridge).  They are located in the Lake Bryan Area.


----------



## gaila

We always stay in the I Drive area and our favourites are;

Bahama Breeze - food is great, friendly service and a good atmosphere even if you have to wait a while.

Tu Tu tango is a really nice change from the ususal dining.  Lots of interesting food and a relaxed, entertaining atmosphere.

He isn't there now but we used to like having our breakfast at the Mercado - the American Food counter in the corner. Great poached eggs on toast!  Anyone know what happened to him, he wasn't there last year in November.

Best Breakfast was in The Wyndham hotel (our favourite place to stay)  not as cheap as some but everything was perfect - as much orange juice as you like included.

Gail


----------



## TN Traveler

It's been a while since anyone has posted to this thread but thought I'd throw my 2 cents in.   We were in Orlando 5/29-6/8.  We stayed 5 nts/6 days at Disney and 3 days at the Embassy Suites on I-Drive South.   Whiles visitng US & SW we ate most of the time in the Parks but decided to skip it one night and ate after we left.  We stopped at the Friendly's down the street from ES and LOVED it.  Had a great selection of all kinds of food, service was great, food was even better.  We've never heard of this chain before so was pleasantly surprised w/our choice.   We also ate at the Cattleman's Steak House.  It was good but very, VERY pricy.  The only complaint I had other than price was there weren't any steaks that were smaller.  Like at Longhorn they have Flo's Fillet which is a 6 oz cut.  At Cattleman's their smallest cut was 9 oz!! I can't eat that much!!  I ended up just getting the salad bar which was very good.  However, DH ordered the steak and said it was very good.  Kids ordered pizzas and chicken tenders off children's menu and very pleased.  Large portions.  

First night we arrived we stayed off site at the Executive Inn on Irlo Bronson......wouldn't do that again!  YUCK!  But we ate at the Cracker Barrel and as always was very good.  Hard to beat Cracker Barrel.  

Agree w/one other post.......Chili's almost always good...best faijitas anywhere.  DH won't eat Mexican or Italian.....only "beans and taters"!!  

Karen


----------



## Dieselis

A good casual dining experience I had at universal was at an Irish pub/restaurant which I dont exactly remmeber the name but it was something like finigans or something. It had really good food and great ice cold beer of all sorts, with some of their very own. Nice casual atmosphere with some irish folk music. Service was fast, and prices were on the cheap. Very enjoyable experience.


----------



## kaykels

My fav is Kobe Japanese Steakhouse.  I've eaten in many many JSH's and KOBE is a staple for every Disney trip.  There are always coupons in the books.  I think there are 5 of them in the area.


----------



## disneyvillainlover

Everyones favourite  (Family ranging from 7 - 15)

Magic Mining Co   west 192 

This place is our absolute favourite. there is a full bar, the Food is always delicious (never had a bad meal there yet) no one in various family groups that we have travelled with have not enjoyed it here. Steaks are always cooked to perfection.
The Avalanche is gorgeous (have this cocktail for dessert yum)

Service is always brilliant and have always remembered us on subsequent trips.

we always have our final meal of hols here (always sad to leave)
many more during our stay...

other favourites 

Cattlemans on International Drive 
Dennys (for the American Diner experience) we are English
I hop for brekkie
My sister loves The Crab house
The sorbet in mercado food court yum yum


Absolute worst!!!!!!!!!!!

Charlies Steak house on International Drive
The service was awful...arrogant, condecending and rude
we were a party of 12 so out tips of 15% were added automatically to the bill but the waiter added them on everyone who paid by credit card again. when we complained they just said claim it back from your issuer!!! 

Have heard the one in Orlando is excellent but havent tried it.

Shelly


----------



## TN Traveler

Shelly, 
We ate at Cattleman's when we were in Orlando in early June.  Altho the food was pretty good it was alot more expensive than 
we were counting on.  I was wanting a good steak w/salad but the smallest one was a 9 oz (if I remember right).  I was hoping for something like Outback's that has a petite sirloin or Flo's Filet but didn't have anything smaller than that.  I ended up getting the salad bar.   Was pretty good but not what I was in the mood for.  It was also incredibly cold in the restaurant.  DH & I both wear glasses and when we walked outside our glasses fogged up!  {{SHIVER!!}}  Altho the service and food was pretty good, I doubt I would go back.   Too pricey for me!


----------



## disneyvillainlover

Hi TN traveller,
                        The reason I said cattlemans was because the thread was about Best off site restaurants not cheapest or best value. 
If we go out for a steak we don't want a 'diner' steak we want a nice piece of aged beef )

But if you try Magic Mining Co they are not as pricy as a cattlemans or a Charlies but the steaks are good. not thin diner fare.
And they do an 8oz Fillet mignon that is gorgeous. And they do a lovely prime rib on the kids menu.
plus its not a 'steak house' so there is chicken, ribs, crablegs barbecue chicken...etc..
 There is a 'game room' in the back for kids that does not disturb your meal through noise cos it is set away from the restaurant.
And if its too cold inside you can sit out on the veranda.
And if you are still looking for entertainment there is a 'crazy Golf' or a mini golf? not sure what the American term is exactly out back.

Though we liked cattlemans this restaurant is a one off for a special meal out.

we are regulars at Magic Mining Co.. ) 

Shelly


----------



## TN Traveler

Disneyvillian..............
Thanks for info on Magic Mining co.  Sure wish I had known all of this before we went!  Unfortunately, our next trip to Orlando is a min of 5 yrs away.  

Considering the fact that I grew up on 119 acre farm w/Angus cattle, DH & I raise and breed Angus and Hereford cattle & my brother is a member of ABS, and runs a 500 acre Registered Angus cattle farm, I know what good steak is.  Praises for that!  Because of that, I'm not much on places such as Ponderossa either.    

I'm sure Cattleman's is an excellent place to eat but I wasn't hungry enough for their smallest steak I saw on the menu.   Thanks for sharing the info.  I appreciate your input.

Karen


----------



## TN Traveler

Disneyvillian..............
Thanks for info on Magic Mining co.  Sure wish I had known all of this before we went!  Unfortunately, our next trip to Orlando is a min of 5 yrs away.  

Considering the fact that I grew up on 119 acre farm w/Angus cattle, DH & I raise and breed Angus and Hereford cattle & my brother is a member of ABS, and runs a 500 acre Registered Angus cattle farm, I know what good steak is.  Praises for that!  Because of that, I'm not much on places such as Ponderossa either.    

I'm sure Cattleman's is an excellent place to eat but I wasn't hungry enough for their smallest steak I saw on the menu.   Thanks for sharing the info.  I appreciate your input.

Karen


----------



## disneyvillainlover

Thanks for the reply sorry you are not travelling again for so long. ( we are going in October so I will be trying JT's Prime time but will probably be eating in Mining Co quite a bit. 

anyone tried JT's Prime time west on 192? 

We stayed in a villa on the 27 and passed this restaurant every day. My dad wanted to try it but he was always outvoted for Mining Co LOL. This year I have promised him )


----------



## KsCrafter

can anybody tell me where to find restaurants in that area? trying to get some ideas, Buffets would be great since we are traveling with a total of 6 people. Also has anybody stayed at this hotel? would love some ideas of what they have on premises.


TIA


----------



## TN Traveler

Is this property on Irlo Bronson Dr?  If so there are alot of choices.  Cracker Barrel is there I know--always a great meal at Cracker Barrel!!  Thinking there is a Ponderosa there too but not sure.   If on Irlo Bronson there's also a Krispy Kreme too.


----------



## KsCrafter

Thanks for the info on this. Krispy Kreme is my favorite..


----------



## TN Traveler

Mine too......UNFORTUNATELY!!


----------



## KFISCHER

The best off-site restaurants are over at Universal:

Emeril's Tchoup Chop and Emeril's CityWalk.

Chili's?????  Olive Garden????

Please.


----------



## Cindy B

Le Peep is a wonderful breakfast/lunch place off of Conroy Road near Universal Studios. 

I have posted a review on this board.   There is a restaurant.com certificate available for this property.  With the certificate, it was a fabulous meal at a great price.


----------



## Acklander

My favorite breakfast restaurant is the Golden Corral for the breakfast buffet. Not only do they have the yummy breads and baked goods but it's the only buffet that I could find that included unlimited OJ with the price. For Seafood I love Crabby Bills on 192


----------



## goofymom/pop

I am heading back to Orlando in March and I am taking lots of notes on places to dine. Sweet Tomatoes, Seasons 52 and Magic Mining Co sound like great choices. Yum!

Here are our favorites

A must on every trip, usually twice is Chevys in the Crossroads. I love Mexican food and this place is awesome. Service has always been wonderful as well as the food. 

Bahama Breezes is another one of my favorites but not my sons. He is not a picky eater but finds the menu here a little to different for his tastes. 

Worst by far Jungle Jims......dirty, dirty ....did I say dirty...ewwww! Bad service and so so food. Although I did not eat much do to the cleanliness of the place. 

Oh gosh I am sure there are many more favorite meals as I love to eat. But Chevys take the prize in our book!


----------



## MartDM

I have to agree with the vote for Emeril's.  It's the only consistently good and quality dining experience we've had in Orlando.  

We do usually stop at Perkin's because we don't have them in our neck of the woods anymore and DH loves their pancakes but we find the rest of the chain restaurants to be very mediocre and expensive for the quality of service & food.  We've tried Rainforest, Joe's Crab Shack, Olive Garden, etc. either at home or in our travels and found none worth raving about.  

Anyone have any good tips on local places that aren't ho-hum chain food fare?


----------



## kpossible

Has anyone eaten at Peebles or Landry's seafood in the Lake Buena Vista area?


----------



## Doodlebug939

Can anyone tell me where the closest Bonanza is to Disney because that breakfast buffet sounds perfect for us on one of those days that we plan to go ventue offsite.


----------



## Figment22

This from the Ponderosa/Bonanza website should help.  Only Ponderosa is in FL though, not Bonanza.  (In fact, I didn't know that there still were Bonanzas anywhere in the US!)

http://www.ponderosasteakhouses.com/scripts/database.asp?state=FLRestaurants Located in Florida 
 Ponderosa
 4024 W. Irlo Bronson Highway
 Kissimmee
 34741
 407-846-3339

Ponderosa
 5771 W Irlo Bronson Dr.
 Kissimmee
 34746
 407-397-2100

Ponderosa
 7598 W Irlo Bronson Dr.
 Kissimmee
 34747
 407-396-7721

Ponderosa
 6362 International Drive
 Orlando
 32809
 407-352-9343

Ponderosa
 5535 Kirkman Road
 Orlando
 32819
 407-345-0200

Ponderosa
 8510 International Dr.
 Orlando
 32819
 407-354-1477

Ponderosa
 8200 World Center Drive
 Orlando
 32821
 407-238-2526 

If you go directly to the website, you can link to a map for each location.  

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Pigsty333

Bucca DiBeppo at the Florida Mall is great.  Served Family style, large portions.

Ming Court on I-Drive.  Best Chinese food experience we have had since we moved to Florida - howerver, very expensive.  

CiCi's is okay - my son loves it, I particularly don't care for it.  

Charley's steak house is great and your dinner is free on your birthday.

Macaroni Grill is very nice, we love the make your own pasta dish.  

Don Pablo's is another one we like for Mexican food.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

We are just back from a long budget trip.  16 days in fact to celebrate our anniversary.

We ate off site a bunch of times, usually before or after leaving the parks.  Here are my opinions.

Orlando Ale House- ate there 3 times.  Excellent food, atmosphere and service.  The best low carb menu I have ever seen.  My hubby loved the huge steak for only $13.   If you order the onion rings be aware that you will not have room for anything else.  Beer battered and a huge portion!  WE will return here often.  You can get a bucket of 4 beers for about $5 or so also if you are so inclined.

TGIF- tasty but small servings.  They did give us a free dessert for our anniversary and the service and atmosphere was awesome.

Golden Corral Breakfast Buffet, if they did not have it on there it does not exist.  I think there were 3-4 versions of every possible breakfast food.  $6 with coupon and it included milk, coffee, orange juice etc.  WOW!!

Perkins, not as good as it has been in the past but not bad.  Love those muffins.  Guess calling them muffins instead of cupcakes takes some of the calories out of them? LOL

Chili's, we always love it there and no exception this time either.

We have eaten at Pebbles in the past and the quality is fantastic but the quantity does not please my  hungry hubby.  

I did sort of write down a list and where they were if anyone is interested.

SG/Linda


----------



## Doodlebug939

> _Originally posted by SlightlyGoofy _
> *We are just back from a long budget trip.  16 days in fact to celebrate our anniversary.
> 
> We ate off site a bunch of times, usually before or after leaving the parks.  Here are my opinions.
> 
> Orlando Ale House- ate there 3 times.  Excellent food, atmosphere and service.  The best low carb menu I have ever seen.  My hubby loved the huge steak for only $13.   If you order the onion rings be aware that you will not have room for anything else.  Beer battered and a huge portion!  WE will return here often.  You can get a bucket of 4 beers for about $5 or so also if you are so inclined.
> 
> Golden Corral Breakfast Buffet, if they did not have it on there it does not exist.  I think there were 3-4 versions of every possible breakfast food.  $6 with coupon and it included milk, coffee, orange juice etc.  WOW!!
> 
> I did sort of write down a list and where they were if anyone is interested.
> 
> SG/Linda *



Linda, I am interested in the Orlando Ale House location because it sounds awesome as well as the Golden Corral Buffet.  I would like know more about the Ale house if possible like what is on the menue and did you do lunch or dinner?  

For the Golden Corral Breafast Buffet-Where is it in respect to Disney and where did you get a coupon?


Thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Doodlebug939, I will gladly attempt to answer your questions.

The Orlando Ale House is a sports bar type place but I saw many children there and I would feel comfortable in taking mine there and I am an overprotective type person.   The bar area is open, but somewhat seperated from the booth area.  A bit dark and televisions are everywhere.  The menu is very varied and reasonably priced.  My hubby's 20 oz porterhouse was only $13 and came with sides.  

The Golden Corral is better than any other I have ever been to.  I believe it is a prototype and they are using it for an example and a test site.  I got the coupons from one of the many coupon books you find everywhere in the area.  You only save about fifty cents with the coupon so it is not a biggie if you do not want to hunt one up.  I think the coupon books are in the front area of the restaurant itself.

As far as  how to find either restaurant - you  take Hotel Blvd (where all the tall hotels near Marketplace are) toward Crossroads Shopping Center.  Golden Corral is to the right at the main road and is just past on the left.  The Orlando Ale House is to the right of Crossroads and behind the 7-11 on the left side of the road.  Just stay in the left lane, a turn only lane, and look to the right.  It is a white oddly shaped building with the name on the top.

There are loads and loads of restaurants in this area.  We drove down both sides of the road on our first day and picked up several  menus so we could decide where we wanted to eat.  All sorts of choices in food and prices.  I am not an interstate type person so I was willing to drive the ten miles from the All Stars to this area but if you are braver it might be closer for you to try another spot.  It is an easy  ten miles from the All Stars though, you just stay in the right lane as you leave and stay left to go back.  LOL

I see your trip is coming up soon.  Have a safe and fun filled one.

SG/Linda


----------



## OLT2004

I hope to hit a Checkers on our November trip!

We had one here in NE PA but it closed.


----------



## OLT2004

Can someone give me turn by turn directions to the Ale House that is closest to Disney Pop Century?

I tried mapquest but it does not recognize  Pop Century's  starting address!

Oh, Oh, can this be a Disney Plot to keep you on property! LOL!


----------



## 2ofUs

Has anyone done the Arabian Nights dinner package?  If so, any comments?


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

OLT2004, I had sent a reply to your question before but it must have gotten lost in cyberspace.  I am so sorry.  Here goes again.

You come out on Buena Vista (the main road that runs through the middle of the property) from Pop Century.  Turn right and stay in the middle lane until you get up  near DTD/West Side where the far right lane is a turn only into the Casting Center.  Stay in your lane and it will wind around by all those high rise hotels that are on property but not owned by Disney.  When you get to the end you need to make a left at the light when you reach the main light at Crossroads Shopping Center (it will be directly in front of you.  Stay in the far left lane which is a turn only and you will see a light and a 7-11.  The Ale House is directly behind it, a sort of white oddly shaped building with a cupola on top and the words Ale House.

Hope you enjoy it as much as we did.

SG/Linda


----------



## OLT2004

Thank You Very Much!!!

I have copied and pasted your directions into OLT Day #4 - Thanksgiving Day - I hope to watch Chicago Vs. Dallas @ 4:15 PM - While my Wife & 2 Disney Daughters restore the retail economic health of hurricane ravaged Central Florida!!!

(Shopping!)

Thank You Again!!


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

OLT2004, check out the beer battered onion rings and bucket of beer.  BTW, you can do a search on Orlando Ale House and see the menu for yourself.  My hubby had the 20 oz Porterhouse for $13.  Just try to do that at DW.

You will have a great view of whatever sporting event you choose to watch as the place is loaded with tv's.  Only thing missing is your own remote but I guess they could not stand having a whole bar full of men switching the channels every six seconds.  LOL

Hope you have a wager that will allow you to keep up with the shopping your wife will be doing.  (grin)

SG/Linda


----------



## MadisonMom

We ate at Pebbles in LBV on our recent rip and it was fantastic.  Definately our best offsite meal.  Ming Court was a disaster this time.  We've eaten there before and we were really looking forward to eating at MC again., but they were extremely busy, poor service and the food was sub-par.


----------



## nursemelis374

I have to put ina vote for Cracker Barrell!


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Someone on the boards said that you could take the road past Animal Kingdom Lodge and come out  at a traffic light (I do not do interstate off ramps well, especially in a tourist area where few others know what the  heck they are doing either).  If this is true it would sure beat driving ten miles each way down to the Crossroads area.

Does anyone have info on this and if so, what restaurants might be found there?

Thanks, SG/Linda


----------



## kimisabella

We went to the Golden Corral last month by accident.  We wanted to go to the Premium outlets, but they weren't open yet so we asked someone on the road where a good place to go for breakfast was.  They said golden corral.  Being from NY - we were kind of skeptical of anything with "corral" in the name.  We could not believe the buffet breakfast they had.  It was unbelievable.  They had every kind of breakfast food along with vegetables, fried chicken, steaks, all for $6.00 an adult. Definatley the best deal in the area.  Too bad we found it on the second to last day in disney.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

We have a Golden Corral here so I was not exactly wanting to go to another one but that one in Florida is something special. A worker told me that it is a prototype for future restaurants.

There was so much variety (much better than back home) and I have never seen so many different kinds of pancakes, waffles, gravies and everything else.  If you cannot find something here you just plain are not hungry.

Beverages were included as well, sodas, milk, coffee and tea and juices for breakfast.  Check the coupon books in the lobby as there were $1 off coupons in there when we were there.

Slightly Goofy/Linda


----------



## ttfn3

We loved the Orlando Ale House also.  After a funfilled day at Typhoon Lagoon, we asked a CM for a recommendation for a place for dinner - asking her where do the locals/CM go.  She highly recommended the Ale House.  We took our DS and had a great, inexpensive meal.  Good drinks too


----------



## SweetTomatoes

Thanks to everyone who loves Sweet Tomatoes! My name is Matthew, and I am the General Manager at the I-Drive/Kirkman location.  It's great to see that so many of you have been able to give us a try.  I hope that we will always beat your expectations. The next time you come in, ask for Matt. I would like to meet those of you who enjoy your trips so much. Take care and hope to see you soon!


----------



## Big V

Hi Matt and Welcome to the Dis!  We really enjoy your Sweet Tomatoes and try to get there every trip! As a matter of fact, we're going to try and get there next Saturday after we fly in! I'll be sure to ask for you.
Scott


----------



## Figment22

SweetTomatoes said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone who loves Sweet Tomatoes! My name is Matthew, and I am the General Manager at the I-Drive/Kirkman location.  It's great to see that so many of you have been able to give us a try.  I hope that we will always beat your expectations. The next time you come in, ask for Matt. I would like to meet those of you who enjoy your trips so much. Take care and hope to see you soon!


Hi Matt!  Welcome to the Dis  

We (family of 4) love Sweet Tomatoes (and wish we had one closer to our home). You guys do a great job.  My favorite item is the specialty salad with the mixed greens, pears, nuts and bleu cheese.  It's delicious.  We'll probably be down at Universal for a weekend in Feb. or March and will be sure to stop by and say hello.

I'm curious.  How did you hear about the DisBoards?  Did people come into the restaurant and say they had heard about Sweet Tomatoes here on the boards?


----------



## SweetTomatoes

Actually, at 3:30am it's amazing what a google search will turn up. The salad you speak of is Bartlett Pear which is on the bar right now. I will try to post some menu highlights for when you are coming and be sure to say hello when you come in.


----------



## mrsstats

Hi Matt:  We are coming to Florida 1st week in March.  Sweet Tomatoes is on my list of places to eat.


----------



## jnl

My votes go for Pacino's on 192.  Good food, nice atmosphere, good price.  Also, The Ale House on 535.  Good food for a great price.  I also loved sweet tomatoes.  I'm getting hungary already


----------



## Madaboutthemouse

Here's another vote for Pebbles.  Really good quality of food.  We'll definitely be eating there next month!


----------



## tony64

we've had to many good meals to list but only 1 bad at the ponderosa and that was more our fault for going in to close to closing time in low season.
The buffet was nearly all gone and had been sitting out to long.
Being Brits we didn't complain, just won't go back.


----------



## areno79

DH and I ate at this seafood-ish restaurant right off of 535/Vineland last time we were down there...it was right by the Bahamas Breeze. I don't know the name of it, but it was good. In fact I think that's why DH wants to go to DW again  Anyone know the name of this place? TIA


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

I believe you are talking about Laundry's Seafood.  A bit pricey especially  if you are not able to eat very much, like myself but I have heard good reports also.  Glad you had a good time.

Slightly Goofy


----------



## areno79

Thanks...I thought it started with an L, but for the life of me I couldn't remember! I thought it was a bit pricey too for an offsite restaurant, but it was pretty good


----------



## phlufster

It's actually called Landry's Seafood, and it is pretty good.

My all time favorite restaurant in Orlando is Amuras! It is in Dr. Phillips near Seasons 52. They have great sushi and a really nice atmosphere! They also have really reasonable prices for lunch. Ale House on 535 is great, one order of Chicken Nachos could feed a family of 5! I am a big fan of Sweet Tomatoes too, I used to live close to there and I would say I ate there at least twice a week! Now I am craving chili and cornbread!! YUMMY!!


Jocelyn


----------



## mickeyluv'r

AOL has an interesting "city guide" listing for the Orlando area, if you are interested in non-chain restarants, or even more info about some of the places that were listed by others.


----------



## doubletrouble_vb

I liked Jungle Jim's!

Also Key W. Kools

Smokehouse Grill

And this place over on 192 I can't recall the name of...


----------



## da-winnie-pooh

We went to Sweet Tomatoes and the Pac Man Cafe'.  Both were really good, especially Sweet Tomatoes.  I didn't like that Super PacMan wasn't working, but other than that it was fine. 

Hubby and I have been to Sweet Tomatoes twice and plan to go back again!


----------



## vossjemi

Hi Guys.  I just found this thread.  I'm curious how close any of these restaurants are to the Poly?  Orlando Ale? Sweet Tomatoes? Ponderosa Breakfast?  If they aren't close....what restaurants are near the poly?  Thanks.


----------



## Munchies

our favourite restaurants are 1 Outback Steakhouse (good food & good price)
2 Rainforest Cafe ( great atmosphere)
3 Cheesecake Factory (chicken and biscuits!!!!)


----------



## NUHuskies#1

Our favorite is Steak and Shake- can't beat the price or the food, breakfast and burgers. Yummy drinks too!


----------



## LauraAnn630

Wheres the Crab Trap?  Is it better than Bostons Lobster Feast?     TIA

Do they have a childrens menu?


----------



## LauraAnn630

Hi!  Where is Sweet Tomaotes?  With all the great reviews, we are going to have to try it!  TIA


----------



## Figment22

LauraAnn630 said:
			
		

> Hi!  Where is Sweet Tomaotes?  With all the great reviews, we are going to have to try it!  TIA


Sweet Tomatoes is near Universal Studios and Wet n Wild.  It's located at the corner of International Drive and Kirkman Road.


----------



## heidijot

Good Morning,

Can anyone suggest a good breakfast buffet resturant??? We will be staying at CP in April and cannot wait to get there!!!     

Thanks for the help,
Heidi


----------



## njchris

I'm adding my 2 cents to this thread. 

Giordanos is my favorite.   I loved it when I lived outside Chicago years back and am glad to go there when I visit Orlando.  It's must for me.

Perkins for breakfast or for the pies!!

Rainforest Cafe.. expensive but I love the atmosphere.

Out of the chains I like going to the Olive Garden.


----------



## DisneySurfGirl

I usually stay on I-Drive and I really like Bennigans (Jamesons glaze... mmm yummy!). Must have something to do with the Irish in me. I also like the Ponderosa for breakfast - stock up in the morning to prepare for the long day ahead!


----------



## Cujo

For a good Breakfast Buffet, my family liked the Golden Corral.  It isn't far from Cypress Pointe, and their selection & food quality, I thought was very good.
They have a coupon, available in the booklets which seem to be everywhere, that makes it a great deal.

Sandra


----------



## becky7953

Giordano's is my vote!  Followed close by Carraba's  Yummy!


----------



## BobNJ

I can't believe that no one has listed Charley's (at least I didn't see it).  One of the great steak houses in America (and I've eaten in lot's of them over the years).  NEVER miss going here at LEAST once during a visit to Disney.  It's not cheap, but not the Four Season's either.

Steaks are great, cooked the way you want,  great garlic bread, super service, and even though I can't eat them anymore, TERRIFIC desserts.

They come around with raw cuts of beef (wrapped in plastic) to explain the meat, etc..  Just a nice place for dinner.

It's on the end of the shopping center corner of 192 and Palm Pkwy, across from Celebration.

If you go, Enjoy.  Can't wait for May 27....

Bob


----------



## twinme

Hemmingways, located in the Grand Hyatt, is a great restaurant.Also, the pool area is lovely to walk through after you dine.


----------



## FatKev

The Ponderosa, Panera Bread and IHOP are all good favourites of ours.


----------



## Sherrilatte

Sweet Tomatoes was wonderful!  We went back in 2002 when we stayed at HRH.  We plan on making a stop there before we end our vacation.  I think it was called the Tomato patch then, I may be wrong, but it was near Wet'n Wild.  Great selections for even the pickiest eater!


----------



## wicket2005

Ponderosa for a good filling breakfast and sub sandwiches from one of the sub shops.


----------



## shoney

IT Seems like a lot of chain restaurants are being mentioned.  I think there is a comfort in seeing the signs for something and knowing upfront what the food will be like.  I have a chili's, outback, ruby tuesdays, applebees, etc... all in the same zip code.  They are the same no matter where you travel..that is why it is a chain...any local establishments that are worth going to.  That is where the true beauty of travel comes in....trying something you might never get otherwise....look forward to your recommendations..........................


----------



## kellymonaghan

And, no, it's not by me.   

It's called "Orlando Chow: Restaurants for the Rest of Us" by Bob Mervine.

Mostly it's inexpensive, off beat, chow hound type places but five Disney places are included and a few at Universal.

More info at http://www.chowbooks.com


----------



## brer rabbit 28

love sweet tomatoes,as a vegetarian i find eating out in Orlando a struggle,also can't beat the ponderosa on the 192.Big queues for breakfast though!!


----------



## dolphinslady

I think I read every reply on this thread, lol!  And now I have to give my vote...We love eating out!  We have twin 3 year old girls so we tend to lean towards more family friendly places (AKA "louder places", lol)!  

#1 Bahama Breeze for sure.  Excellent, excellent food and awesome atmosphere.  We generally just order all appetizers and split them.  Their kid's chicken fingers/fries are wonderful too, lol!

#2 Carrabba's/Outback - Even though they are a 'chain', they are always consitently good.  Carrabba's Chicken Trio is the bomb, especially the Chicken Bryan.  And Outback's Special can't be beat. 

#3 Tony Roma's - I'm surprised noone mentioned this place yet.  They have really good food and they have an awesome Spinach Artichoke dip.  You can oftentimes find coupons in the local discount flyers.  I think they have a kids eat free program too on certain days.

As far as breakfast, we just eat at the hotel we are staying at.  We're not big breakfast people anyway.  The Bistro McD's is kind of cool too...considering faster food.

I've never tried Sweet Tomatoes, although it's gotten great reviews.  I really shy away from buffets, just a personal preference.  

We are heading over to SW for the weekend and I might be trying the Ale House or Chevy's.  I'll post when I return.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

dolphinslady, while I have checked out Chevy's menu we have not tried that but we did go to the Ale House, several times, on our last trip and we loved it.  Great atmosphere, service and the food was wonderful and much cheaper than DW.  The onion rings are so huge that you might have to share them with the crowd.  LOL  For those who are low carbing it they have a fantastic low carb menu with some unusual offerings.  Afterward stop by the 7-11, nearby, and check out the Crystal Light Slurpee for a 0 calorie treat.  I did.  Yum!!!

Slightly Goofy/Linda


----------



## Donnask8pro

Where is the Ale House located? Sounds good. I just came in at the end of the thread. Where can I find that menu listed? Also Chevy's? Thanks much..


----------



## wendym

Google is a wonderful thing!
http://www.chevys.com/frameset.html
http://www.alehouseinc.com/pdf/menu no prices.pdf
Wendy


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Hi there Donna!  It is simple to get to either one.  If I can find them anyone can.  You take the road (Buena Vista) through the property past DTD Westside (watch for the big tentlike building)  The road curves to the right and that takes you past all the big sort of on site hotels.  Stay in the left lane and then when you get to the main intersection you will see the Crossroads Shopping Center.  Directly in front a bit to the left is Chevy's.

If you turn left at the light (stay in the extreme left lane) you will turn left at the very next light, behind the 7-11.  It is white with a cupola on top with its name.  I have the menu for the Ale House if you would pm me with your email addy.  I would just do a search on Chevy's for that menu.  You might be able to do the same for the Ale House too.   

Hope you enjoy your trip.

Slightly Goofy


----------



## dolphinslady

Okay, we're back from our trip to SW and I have a few reviews of restaurants we visited.

Bahama Breeze - twice.  We love it.  Both times was awesome.

Joe's Crab Shack - twice.  (we have children and they have a playground so we can have a few drinks and chat while they play.)  Believe it or not, it was really good both times.  The dips are good;  DH had coconut shrimp and fish, and kids had grilled chicken and broccoli.  I had crab legs and salad.   Good LI Teas too!

Magic Mining Company - once.  And that was too much.  I'm sorry, I was extremely disappointed.  They charged $2 for a kid's Sprite.  Family ordered steaks, all overdone when ordered medium.  Overall I would have preferred Outback for the price.  Will not go back.

Tony Roma's - once.  It was good.  Kids meals are cute (include appetizer and dessert.)  Their spinach artichoke dip is really good, as are their skins.  The ribs were really spicey and I like spice, lol! Green beans were great too.

Chevy's - once.  Awesome food.  Awesome margaritas. Will def. go back. 

The other days/nites we ate inside Sea World.  I wanted to go to the Ale House but I think it was up on Idrive and we were staying on 192.


----------



## dennise

Got back last Sunday, had a great trip.  Tried one new restaurant, Whistle Junction on International Drive, before you get to the Beltz mall.  It is a buffet restaurant with lots of variety and very good food.  The pasta bar makes your pasta to suit you, there is a hugh dessert section with a little higher quality desserts that the usual buffet fare.  Chicken is grilled  as you want it, at supper time they do steak  to suit you.  We ate there twice, both times great food.  When you sit down they bring you a large slap of warm corncake, drizzled with butter.


----------



## luvthatduck

The Bahama Breeze is definitely included in our trip this coming June. Do they serve Conch salad? It's a Bahamian classic dish:

http://www.the-bahamas-islands.com/7recipe.html


----------



## mickeyluv'r

shoney said:
			
		

> IT Seems like a lot of chain restaurants are being mentioned.  I think there is a comfort in seeing the signs for something and knowing upfront what the food will be like.  I have a chili's, outback, ruby tuesdays, applebees, etc... all in the same zip code.  They are the same no matter where you travel..that is why it is a chain...any local establishments that are worth going to.  That is where the true beauty of travel comes in....trying something you might never get otherwise....look forward to your recommendations..........................



I agree.  We have Chevy's (great salsa), Chili's (yuck- Chevy's is WAY better - but still not as good as the local place), Outback, and many others. If you don't have one near you, by all means, check them out...but I like to try something new.  (Unless I'm in Europe for a month - where every meal is a challenge  - one visit to McD's is a treat- the one in Munich is great!)

Having said that, Cafe Tu Tu Tango was a bit of a disappoinment.  The food was fairly tasty, but at $7-11 a pop, a meal of tapas wasn't exactly cheap -not when you order 2-3 per person.  I had previously heard that the prices ran more like $5-7 each, but they were more around the $10 mark.  The pizzas, and the steak dish were the best. The calamari was tender, but compared to other restaurants the portion was about half what you'd get elsewhere for that price. The blackened green beans were not very good - nobody in our group ate them.
For my money, I'd MUCH rather go to the steakhouse next door - Vito's Chophouse.  Splurge and get the steaks - they were worth it!  The tuna was sushi grade, and cooked like seared sushi too!  All the meals come with a salad - though that isn't very clear on the menu; so you get lots of food.  The extra veggie options were great - more food than you really need, but good veggies can be hard to come by (in real quantities) when you are eating out. Though this place is a dream for carb watchers (big meat portions!), the chocolate cake for dessert is absolutely huge and rich!  We split it four ways with plenty left over. The tiramisu was pretty good too.  Last, but not least, even the kid's hamburger was excellent -real meat, lightly charbroiled - I'd love one right now!


----------



## Queenmum

Has anyone ever eaten at Ozzie's Crabhouse in Grant Florida? If not does any one know a good all you can eat crabhouse. My children and I have never experienced a bucket of crabs and a mallet.


----------



## Donnask8pro

OMG, You poor thing. Never having crabs? It's a staple in  New Jersey. I hope you find a place because once you try them your hooked.. Have Fun


----------



## GinaGrumpyDwarf

my most favorite OFFSITE place to eat is....MING COURT...i think it's on I drive, but it's the best chinese food anywhere in the country..(so i think) the atmosphere is cheesy "authentic" chinese decor...the service is always great.
although it IS very expensive, it is TOTALLY worth it!


----------



## Acklander

We just tried this for the first time and now have a new favorite restaurant!!! It's located on International drive by the beltz mall. It has a fabulous salad bar with salads, sushi, salmon, and a bunch of other hot and cold items on it, followed by servers going around the room with different roasted meats sliced off for you. You can have as much or as little as you want. They put a little chip in front of you and you turn it to green if you want more food offers and red if you need a break. We had pork roast, filet mignon wrapped in bacon, lamb, flank steak, garlic roasted steak, and chicken. I was soooooooooo stuffed by the time we left there!!!! This place is a bonanza for those on low carb diets. I can't wait to go back!!!!!


----------



## Donnask8pro

Acklander, how much is it? It sounds great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Acklander

Donnask8pro said:
			
		

> Acklander, how much is it? It sounds great. Thanks for sharing.




It's $39.99 per adult BUT I had found their website before going, and signed up for their e-mail listing and they e-mailed back a coupon for 25% off our first dinner


----------



## Donnask8pro

Do you still have that website? If not I'll search it. Thanks again


----------



## MsMulan

Acklander said:
			
		

> We just tried this for the first time and now have a new favorite restaurant!!! It's located on International drive by the beltz mall. It has a fabulous salad bar with salads, sushi, salmon, and a bunch of other hot and cold items on it, followed by servers going around the room with different roasted meats sliced off for you. You can have as much or as little as you want. They put a little chip in front of you and you turn it to green if you want more food offers and red if you need a break. We had pork roast, filet mignon wrapped in bacon, lamb, flank steak, garlic roasted steak, and chicken. I was soooooooooo stuffed by the time we left there!!!! This place is a bonanza for those on low carb diets. I can't wait to go back!!!!!



How much did this cost?


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Wow! Crabs in NJ, who knew?  Growing up in NE, lobsters are the thing, but we used to catch blue crabs and my mom would cook them with butter.  People thought we were a little different for loving them so much.  Then I found out about Maryland.  
In MD, crabs are the thing- newspaper on the table, a mallet, and a bucket o'crabs steamed with Old Bay (spice)!  Oh, and a cold pitcher of Natty Boh to wash it all down. 
Or, if you hate the smell of dead crabs on your fingers the next day - a plate of crab cakes on lettuce.  These aren't the bread pucks they serve up in New England; Maryland crabcakes are nearly all meat, barely held together with a minimum of breading.  
I can't tell you about crabs in Florida, but if you're ever in Maryland, you're in for a real treat!


----------



## Donnask8pro

Hey, NJ also is full of crabs.. lol  You are not considered a veteran until you have ripped the back off the crab and sucked out and eat all that juice and insides instead of washing it. People here eat that yellow mustard.. Now thats the correct way to eat a crab.


----------



## Acklander

Donnask8pro said:
			
		

> Do you still have that website? If not I'll search it. Thanks again




www.texasdebrazil.com


----------



## Donnask8pro

Thanks..


----------



## Queenmum

I live in Kentucky and I love Seafood b/c I am originally from Long Island. I am visiting in July and I would like to know if Joes Crabhouse has buckets of crabs that you can buy? And how big were your crablegs and were they all you can eat? And we are spending a couple of days in Cocoa Beach and I want to drive down the coast to Ozzies Crabhouse in Grant has anyone ever eaten there? Thanks


----------



## luvthatduck

Donnask8pro said:
			
		

> People here eat that yellow mustard..



You know what that is, right?


----------



## TLC371

Just found this board recently and just saw this thread.  We have a timeshare at Star Island (we love it there), and we've gone to the Olive Garden across the street from it (on 192).  Last year, we were going to eat there, but it was busy and so we kept on driving up 192 and ended up at Pacino's.  We loved it there.  The food was great, the atmosphere was wonderful, and it was reasonably priced (aside from the 3 pieces of bruchetta that we got for $6...that was way over priced in our book!)


----------



## Donnask8pro

Yes, I know. I said people... not me. I know better. My first husband ate that crap. He's gone now.. lol


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Sorta like the stuff in lobsters...yuck!

I don't know specifically about the Joe's in Florida, but I think crabs is kinda what Joe's is all about.  They have them by the bucket, but they also have like Alaska king crab legs, crab balls, and all sorts of other fried fish, broiled fish, etc.

If you have a Safari club card for Rainforest Cafe, it is also valid at Joe's Crab Shack.


----------



## agnes!

A previous poster was asking @ seafood restaurants.  I will gladly recommend "Dixie Crossroads" in Titusville.  They have a website, with the menu & prices.  The family that owns this restaurant invented a splitter for rock shrimp, a type of hard-shell shrimp.  (Tastes reaaally good...yummmmm.)Titusville is over near the Cape(as in shuttle, as in NASA, etc....*that* Cape!)
Take a break from WDW/Orlando, maybe go over to Daytona, tour NASA, investigate the Wildlife Sanctuary that is all around the NASA facilities, have some good seafood eats...

Happy eating, everyone  ,
agnes!


----------



## Pigsty333

Macaroni Grill - love the pick your own pasta, sauce and ingredients.  
Cheesecake Factory- Mall at Millenia
Ming Garden- International Drive (expensive but nice)
PF CHangs
Bucca DiPeppo (served Italian Style)
Proccolino's Pizza (closest to NY on Goldenrod, road leading off the airport)
Nois Pizza (actual brick oven pizza) Sand Lake Road off John Young Pkway
Don Pablo's Mexican Restaurant


----------



## curtessey

We don't usually stay off-site, but this time will be for a week and we'd love to find a New York/Boston style pizza place to have dinner one evening.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ttownanne

Another vote for TuTu Tango here!  Hubby and I make it a point to go there every single time we are in Florida.  Good food, atmosphere, enough going on to keep the kids entertained!


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

My favorite breakfast I've had in orlando is pretty far away from the attractions, but if you make it to Downtown Orlando, there's a place called the Breakfast Club of Orlando.  Very good food.  I'm pretty sure it's on Pine St, but not 100% sure.

Not breakfast food, but I'm also a fan of the $3.99 pizza buffet at CiCi's

I've eaten at the Ale House (corner of SR-535 (Apopka Vineland Rd) and CR-535 (Palm Pkwy / Turkey Lake Rd)) and have enjoyed it.


----------



## crazymomof4

Has anyone mentioned Charley's Steakhouse?
There are several in the Orlando area now.  They have a website, I don't remember it off-hand.
The one we go to is right at the junction of Rt. 192 and I-4 (on 192)
The steaks are aged to perfection and to-die-for!  Tender, juicy and flavorful. They are cooked over an open flame of specialty woods including citrus wood.  Just the aroma in the parking lot will get your mouth watering!  Other items we have ordered and been very pleased with include lamb chops and shrimp.
It is on our "don't miss" list everytime we are in the area.


----------



## crazymomof4

Donnask8pro said:
			
		

> Hey, NJ also is full of crabs.. lol  You are not considered a veteran until you have ripped the back off the crab and sucked out and eat all that juice and insides instead of washing it. People here eat that yellow mustard.. Now thats the correct way to eat a crab.




Oh, YUCH!    

We're from Jersey (born and raised- Cherry Hill area actually) but DH rips the back off, cleans them well under cold running water and THEN we cook them, in Old Bay of course.  I enjoy eating them much better without the "MUSTARD"   Throw some newspaper on the table, grab some cold beer and drawn butter and you're set!  Oooh, my mouth is watering!


----------



## diznynut

I would say Cici's on palm drive and Moe's at Celebration.


----------



## ClanHarrison

agnes! said:
			
		

> A previous poster was asking @ seafood restaurants.  I will gladly recommend "Dixie Crossroads" in Titusville.  They have a website, with the menu & prices.  The family that owns this restaurant invented a splitter for rock shrimp, a type of hard-shell shrimp.  (Tastes reaaally good...yummmmm.)Titusville is over near the Cape(as in shuttle, as in NASA, etc....*that* Cape!)
> Take a break from WDW/Orlando, maybe go over to Daytona, tour NASA, investigate the Wildlife Sanctuary that is all around the NASA facilities, have some good seafood eats...
> 
> Happy eating, everyone  ,
> agnes!




A Dixie Crossroads is planned to open in August, at Festival Bay, next to the Bass Pro Shop.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

I keep files on places I want to visit someday and Dixie Crossings has long been on my list and since we have already made many trips over to Titusville, alas before I  heard of DC we are not likely to make the trip just to eat a meal.

Might you give me directions to this new one from a DW point of view?

Thank you so very much.

Slightly Goofy


----------



## DELBY1976

I would recommend the Red Lobster, absolutely stacks of food at such a cheap price


----------



## joestein

I can't believe so many people seem to love these mediocre chain restaurants.  Some of the upscale ones like Houstons or Bahama Breeze are good, but most just stink.  Virtually all TGIs, Applebees, etc.. don't even use fresh chicken, they use that frozen junk with the solution injected.  Nothing is more gross than chicken meat that has no grain to it.

But... A great place my wife and I also eat at while in Orlando is FISHBONES.  It is at the intersection of Sand Lake and International Drive.

We get their lobster tail, it is 2 - 3 pounds (They charge you by the pound), but more than enough for 2 people to share.  It is kinda pricey, usually about $80 - 90 or so for the tail.  We just order an extra salad and an appetizer and we are good to go.  Usually runs about $130 - 140 w/tip.


----------



## Donnask8pro

Crazymomof4

We're in CH also..Let me know when your cooking. We're in.. lol  I'll bring the corn and tomatoes


----------



## crazymomof4

Donnask8pro said:
			
		

> Crazymomof4
> 
> We're in CH also..Let me know when your cooking. We're in.. lol  I'll bring the corn and tomatoes



Ahhhhh......... Crabs, beer, Jersey corn and tomatoes...........it doesn't get any better than that!!!


----------



## melanie03ok

If you like Cuban, I highly recommend Numero Uno.  It's not close to WDW, but it is worth it.


----------



## MazdaUK

We had great food at IHOP, Perkins, Cracker Barrel, and OK food at Ponderosa (very good value) and Jungle Jims (some people have complained about slow service but it was fine when we were there).

Our WORST meal was Pizzaeria Uno at Crossroads - very slow service (25 minutes wait) for small mediocre pizzas - think Goodfellas frozen pizzas reheated poorly


----------



## Amyrlin

Does anyone know how much the Texas de Brazil is?


----------



## Figment22

According to CityGuide Orlando, $38.50 per person with kids 6 and under, free and 7-12, half price.


----------



## Amyrlin

If anyone is intrested, if you go to the Texas de Brazil  website and jooin their emial list they send you a voucher for 25% of of the food, valid for 30 days (damn, I go in about 35 days!)


----------



## crusin'minnie

DON PABLOS!!  DON PABLOS!!  DON PABLOS!!!

I've read thru the entire 13 pages of this thread and only seen Don Pablos mentioned twice,  both times by Pigsty333.

It must be a best kept secret.  It is located on I-Drive and is great Mexican food at fantastic prices!!  We have eaten here on our last 3 trips, sometimes twice.  

They have a Queso sampler for $2.99 or $3.99 (I can't remember)  that has 4 different bowls of queso.  We have alot of fun with that as a starter. The kids love their alphabet tater tots on the kids menu.  They have all the standard Mexican fare and everything we have had so far has been delicious.  5 trips here with 5-8 people each trip and eveyone loves it- no complaints!  Always excellent service.  Now there is a recommendation.

TRY DON PABLOS!!!!!


----------



## mulanrouge

crusin'minnie said:
			
		

> DON PABLOS!!  DON PABLOS!!  DON PABLOS!!!
> 
> I've read thru the entire 13 pages of this thread and only seen Don Pablos mentioned twice,  both times by Pigsty333.
> 
> It must be a best kept secret.  It is located on I-Drive and is great Mexican food at fantastic prices!!  We have eaten here on our last 3 trips, sometimes twice.
> 
> They have a Queso sampler for $2.99 or $3.99 (I can't remember)  that has 4 different bowls of queso.  We have alot of fun with that as a starter. The kids love their alphabet tater tots on the kids menu.  They have all the standard Mexican fare and everything we have had so far has been delicious.  5 trips here with 5-8 people each trip and eveyone loves it- no complaints!  Always excellent service.  Now there is a recommendation.
> 
> TRY DON PABLOS!!!!!



Here, I found the website link for this place:  www.donpablos.com/fooddrink/p_fooddrink.cfm

Enjoy!


----------



## DisneyRow

Don't forget about this one when in Orlando.


----------



## Strommie

We love Bahama Breeze. Their Key Lime Pie is amazing   

We are definitely going to try Sweet Tomatoes this year as we are staying close by and have heard so many good things about it


----------



## gaila

another fan of Bahama Breeze here although only been to the one in I Drive.  The whole atmosphere whilst waiting for the pager to light up is so relaxing and the ceasar salad -yum!

Anyone else like the pizza at Chuckie Cheese??  having two kids we go there every visit to collect a trillion tokens which can be swapped for a couple of bits of plastic etc ! LOL

Personally I haven't had a breakfast that can match that at the Wyndham on I Drive.  Not the cheapest but definitely a cut above the mass produced all you can eats everywhere else in the area.


----------



## ClanHarrison

Yes!  I like their pizza and their birthday cake too   although Jeeper's pizza is like baked, buttered, cheese bread   .  Delicious!


----------



## mickeyluv'r

joestein said:
			
		

> I can't believe so many people seem to love these mediocre chain restaurants.  Some of the upscale ones like Houstons or Bahama Breeze are good, but most just stink.  Virtually all TGIs, Applebees, etc.. don't even use fresh chicken, they use that frozen junk with the solution injected.  Nothing is more gross than chicken meat that has no grain to it.
> 
> But... A great place my wife and I also eat at while in Orlando is FISHBONES.  It is at the intersection of Sand Lake and International Drive.
> 
> We get their lobster tail, it is 2 - 3 pounds (They charge you by the pound), but more than enough for 2 people to share.  It is kinda pricey, usually about $80 - 90 or so for the tail.  We just order an extra salad and an appetizer and we are good to go.  Usually runs about $130 - 140 w/tip.




I pretty much agree with you about blah chains.  My personal peeve is marginal veggies, and too many fries.  Additionally, we have like nearly every chain in my area, so I see little point in going to even the best ones when I'm in Orlando.  
Having said that, after reading your comments, I AM now more interested in checking out the new FISHBONES in our area when it opens. I don't know about having the lobster tail though...


----------



## shewelch

Can't review it- it opens in September, but I am very excited!



			
				mitros said:
			
		

> In case this has not yet been posted, they will be opening this September, {just in time for our trip} They have a website at: www.raglanroadirishpub.com  {I also posted this on the restaurant board}


----------



## jezebella

I am an Orlando native.  And Texas de Brazil is fabulous.  We try all the restaurants around the "touristy" area and most are horrible.  I tend to just stick to disney ones consdering I live here, am friends with a lot of head chefs and know which ones to avoid.  Texas de Brazil is my favorite off property place.  It's about $40 a person if you want the meat---and you do! Otherwise it's $30 just for the all you can eat salad bar which is unlike any salad bar you've ever had.  It's all upscale ingredients and you could feast off of just it if the meat wasn't so good.  Once you are ready, you flip a card over at your table and instantly are barraged by men bearing skewers of chicken, pork, ribs, lamb, beef (about 3 kinds), sausage and they just keep bringing you more until you flip that card back over---I highly recommend it.


----------



## IluvKingLouis

Several months ago someone posted a "best pizza" on this board, and I recognized the restaurant as being one my husband and I went to in the Chicago area in 1998. It was awesome, and I can't remember the name, nor can I find the post on this site

I believe it was located on Irlo Bronson, but I could be wrong. I remember the floor tile as being a black and white checkered pattern, and they had a great thin crust pizza. 

I know I'm being so very vague, but any input would be so very helpful as we hope to be back for a vacation in October. 

Thanks,
Elaine
Castle Rock, Co


----------



## ClanHarrison

Is it Giordano's? http://www.giordanos.com/

We ordered their stuffed pizza Thurs. night and it was excellent.  I was surprised how crowded the place was for a Thursday night.

My daughter is always hollering for "extra cheese".  I think she finally met her match   .  It was LOADED with about 3 inches of cheese.


----------



## IluvKingLouis

That's it! Thank you so much. I will bookmark that link and we fully plan to visit it in October. When my husband and I went to the one in the Chicago area, I had an antipasta salad that was excellent, ....I hope it's still on the menu.

Thanks again!


----------



## Donnask8pro

Wan't someone looking for a coupon for Ming Court.. Here it is..


10% off entire guest check 

Ming Court - The Art of Oriental Cuisine 
I-DRIVE/CONVENTION CENTER    
9188 International Drive   
Orlando, FL, 32819   
407-351-9988      
www.ming-court.com 
Offer: 10% off entire guest check 
Restrictions: Not valid with other offers, discounts or catering. 
Description: Orlando's most popular Oriental restaurant featuring award-winning dim sum, sushi, wok and char-grill cuisine. Live music nightly. Family-style service, pricing and casual dress. 
Offer Expires December 31, 2005


----------



## moonvine

joestein said:
			
		

> I can't believe so many people seem to love these mediocre chain restaurants.  Some of the upscale ones like Houstons or Bahama Breeze are good, but most just stink.  Virtually all TGIs, Applebees, etc.. don't even use fresh chicken, they use that frozen junk with the solution injected.  Nothing is more gross than chicken meat that has no grain to it.




I'm more interested in non-chain places as well.


----------



## jstmee

The Holiday Inn Nikki Bird resort 7300 w hwy 192 in orlando has an awesome all you can eat buffet that features maine lobsters. We are from Maine. We went in 2000 and are going back in 3 weeks on the dining plan at WDW but my ds insists on going to Angel's. I must say I agree. Their steaks were good-but I'm a lobster fan so I stuck with the lobster and sushi, yum.. They have sushi, made up for you right there. My youngest didn't care for lobster at the time so he was charged less and had plenty of everything to choose from. The atmosphere was cute. I just did a google search also for angel's and found a $3 off coupon. http://www.digitalvacationer.com/PDF_DOCS/2005090105413223400541.PDF 

The website said the early bird price is $21.95. I think the regular price is a little bit more, but if you are lobster lovers as my family is, this is well worth the trip. When we went the lobster were fresh, cooked well and tasty.

I'll post again when I can remember the name of another restaurant we went to. If anyone can remember the name let me know. It was mainly a fish restaurant that cooked had a grill right in the main part of the restaurant. It had a catchy name to it. We had the best fish there. 

20 more days and we are on our flight. Yippee.

Wendy


----------



## Donnask8pro

Please post after you get back. Sounds really good. Thnaks. Also I can't get that coupon. I cut and paste and webpage not working.


----------



## deide71

I have to add another vote for Chevy's.  Great food (try the flautas), fabulous prices, good service and right around the corner from DTD.

We also enjoyed Pebbles, but paid 17.50 for two glasses of wine (  )


----------



## cwnhokie

The only offsite restaurant we went to was the lobster buffet at the holiday inn.  I don't remember the food as much as the interesting time we had.  It was our last night in Orlando, after a marathon Disney trip.  We had just left MGM and were dead tired.  We just wanted to relax and eat.  I didn't know how to eat lobster, being orginally from Baltimore I can pick crabs with the best of 'em, but never a whole lobster.  The waitress was very kind to bring a lobster over to teach me how to do it.  While I was waiting for her I saw my 4 year old was looking at it strangely so I picked it up and danced it towards him.  He burst out crying and then so did the 2 year old.  Everyone around us looked at me like I was the worst mom ever.  I guess they were tired and I was punchy.  Anyway, we went on to enjoy the meal and then played on the playground of the hotel afterwards.  It was very good, but I still prefer good old Maryland blue crabs.


----------



## lynx

i LOVE kobe japanese steakhouse!  Last year when we were in orlando me and my boyfriend ate there 4 days out of 8!  i know thats nuts because there's so many other great restaurants, but he is extremely picky and if i find something other than burgers and fries that he'll eat, i'll eat there as many times as i can lol.  

we ate at the one near downtown disney and they were ON POINT every time we went.  

there's good japanese steakhouses around here but none compare.......

WOAAAA just 5 more days.......


----------



## willis37862

I haven't got around to reading this whole thread so forgive me if I am asking a question already answered. Has anyone tried LuLu's Bait Shack? Found it in a book. Sounds interesting. Wondering if anyone has tried it. (and no it isn't a bait shop but a place that looks like one a serves food.  )


----------



## misskrystal

Best-
Dux at the Peabody. We stayed there which was great considering we had a six course meal and couldn't have walked more than 50 feet after all that food! The chef's table meal was wonderful, a really fantastic selection.

Worst-
Boston Lobster Feast. Everything tasted great and the service was good, but an hour later we were so sick! We spent the entire noght in the bathroom and the next day was completely ruined because I couldn't leave the hotel room. Will NOT be going there again!


----------



## 2BigKIdz

willis37862 said:
			
		

> I haven't got around to reading this whole thread so forgive me if I am asking a question already answered. Has anyone tried LuLu's Bait Shack? Found it in a book. Sounds interesting. Wondering if anyone has tried it. (and no it isn't a bait shop but a place that looks like one a serves food.  )



Yes, we went there in July 2004.  The food was okay, they have mostly bar type food with some seafood options (I don't really remember too much of what was on the menu).  It was extremely hot in there as they had the doors wide open and it was 100 outside, and the service was rather slack.  I would not recommend it, it wasn't bad just not a place I would ever go again.  I'm not sure if it is still open, I have heard a lot of the places at that mall have closed.


----------



## tweetylori

We ate at Don Pablos and just like other Don Pablos the sampler dip appetizer for $3.99 is amazing.  It has a Blanco dip (white cheese dip), a Con Queso, a Bean Dip and a Spinach & Cheese one.  All are great. I would say that their entrees don't live up to the appetizer.  However....right next door is Cafe TuTu Tango.  Wonderful place!  Great Sangria!  They bring you hummus with crackers and tiny pitas.  We had cajun eggrolls that my husband loved.  I had blackened green beans with a creole mustard dip that were GREAT.  There are artists working in there and comfy couches.  Wonderful place!
  We also found an Italian place in Winter Park (if you happen to be in Winter Park) called Giovanni's.  Not good for atmosphere but the Italian food was EXCELLENT.  Even took my Italian Grandma who was impressed.


----------



## elms

Our favorite off site place for a meal is Logans Roadhouse (Hwy 192).  Our daughter just loves the crackers...and the food, especially the BBQ Babybacks, is excellant.  Service is great.


*note for those unfamiliar with 'crackers'
On every table is a bucket of peanuts in the shell.  When you are through eating the nut you throw the shell on the floor.  When the are stepped on they make a cracking noise, hence the name crackers.  What child wouldnt get a kick out of being able to throw their food on the floor?


----------



## willis37862

2BigKIdz said:
			
		

> Yes, we went there in July 2004.  The food was okay, they have mostly bar type food with some seafood options (I don't really remember too much of what was on the menu).  It was extremely hot in there as they had the doors wide open and it was 100 outside, and the service was rather slack.  I would not recommend it, it wasn't bad just not a place I would ever go again.  I'm not sure if it is still open, I have heard a lot of the places at that mall have closed.


 

Thanks for the reply. Will keep this in mind.


----------



## rosie_james

We had good pasta at Macaroni Grill.  It was delicious!  Ate at Ponderosa the first night.  Was o.k.  Also ate at Steak and shake and had burgers.  Twice!  However, can't understand why they call it Steak and Shake as they only have burgers and not steak!  We wanted a steak sandwich!  However, the burgers were good.  Fries better.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Hi Rosie and welcome to the DIS

Steak and Shake advertises that their hamburgers are made from steak meat.  I am underwhelmed.  They do make fantastic milkshakes but I cannot handle them.

I highly reccomend The Ale House (left at the Crossroads and behind the 7-11 on the left).  Great pub food and low carb menu and the prices are pretty good too.  The onion rings are dangerous and sooo worth it!!

Slightly Goofy


----------



## mickeyluv'r

WE ate at Logan's Raodhouse and loved it too.  This is not to be confused with the Texas Roadhouse chain (as chains go, very good).  They are actually similar - peanuts, bread, steak.


----------



## lisamomof3

lynx said:
			
		

> i LOVE kobe japanese steakhouse!  Last year when we were in orlando me and my boyfriend ate there 4 days out of 8!  i know thats nuts because there's so many other great restaurants, but he is extremely picky and if i find something other than burgers and fries that he'll eat, i'll eat there as many times as i can lol.
> 
> we ate at the one near downtown disney and they were ON POINT every time we went.
> 
> there's good japanese steakhouses around here but none compare.......
> 
> WOAAAA just 5 more days.......



How would you compare Kobe to Teppyanaki?  We are planning on eating at Tepp.  with the dining plan, but if Kobe is better we wouldn't mind paying for it.


----------



## exwdwcm

Didn't read the whole thread, but if no one has mentioned Seasons 52 on Sand Lake Road (near universal)- it is fantastic.    Met my old disney roommates there in September for dinner and it can't be beat.   Their desserts are to die for-they bring out these sample sizes so you can get a wide selection of everything- it was incredible.   We ordered about 9 different ones- carrot cake, apple crisp, cheesecake etc.  They are known for having all menu items at under 500 calories, so you can have  a 3 course meal for under 1500 calories.   It is an upscale place, but affordable, they have a great piano player in the bar area and a great environment and view overlooking the lake.   If you have a party of adults looking for somewhere nice to enjoy a great meal, this the place.  As with most Orlando restaurants, you can even wear shorts etc.


----------



## jonestavern

We will be going in 13 days. I have read all the most recent postings, but would like to know if anyone out there has some recent info on the best:
Golden Corral--breakfast
Shoney's--breakfast
Popeye's-gotta have that chickem & last year DH found one that was a dump!
Sonic--there's no Sonics up here & we are needing a Sonic fix! 
Is there a decent Denny's around? we ran into 2 but they were so not tidy!  1 shoney's we went to was a pit, the other much more of a selection & tidy, too. 
We like clean places & don't mind at all going into Kississimee-
we will be trying Sweet Tomatoes this time out-

Thanks in advance!

Jean


----------



## corvette

heres one for ya;;; smokin bones in the publics shopping center on the corner of192 (arlo bronson hwy) &535 opened this past feb. best ribs i have ever had ,try the "bag of donuts for desert "


----------



## fabumouse

Yum! Le Cellier is all that!


----------



## jonestavern

Thanks* corvette*!
anyone else got some up to date favorites?

_Jean_


----------



## paulk

we loved race rock, great food and surroundings


----------



## Philly81

If you like a sit down Tex-Mex meal DO try Chevy's at the Crossroads.  We've eaten there 3 times and each time we loved the food, the service was great, and it was clean and not pricey at all.


----------



## znjmom

We went to Giordano's for the first time last night.  Yummy!!!  We will most definately go back!!  The kids loved the "balloon guy"!!


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Golden Corral for breakfast
Outback for the evening


----------



## Figment22

znjmom said:
			
		

> We went to Giordano's for the first time last night.  Yummy!!!  We will most definately go back!!  The kids loved the "balloon guy"!!


I'm wondering which Giordano's you went to.  I really like their pizza but we went to the one on 192 in June and had absolutely the worst service we've ever had in a restauant (and we eat out a lot.)  I would NEVER go back there.  On the other hand, last year we ate at the Lake Buena Vista location with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## xithro

Moe's...in Celebration and Sand Lake
CiCi's...Palm Parkway
Pizza Buffet on 535 is new, by the Mini Golf...is decent
Melting Pot...Sand Lake
Smokey Bones...535
BW3...new in the Crossroads...not impressed
Ponderosa's are all fine except the one at the corner of 535...I would travel to I-Drive instead.
On 535 in the Winn-Dixie Plaza by Papa John's is a small resaurant that makes great Gyro's...sorry can't remember the name
Saito's in Celebration has a a box lunch...really good!
Columbia in Celebration is great as well as the Market Place...finish with a nice Barnies coffee.

I am in search of a Chinese Buffet with a good selection maybe even Sushi and reasonably priced...any ideas...I have yet to find the end all be all in this category.  It is easy to find everywhere else, except Orlando...Thanks!


----------



## black562

We love the Hard Rock Cafe, PF Changs and Cheesecake Factory.  Also, if you haven't tried Bahama Breeze, its incredible...I highly reccomend it.


----------



## MomBoyd

Mimis Cafe at the Mall at Millenia (I-4 exit 78) has something for everyone.  Google them.  They have a very helpful website.  Don't get too hungry!

 YUMMM!


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

We just got back a few hours ago.

The Orlando Ale House was still great, the Golden Corral to the right of Crossroads was great for breakfast and alright for lunch and dinner.

We ate at the Red Lobster on 192 and and food was half the quantity of back home and the service was awful.  I only left 10% and that was just because I had pity.  Has  to be really bad for me to leave so little.  I am a former waitress, many years ago, and have some sympathy but  this was beyond the pale.

Keep the tips coming as we are going to start  planning our next trip, tomorrow.    LOL

Slightly Goofy


----------



## mrgoodwrench

I had a great steak at the Black Angus Steak House next to the Crossroads. It was only $9.99 !!!


----------



## MNmom2

One of our favorites is Chevys. We go _every_ time we are in FL.


----------



## CastMemberDWA

Ok....some of these are undoubtedly already posted but here go my picks for best food.  (I have lived here 5 years and love to dine out!)
Ratings up to 5 stars!
Near DTD:  
Bahama Breeze - ****
Chevys- ****
Macaroni Grill - *****
House of Blues - ****
Wolfgang pucks - ***
Joes Crab Shack - ***
Kobe - *****

Farther off property
Choctaw Willies BBQ in Downtown Winter Garden - *****
Logans Roadhouse - ****
SMokey Bones - *****
Dixie Crossroads (Titusville) - *****************

Dinner Shows
Pirates - **
Medieval Times - ***
Knight to Remember - ***
Dixie Stampede - *****

Thats just a few...if you have questions...email me.


----------



## MNmom2

What kind of restaurants are:
Kobe - *****
SMokey Bones - *****
Dixie Crossroads (Titusville) - *****************

Any seafood?


----------



## mickeyluv'r

MNmom2 said:
			
		

> What kind of restaurants are:
> Kobe - *****
> SMokey Bones - *****
> Dixie Crossroads (Titusville) - *****************
> 
> Any seafood?



Kobe is a Japanese style Steak house.

I'd also put Wolfgang Puck's ahead of HoB.  HoB is good for what it is, but for me, I find that my choices are limited there (I don't eat pork for example).  My mom RAVED about the shrimp appetizer though for weeks!  We really like the Wolfgang Puck Express.  It's a good value, and the older I get, the more I enjoy eating outside when it is nice.  for quick service, the food is outstanding.  I've never eaten at the expensive WP's.
We have Chevy's at home.  The salsa is excellent, and the chips are great....the food is good, but we have a number of local Mexican restaurants that are either less money, or better quality for about the same price...I mean, a burrito, so long as the chicken is good quality, is basically a buritto...We do eat there sometimes, but usually only when we get a coupon nowadays.


----------



## disneyfan551

We LOVE Macaroni Grill!     I know, it's a chain, but their food is great, and very reasonable.  We like to get their "create your own pasta bowl", and it's seriously enough for 2 people (not that we'll share!    ), for about $10!  And you can NOT beat their children's meals...entree choice, side item, (my daughter likes the pizza, or grilled cheese with SUPER mac. cheese as a side), drink and choice of ice cream sundae or strawberries for dessert for 3.99!  If you've never been, I highly recommend trying it at least once!

Where is the Kobe located at in LBV?


----------



## fsufandis

CastMemberDWA said:
			
		

> Farther off property
> Choctaw Willies BBQ in Downtown Winter Garden - *****
> Logans Roadhouse - ****
> SMokey Bones - *****
> Dixie Crossroads (Titusville) - *****************
> QUOTE]
> 
> There is a new Dixie Crossroads at the Mall at Festival bay (far end of I-Drive near the Bass Pro Shops)
> 
> I leave here in Lake Buena Vista (Actually Dr. Phillips)
> 
> I second Cafe Tu Tu Tango...tons of fun and really good food.
> 
> Orlando ale house is Very Very good food at an excellent price with lots of beer and liquor specials.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

fsufandis, could you please give me detailed directions on how to reach Dixie Crossroads from Disney property?  We almost drove over to Titusville just to eat there on our recent trip.  If it had not been for trying to beat storms down and back we would have.  It has long been on our list of things to do.

Thank you very much, Slightly Goofy


----------



## chach

With a family with different food taste I'd love to 
hear about your favorite Buffets?


----------



## Figment22

SlightlyGoofy said:
			
		

> could you please give me detailed directions on how to reach Dixie Crossroads from Disney property?


Take I-4 East to Exit 75 for International Drive.  Make a left to head north on I-Drive.  Festival Bay Mall will be on your right side.  The new Dixie Crossroads is on the front (I-Drive) side of the mall.


----------



## t-and-a

We won't go back to Ponderosa Steakhouse on 192 in Kissimmee, close to Old Town again! My DH and I ordered steaks and the kids got the food bar. It took two forevers for us to get our food. The kids were already full by the time that our food arrived, and our steaks were bland, cold and tough.


----------



## kilee

We're going to unstick this thread.  It's over 2 yrs old and has minimal traffic.  However, everyone should still feel free to post on it.


----------



## riu girl

Can anyone reccommend any inexpensive restaurants (preferably buffet) in and around vacation village at parkway?
This will be our first time staying off site and we are not familiar with the area.  In the past we have only driven from MCO - Disney.
Thank you
Suzy V


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Riu girl - probably your best bet would be to get on 192.  I can't really recommend any specific buffets there, but I know there are some.  There's also a Publix there (you can get premade items there.)  In that area, I've had food from the Middle Eastern restaurant next to the Publix (What I had was good.); food from Logan's Roadhouse (where 192 and S. International Dr. meet) - pretty good, and large portions.  We also ate a t place that had ribs and a miniature train.  It was very good for ribs, and inexpensive, but the rest of the food wasn't phenomenal.


----------



## Del

I didn't read all 17 pages, but our fav place last trip was Macaroni Grill.  It was the best meal we had the whole trip (sad to say) except for Mama Melrose in MGM (that's our all time fav).

Del


----------



## djreed

I read this thread last year in preparation for our annual trip, thanks for all the postings, some great dining experiences and one bad

Sweet tomatoes    
Wow, this place is great! We went back twice and look forward to visiting it again this year.  We both enjoy the variety on the salad bar and the great pasta.

Bonefish Grill     
Great service, outstanding food, very nice atmosphere

Chevys at crossroads   
Good Mexican food, reasonable price.

Giordanos  (lake Buena Vista)
Bad & slow service, not at all impressed with the food


----------



## edcopp

All righty then - this is my first post on this board.  Planning a trip in June with the family - 4 of us -  my wife and I are mid 30s, 9 y.o. girl, 8 y.o. boy.

Been to Orlando a few time in the past, thought I'd chime in on the restaurant topic.  Have to agree with those who eschew the chains while on vacation.  Perhaps I'll try the breakfast buffet at Golden Corral while we're there.  Quick in and out en route to the parks one day.

As for places I've been to, I have to agree with the positive reviews on the Orlando Ale House.  We went to the ESPN place at the Boardwalk to try and watch the Jets game a few years ago - toooooo crowded.  So we stayed until halftime and then jumped in the car with a couple of other Jets fans we met there and sped over to the Ale House.  What a find!!!  Great deal on drinks, good bar food and a ton of TVs.  If only our beloved football team were as good....

My wife and I also enjoyed Bahama Breeze.  We were going to get a table, and there was like a 45 minute wait, so we went to the bar/deck outside and had a couple of drinks.  It was a beautiful night, there was live entertainment out there, and after about 15 minutes we gave the beeper back to the hostess and ordered off of the limited menu that you could order off of outside.  Had a great night.

We've been to Emeril's @ City Walk twice.  Loved it both times, tremendous food, good portions, unbelievable desserts.  If you've never had the banana cream pie at Emeril's you don't know what you're missing.

Also enjoyed eating out on the deck at Margaritaville.  Good drinks, good jumbalaya, fun atmosphere.  

Looking for some new places to try on our coming vacation.  Think that Sweet Tomatos will be on the agenda.  Looking forward to seeing what other places get recommended in the next few months.


----------



## tinkerbeth

tony64 said:
			
		

> Being Brits we didn't complain, just won't go back.



   

My husband is British.  (I imported him!  ) I smiled to myself when I read that. Thanks!

Beth


----------



## tinkerbeth

Hello!

I've just read all 17 pages of this thread and taken notes.  I now have a list of restaurants to try and those to stay away from.  AWESOME!!!

We will definatly be checking out Sweet Tomatoes and The Ale House and BONANZA! for breakfast now that I have read all of this.  I've ordered the Entertainment book, so I can *cross-reference* the favourites list with the coupons in the entertainment book!    My husband rolled his eyes bigtime when I mentioned that plan!   Never mind - he'll be happy when we're sitting at Bahama Breeze! 

When I come back, I'll post my reviews as well.

Keep em coming!!!    

Beth


----------



## perdidobay

I just got back from a trip with my friend and my friend introduced me to Orlando Ale House..we ended up eating there 3 times on a 6 day trip... Lunch specials for $4.95...with huge portions and daily drink specials for $1-2 dollars!
  Great food and great service!


----------



## alabamagirl

I am so excited to try some of these places on our next trip! I lived there when I was a CM but being broke most of the time, if my roomates and I ate out it was at a chain restuarant. The only peice of advice I can give is to not go to Arabian Nights for the food. The ribeye steak there was so gross! Hardly edible. Of course, this was over three years ago and I must say the entertainment was great.

Gotta love Macaroni Grill, Steak and Shake, and Olive Garden!


----------



## Ham Ham

Any suggestions for good local eats just off DTD?
Other than Ale House, Chevy's, Bahama Breeze ect.

Any local places that are not part of huge chains.


----------



## packetminnie

Dixie Crossroads.  They built one in Orlando last year or you can go to the original in Titusville.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

We Love Johnny Rockets in Point Orlando on International Drive


----------



## Jason71

Ham Ham said:
			
		

> Any suggestions for good local eats just off DTD?
> Other than Ale House, Chevy's, Bahama Breeze ect.
> 
> Any local places that are not part of huge chains.



Pebbles Carribean Grill.  Sort of a slightly more upscale Bahama Breeze--it's become my go-to "first date" restaurant down here.  Located in Crossroads, toward the back.  For a more family-friendly experience, there's also Jungle Jim's, tho it gets mixed reviews.  (Personally, I like it, but service can be slow.)


----------



## csmommy

We are going to Orlando in April & happy to see some nice more upscale type chain restaurants listed here like Sweet Tomatoes, Bonefish Grill, & Ale House.  I went to their websites, but do not see prices.  Can anyone give me ballpark entre & kids menu prices?

Thanks


----------



## csmommy

Here is a site that has restaurant coupons:

http://www.orlandocouponsfree.com/restaurant_coupons.html

Can anyone recommend any of these?  Being from NY we are very spoiled with food.


----------



## DisneyFanatik

csmommy said:
			
		

> Here is a site that has restaurant coupons:
> 
> http://www.orlandocouponsfree.com/restaurant_coupons.html
> 
> Can anyone recommend any of these?  Being from NY we are very spoiled with food.



I can say that Kobe is great! We are also from NY. Our favorite Hibachi restaurant here is Arirang, but Kobe was even better!


----------



## mickeymousemom

Figment22 said:
			
		

> Geographically, we usually stay near or onsite at Universal Studios, so my restaurant picks are closer to USF than to WDW.
> 
> I have to cast another vote for Sweet Tomatoes.  It's always our first night dinner when we get into the area.  Great value and the freshest food possible.  The specialty salads right at the front of the buffet line are always outrageously good.




This is also our first day meal!  We usually arrive in Orlando early afteernoon and we go here before we even get to WDW.  We couldn't do an Orlando vacation without it.  My whole family LOVES this place!


----------



## 2ofUs

We have read so much about this place, but could someone share directions &/or an address so we can try it out on our next stay?  Thanks.


----------



## Jason71

2ofUs said:
			
		

> We have read so much about this place, but could someone share directions &/or an address so we can try it out on our next stay?  Thanks.



The closest to WDW (and that is a relative term) is at the corner of Kirkman Road and I-Drive, in a shopping center.  Take I-4 East to one of the Kirkman exits (now that I'm on the spot I can't remember which one; I think it says "International Drive" as well, tho, or at least "Wet n Wild"), turn right towards I-Drive, will be on your left.

I am shocked some enterprising individual has not opened up another one in Crossroads or at least near the Premium Outlets--it would easily be a huge moneymaker.


----------



## Jason71

csmommy said:
			
		

> We are going to Orlando in April & happy to see some nice more upscale type chain restaurants listed here like Sweet Tomatoes, Bonefish Grill, & Ale House.  I went to their websites, but do not see prices.  Can anyone give me ballpark entre & kids menu prices?
> 
> Thanks



Sweet Tomatoes runs right around $10 for an adult dinner, lunch is cheaper.  I'm sure kids are cheaper, too, but I don't know an exact price.

Ale House is right in line with the more national chains (Chilli's, Bennigan's, et al).  Around $8 for a burger or sandwich, up to the mid-teens for a "real" meal.  They have amazing lunch specials, tho.     Also have a kids menu.

Bonefish is pricey--figure entrees _start _ around the low $20s--but worth it.    

Re: the ones with coupons.  Houlihans is very good, another "upscale chain."  Excellent food, tho a bit more expensive than other chains.  Tho the theme is nothing like Bahama Breeze, the two are comparable in quality/price.  Jungle Jim's is great for kids, and as an overgrown kid I've always enjoyed it myself (I was back there with friends Saturday night), but you will also find a number of negative reviews.  Service and cleanliness can be spotty.

Be aware that Dan Marino's was closed last time I checked, so you might want to call ahead before you go anywhere on the list you haven't heard about.


----------



## csmommy

Thanks for the help.    

So what are the all you can eat lobster places like?  I mean, I have done the all you can eat crab legs at Red Lobster when they used to have it & it was good.  Are these places worse?  Do they have menus for the kids who just eat burgers?


----------



## csmommy

Bump!


----------



## Sylvester McBean

csmommy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help.
> 
> So what are the all you can eat lobster places like?  I mean, I have done the all you can eat crab legs at Red Lobster when they used to have it & it was good.  Are these places worse?  Do they have menus for the kids who just eat burgers?



boston lobster feast and international lighthouse lobster feast are two.


----------



## BonnieA

csmommy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help.
> 
> So what are the all you can eat lobster places like?  I mean, I have done the all you can eat crab legs at Red Lobster when they used to have it & it was good.  Are these places worse?  Do they have menus for the kids who just eat burgers?



Well I'll tell you one to avoid...Angels.  The lobster was tough, I couldn't even eat it.  The crab legs were edible but I can get better at the local chinese buffet.  The prime rib was good.  I went for the early bird when the prices were a little cheaper but it was very crowded with a real long line.  I wouldn't go again.


----------



## Jason71

csmommy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help.
> 
> So what are the all you can eat lobster places like?  I mean, I have done the all you can eat crab legs at Red Lobster when they used to have it & it was good.  Are these places worse?  Do they have menus for the kids who just eat burgers?



Not a seafood eater myself, but from talking with people who are, they do not get many positive reviews.  I believe they have some non-seafood options (prime rib, for one), but not sure about just a burger for the kids.


----------



## Everett3

I am so glad for your feelings about D'Antonio's.  We are planning a celebration over Thanksgiving for our 50th anniversary.  We have children and grandchildren and went to D'Antonios last month and really enjoyed lunch (just the two of us grandparents).  We enjoyed the menu and service and thought it would be ideal for children from 11 to 15 as well as adults.  It is always good to hear from others who have had good experience-------but parking???????/
thanks
Everett


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Hi there!

I am extremely directionally challenged and need a bit of info from someone.

Thanks to all the interstate signs and practice from my many trips I can find my way to the DW easily now.    

I had figured out how to get to the road that runs past Crossroads (what is that road called?) and know about the Ale House and Golden Corral (better for bkfst than dinner imo).

This last trip I took some advice from a poster and found my way from the AS Sports up the hill toward AKL (Sherborn) through a small access road to some main road.  (is that 192?)  We ate at the Red Lobster up there and the service was awful and the food not much better.

If someone could set me straight on the names of these two roads and suggest good places to eat on either one of those I would appreciate it as we are headed back in a couple of weeks.

I dare not stray further away for the sake of the poor locals .    

Slightly Goofy


----------



## Sylvester McBean

SlightlyGoofy said:
			
		

> Hi there!
> 
> I am extremely directionally challenged and need a bit of info from someone.
> 
> Thanks to all the interstate signs and practice from my many trips I can find my way to the DW easily now.
> 
> I had figured out how to get to the road that runs past Crossroads (what is that road called?) and know about the Ale House and Golden Corral (better for bkfst than dinner imo).
> 
> This last trip I took some advice from a poster and found my way from the AS Sports up the hill toward AKL (Sherborn) through a small access road to some main road.  (is that 192?)  We ate at the Red Lobster up there and the service was awful and the food not much better.
> 
> If someone could set me straight on the names of these two roads and suggest good places to eat on either one of those I would appreciate it as we are headed back in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I dare not stray further away for the sake of the poor locals .
> 
> Slightly Goofy




the road that runs past the crossroads is 535. 192 runs up past he AK area, but I'm not sure about that access road you took or what's off property in that area.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Sylvester, thanks for the info on the Crossroad area.   I bet it is 192 that I am talking about on the other because you take the road up toward AK and then veer left at the light on Sherborn?? a bit of a ways and it takes you out onto a major intersection with loads of stuff.

I do not like getting on or off interstates in ordinary situations let alone in areas where there are many as ignorant as I around.    

Slightly Goofy


----------



## MomBoyd

The best family friendly restaurant we have found in the area is Mimi's Cafe in Kissimmee.  It is on Osceola Parkway.  Take a look at their web site at www.mimiscafe.com  Good food, great prices, pleasant atmosphere and large servings:  Gotta' love it!


----------



## MomBoyd

Bump!


----------



## CastMemberDWA

Don't have time to read all the pages...forgive if these were already suggested.

1. The Melting Pot (on Sandlake)   www.themeltingpot.com

2. Bahama Breeze

3. Taquitos Jaliscos in Winter Garden  (with live Mariachi!)

4. Dixie Crossroads (the original one in  Titusville)

5. NYPD - new York Pizza Deli...in Metrowest area.

Yum!


----------



## daughterminnie

is Sweet Tomatoes still in business?  is this a chain or a locally owned business?  we're going in Nov and I'd love to visit based on what I've read here.  Of course finding it . . . well, that's another story!


----------



## Jason71

daughterminnie said:
			
		

> is Sweet Tomatoes still in business?  is this a chain or a locally owned business?  we're going in Nov and I'd love to visit based on what I've read here.  Of course finding it . . . well, that's another story!



Yes it is still in business, yes it is a chain.  (I know of 3 in Orlando, a couple more in Tampa.)

Not that hard to find--just hard to get there.     It's in a shopping center at Kirkman Road and I-Drive; if you are at or near WDW, best bet is to take I-4 East, then take the Kirkman exit toward I-Drive.  Theoretically you could just drive all the way up I-Drive, but I don't recommend it.


----------



## zigzagzerr

Bahama Breeze
Cafe Tu Tu Tango
Rolandos (up in Casselberry, but worth the drive for excellent Cuban food)


----------



## Ozymoe

SlightlyGoofy said:
			
		

> Sylvester, thanks for the info on the Crossroad area.   I bet it is 192 that I am talking about on the other because you take the road up toward AK and then veer left at the light on Sherborn?? a bit of a ways and it takes you out onto a major intersection with loads of stuff
> 
> Slightly Goofy



Sherborn?...I am so totally thinking you must mean...Sherberth Road.


----------



## mozzman

hello sorry to come in with this but has anyone been to fiasco's dinner show i have listed 2 threads without 1 reply i am not sure if its shut now or not its up by universal,


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Jason71 said:
			
		

> Yes it is still in business, yes it is a chain.  (I know of 3 in Orlando, a couple more in Tampa.)
> 
> Not that hard to find--just hard to get there.     It's in a shopping center at Kirkman Road and I-Drive; if you are at or near WDW, best bet is to take I-4 East, then take the Kirkman exit toward I-Drive.  Theoretically you could just drive all the way up I-Drive, but I don't recommend it.



This was a good place to eat at on the drive between MCO and WDW.  The food was very fresh, and good...the only downside was a lack of protein.  A fair amount of veggies, a fair amount of bread/carbs. The only meat we found was chili, chicken/potato soup, and a few scant pepperoni.  A little more meat, and I'd have really loved the place.


----------



## K&KsMom

IMO Girodano's food was horrible. We ordered a little bit of everything in Feb. YUCK! The pizza tasted like it was from the freezer, the pasta was average, and the service was horrible! 

We have yet to find a really decent off site restaurant that isn't a chain.


----------



## Jason71

K&KsMom said:
			
		

> We have yet to find a really decent off site restaurant that isn't a chain.



If you limit "off-site" to 535/192, I tend to agree (Pebbles in Crossroads would be my lone exception, and that used to be part of a chain).  However, if you head up Palm Parkway to Sand Lake Road, you can find quite a few excellent non-chain restaurants, as well as excellent "chain" restaurants that are a step above Fridays/Chilis/Bennigans.


----------



## Jason71

mozzman said:
			
		

> hello sorry to come in with this but has anyone been to fiasco's dinner show i have listed 2 threads without 1 reply i am not sure if its shut now or not its up by universal



According to Orlando Dining Guide, it's gone, sorry. http://orlando.diningguide.com/data/d103336.htm

Anecdotally, I would note I haven't seen any ads around for it, used to see quite a few.  Seems it's getting tougher for family-oriented busineses to make a go of it on I-Drive.


----------



## Bella the Ball 360

K&KsMom said:
			
		

> IMO Girodano's food was horrible. We ordered a little bit of everything in Feb. YUCK! The pizza tasted like it was from the freezer, the pasta was average, and the service was horrible!
> 
> We have yet to find a really decent off site restaurant that isn't a chain.




You are so right.


----------



## Ham Ham

K&KsMom said:
			
		

> IMO Girodano's food was horrible. We ordered a little bit of everything in Feb. YUCK! The pizza tasted like it was from the freezer, the pasta was average, and the service was horrible!
> 
> We have yet to find a really decent off site restaurant that isn't a chain.



We ate at Girodano's and we quite pleased with the food. We ordered appertizers and pizza all was quite good.

I was spreaking with a couple of locals last time and they recommened 'Forchetta" (sp?) on John Young Parkway. North of 192.


----------



## PortieOwner

Bump-tag.  I wish this thread were still sticky.


----------



## Area 4

Try Timpano's sometime for lunch. It's located about a mile from the sand lake rd./international drive intersection in the Dr. Phillips area.

Very warm, cozy...with a very cool Frank Sinatra-themed dining room. Plus, the prices during lunch are very, very good.  

Check out the lunch menu: http://www.timpanochophouse.net/orlando/orl_lunch.pdf


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Maybe after the Free Dining program is over there will be more interest in eating off site?    

We are headed down in a couple of weeks and this will be the first time we have not eaten off site at all.  It will be different.

Slightly Goofy


----------



## lovindonald

We just came back and we did a lot of eating down on 192.  We were thrilled to find a Moe's Southwest Grille since we have one here that we love.  It is hidden near the Cold Stone Creamery, and the kids thought Cici's was great and the price was incredible.  

Our one really bad experience was the Sizzlin Grille.  Don't do it, the food is horrible and it was more expensive than most of the others.  Stupidly I thought since it cost more, the food might be a little better quality - WRONG!!  Nothing was even edible.  We will never go back there again.


----------



## Foladar

Can anyone suggest any good off-site restaurants that are good that would have chicken fingers? thanks!


----------



## RHall

Fishbones on International Drive has the best filet mignon and lobster, as well as the best clam chowder i have eaten anywhere. Yes it is pricey (but worth every penny).


----------



## kennancat

I'll add a few more that I don't think I've seen on here yet. I'll stick to local, non-chain Orlando restaurants since I've seen requests for those:

Coq au Vin (French, wins best French every year from both the Orlando Sentinel critic and the readers)
Red Bamboo (Thai, at Kirkman and I-Drive right near Sweet Tomatoes)
Blackwater BBQ (Excellent ribs, located off Orange avenue just north of Coq au Vin)
Dessert Lady (at the corner of Kirkman and Conroy)
San Jose (Mexican, off Colonial/50 right near Hiawassee)
Yellow Dog Eats (good little sandwich shop in Gotha - Google for directions, there's no easy way to explain )
Goodfella's (Italian, over near UCF - the rolls are great if you love tons of garlic)
Fuji Sushi II (At Conroy and Hiawassee, not too far from Universal)
G&G Thai (same plaza as Fuji)
Amigo's (off I-Drive and technically is a chain, but it's a local chain)
AAshirwad Indian Cuisine (also right near Sweet Tomatoes)
Bill Wong's Super Buffet (Chinese buffet, right at Kirkman and I-Drive, DH loves this place)


----------



## suzannews

lovindonald said:
			
		

> We just came back and we did a lot of eating down on 192.  We were thrilled to find a Moe's Southwest Grille since we have one here that we love.




Welcome to Moe's!!!

We love Moe's also and always go to the one on 192 near Celebration.


----------



## Figment22

kennancat said:
			
		

> Bill Wong's Super Buffet (Chinese buffet, right at Kirkman and I-Drive, DH loves this place)


I'm glad you posted this one.  We always pass it and wonder if it's any good.  I like to have a recommendation on a Chinese buffet before I'll eat there.  Next trip we'll give Bill Wong's a try.  Thanks!


----------



## queenof2princesses

Not reading entire thread, sorry, jumping in, but had to post...
We will ALWAYS from now on, do CICI's at Buena Vista, can't remember street, and a chain, probably Olive Garden, on our trips just to have our 'normal' food. Cici's was clean, filling, and CHEAP. Olive Garden is always one of our favorites, and we decided this time to leave EPCOT to eat here, we didn't want to take any chances on food, we thought it was hilarious that we were going to Olive Garden to stay in budget...


----------



## kennancat

Figment22 said:
			
		

> I'm glad you posted this one.  We always pass it and wonder if it's any good.  I like to have a recommendation on a Chinese buffet before I'll eat there.  Next trip we'll give Bill Wong's a try.  Thanks!



Glad I could be of help - they usually have coupons in the Entertainment book too!


----------



## chalee94

kennancat said:
			
		

> I'll add a few more that I don't think I've seen on here yet. I'll stick to local, non-chain Orlando restaurants since I've seen requests for those:
> 
> Coq au Vin (French, wins best French every year from both the Orlando Sentinel critic and the readers)



i can't believe it took 20 pages to mention this restaurant (which i am very curious about) while most people praise the chain places which are virtually the same everywhere.

as a fan of chinese buffets (which can vary widely in quality), i do appreciate some of the reviews on those.

good list!


----------



## HappyCamperToo

queenof2princesses said:
			
		

> we thought it was hilarious that we were going to Olive Garden to stay in budget...


----------



## mickeyluv'r

- bump -

Oh, and I wanted to report that last November we had an amazing meal at La Forchetta in Kissimmee on John Young Parkway just past the intersection of 192.  If you get tired of all the theme park style glitz, this little family owned place will hit the spot.  The service was great too.


----------



## powellrj

csmommy said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> So what are the all you can eat lobster places like?  I mean, I have done the all you can eat crab legs at Red Lobster when they used to have it & it was good.  Are these places worse?  Do they have menus for the kids who just eat burgers?




We usually do Boston Lobster Fest and its not bad.  Its not the best seafood you will ever eat, but it a fun place to go and yes they have a regular menu too.  I know they have an early bird special and there are usually free drink coupons out there.

Our favorite is Texas De Brazil.  Its expensive, but if you sign-up on the website they send coupons for a % off the meal and its not as bad on the budget.


----------



## heidia

subscribing.. hopefully this thread won't die off again!!


----------



## maryland_mom

Looking for good dinner theaters for a nine year old boy .. hes into the pirates thing is the pirate dinner show good?  thank you


----------



## chcmama

We are planning a trip for next April/May and I was just about to post a question about where to eat offsite when this thread showed up.  I am very glad to see it and have made a list of places that I want to try.


----------



## GemmaPixie

Love love love Goldren Corral. Where I'm from we don't get any buffets of any sort so this is our favourite. My family all like different things and GC accomodates for all of us. Really nice, hot and freshly cooked food. We make sure it's always our first meal of the holiday.

Another one is the Whistle Stop Junction on International Drive (near Beltz) and again it was a really nice buffet. Had a lot of heathy choices if I remember correctly. Steaks made to order as well as pasta made to order! Really nice and clean.

We also love Bennigans, Outback Steakhouse, Logan's Roadhouse, Hooters (buffalo wings! yumyum) and Longhorn Steakhouse.

We used to love Las Vegas buffet as they had all different types of food from chinese to seafood to american but I feel this place has really gone downhill! The food is now mediocore and the place looks dirty to me. I find the workers snobby and they watch you all the time throughout your meal. Plus I find it kind of expensive considering there are a lot nicer buffets for a lot cheaper!


----------



## EPCOTFANROD

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Friendly's  on Int. Drive.  Our fav place by far.  Snickers Sundae dessert is to die for and keenly priced.  Chinese in mercado centre is nice for a cheap and tasty lunch.


----------



## GemmaPixie

EPCOTFANROD- im from bangor, NI!!!


----------



## MikeyA50

Subscribing!


----------



## EPCOTFANROD

Hi Gemma, lucky you going back to ORLANDO.  

P.S. Where are you flying from? Did you get a good deal?


----------



## GemmaPixie

Hey. We are flying from Belfast Intr with Globespan. Im not sure about prices because my parents paid but I think we got a pretty good deal. However, they have been quite delayed on most of their flights!! I would be so upset if I got delayed going out!


----------



## hmp2z

Just went out to Timpano Chophouse & Martini Bar on West Sand Lake this weekend, and it was quite good.  I've got the full review with pictures on my dining journal:

http://hpandaw.wordpress.com/2007/07/03/timpano-chophouse-martini-bar-july-1-2007/

Cheers!
Heather W


----------



## EPCOTFANROD

Globespan are apparently going to be much cheaper and more regular with their flights to florida next year, but you have to book now i'm told.

Has anyone eaten at friendly's yet?


----------



## hmp2z

Friendly's and Golden Corral are national chains, so they're places that pretty much any American can find in their own hometown: almost as ubiquitous as Taco Bell.

Friendly's is very loud, with lots of small children, mediocre quality food, and okay ice cream desserts.

Cheers!
Heather W


----------



## EPCOTFANROD

Must depend on what time you dine.  Friendly's has been only half full any time I've been there (10 -15 times) and can't remember any noise.


----------



## Lisa BC

Here's our list for our upcoming November trip.  It is a group of 9 adults (ages 31-73).  We are not big drinkers, so I can't vouch for the bar or the wine list.  

Maggiano's in Point Orlando up near the convention center

PF Changs

Bonefish Grill

Bubba Gump at City Walk

Manny's Chop House, Haines City 

We haven't tried Manny's before so if you've tried, let us know what you think.  (supposed to have great steaks - by DIS report this is where the "locals" go).  

Lisa


----------



## 2disneybabies

I am definately interested in this thread!!!    
We are looking for ideas as well  and different things too....not the same Chilis and Fridays...I know they are good, but we can go there when we are at home, I'd like to try different places!   
Has anyone ever been to Pacinos?? It's on I-drive and we went there the night we got engaged and it was fabulous!  Of course I was on cloud 9 so that could be the reason..lol     but that was 12 years ago, so not even sure it's still there??? Anyone?????


----------



## maciec

WOW!  I cannot believe that I started this thread in 2004 and it's still alive!  Anyway, that was the last time that we stayed off site and now we are staying off site next month.  I cannot wait!  I need a vacation so desperately!
We are staying at Horizons by Marriott.

My family are big pizza eaters.  Who has the best pizza in relation to our cono?

Also, would the Ale House be out of the way for us?


----------



## Jason71

maciec said:


> WOW!  I cannot believe that I started this thread in 2004 and it's still alive!  Anyway, that was the last time that we stayed off site and now we are staying off site next month.  I cannot wait!  I need a vacation so desperately!
> We are staying at Horizons by Marriott.
> 
> My family are big pizza eaters.  Who has the best pizza in relation to our cono?
> 
> Also, would the Ale House be out of the way for us?



Orlando is not known for its pizza, but the best in the area is Flippers.  Mostly a delivery place, but they also have about a dozen tables (inside and outside); it's located in the strip mall at the end of Westwood Blvd. at I-Drive, behind Steak & Ale. For delivery, it's (407) 345-0113--yes, I keep the number in my cell phone!  

The closest Ale House is about a 5-minute drive, depending on the traffic lights.  If you don't mind I-4, hop on I-4 Westbound (turn left at Central Florida Parkway and bear left onto the interstate), take the next exit, and turn right.  Then turn left at the second light, Alehouse is just behind the 7-11.

In the alternative, turn left on Central FL Parkway, bypass I-4, and turn left onto Turkey Lake Road/Palm Parkway (where Central FL dead ends).  Palm Parkway will take you directly to Alehouse, just cross State Road 535 and look to your right.


----------



## bob6sims

I would also recommend Flippers Pizza , we had it delivered twice the last time we stayed on Int. Drive.  They do different meal deals which was great for us (party of 3 adults and 4 children) - something for everyone .  Our hotel had leaflets with their phone number and what deals they had on - I think they were posted under our room door during our stay.  Once they arrived with our delivery at the hotel they went to reception gave them our room number and they called us, we then went to collect our pizzas.


----------



## mrzrich

bob6sims said:


> I would also recommend Flippers Pizza , we had it delivered twice the last time we stayed on Int. Drive.  They do different meal deals which was great for us (party of 3 adults and 4 children) - something for everyone .  Our hotel had leaflets with their phone number and what deals they had on - I think they were posted under our room door during our stay.  Once they arrived with our delivery at the hotel they went to reception gave them our room number and they called us, we then went to collect our pizzas.



I just want to advise you to be wary of Pizza leaflets found under your door.  Some unscrupuluos people have been known to have Pizza leaflets made up with fantastic deals on them. 

You call, they take your order and your credit card #, and you never get a pizza.

I known Flipper's is legit, but just be careful.


----------



## theparsons

disneyfan551 said:


> I will second Chili's...they have the best fajitas you can find!!  We visit our local one all of the time.
> 
> Our best deal at Disney is CiCi's Pizza...it is 3.99 for the AYCE buffet and it is very good!  It's nice to save some $$ when you eat 90% of the meals at the parks...



Is the AYCE buffet for lunch only, or can you get it after a long day at the park?   I love pizza buffet!


----------



## bob6sims

mrzrich said:


> I just want to advise you to be wary of Pizza leaflets found under your door.  Some unscrupuluos people have been known to have Pizza leaflets made up with fantastic deals on them.
> 
> You call, they take your order and your credit card #, and you never get a pizza.
> 
> I known Flipper's is legit, but just be careful.



Thanks for this word of caution , we will make sure that we only order from well know companies.


----------



## Jason71

theparsons said:


> Is the AYCE buffet for lunch only, or can you get it after a long day at the park?   I love pizza buffet!



All-day, lunch and dinner.


----------



## pilferk

Anyone have any good suggestions for BBQ around WDW/Nick Hotel area (I'll have our car, so "around" means less than 10 min or so drive)?

We're staying one night at the Nick hotel before moving over to AKV and we're starting to consider our dinner options for that first night.  I'm considering the Crab Shack, but am also wondering if there's a good BBQ place near by.

Thanks!


----------



## wayneg

Sorry no time to read thru thread so may have been mentioned but last month we found a new place just opened, One of best meals ever had in Florida. You can ring ahead and book as it gets very busy but great steaks. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1557262


----------



## Figment22

pilferk said:


> Anyone have any good suggestions for BBQ around WDW/Nick Hotel area (I'll have our car, so "around" means less than 10 min or so drive)?


It's probably a little bit more than a 10 minute drive because it's up near Universal, but THE best BBQ is at Bubbalou's Bodacious BBQ.  It's worth the trip!

BTW, this is the location that's closest (the one near Universal Studios):
Bubbalou's Bodacious BBQ - Kirkman Road 
5818 Conroy Road 
Orlando, FL 32835 

Telephone: 407.295.1212


----------



## mickeyluv'r

I don't know about Pacino's, but I see their menu has several steaks.  Vito's Chop House on I-Drive was excellent every time we've been there.  A little pricey to be sure, but worth it.  Also  for the kids, they make a mean hamburger.  We were amazed at how good the hamburger was.  FOr dessert, try th chocolate cake - IT'S HUGE!  we often split desserts two ways, but we were able to split the chocolate cake six ways and still have leftovers! It's yummy too.

If you just want ribs for BBQ, there is a place on 192 that's not far from the Nick hotel.  Turn right when you get up to 192 fromthe Nick hotel - I think.  It's got a train that runs through it and a mountain (fake ) through it's backside.  I'm pretty certina there's a minigolf there too.  Not all the food was super there, but the ribs were really good. The prices were pretty good and the kids liked the toy train. It looks REALLY touristy from the outside, but the ribs were good, and the service wasn't bad either. I don't think we tried any other BBQ there besides ribs.


----------



## pilferk

Figment22 said:


> It's probably a little bit more than a 10 minute drive because it's up near Universal, but THE best BBQ is at Bubbalou's Bodacious BBQ.  It's worth the trip!
> 
> BTW, this is the location that's closest (the one near Universal Studios):
> Bubbalou's Bodacious BBQ - Kirkman Road
> 5818 Conroy Road
> Orlando, FL 32835
> 
> Telephone: 407.295.1212



Thanks Figment!  I think that looks like a winner!


----------



## paulfoel

maciec said:


> Ok, we have a Best/Worst Off-Site Hotels thread....how about a Best/Worst Off-Site Restaurant thread!
> 
> 
> I can't attest to any (since we have only stayed off site once) so I am looking for all of your opinions.
> 
> Thanks!
> Melissa



Best - Carabbas (192 nr Spendid China)
Worst - Western Steer (International Drive)


----------



## bennythepug

best: Giordano's  
worst: hess station fried chicken.......don't ask


----------



## Camilo

to me, the best restaurant is Golden Corral.
So cheap and soooo good.


----------



## wayneg

Camilo said:


> to me, the best restaurant is Golden Corral.
> So cheap and soooo good.



Which Golden Corral does everyone use?
We have tried one at Marriott Village LBV 3 times, while the food has been good the place has been filthy with food all over the floor, also its always too warm in there to enjoy a meal for us.
Is this as good as Golden Corral gets or is there a better one we should try?


----------



## Freyja

Sweet tomatoes (Love ´em), Olive Garden, Cheesecake Factory, TGI Friday. Depends on the mood and style I guess. Sweet tomatoes is definately not fancy but really yummy and a nicea healthy alternative to all the greasy burgers around. Olive Garden is more fancy, but stilly a great family place and food is good.


----------



## PortieOwner

wayneg said:


> Which Golden Corral does everyone use?
> We have tried one at Marriott Village LBV 3 times, while the food has been good the place has been filthy with food all over the floor, also its always too warm in there to enjoy a meal for us.
> Is this as good as Golden Corral gets or is there a better one we should try?



I also tried that Golden Corral a couple of years ago for lunch.  Got an upset stomach from the food there.  Only time that has happened on the past two trips.  The Golden Corrals at home in MD seem to be okay, though.


----------



## Figment22

I love Golden Corral but in my opinion, the GCs located in the tourist areas of Orlando are all lacking.  We usually spend most of our Orlando vacation time in the Universal/SW area so we ride the extra distance to a great Golden Corral that's not near any of the attractions.  It has the best dessert bar of any GC I've eaten in and a great vegetable/sides bar.  It's located at 7251 West Colonial Drive, Orlando.  It's out of the way, without question, but for us it's worth the extra drive.  It's also never over crowded like the GCs in the tourist areas.  

If I have to vote on the absolute WORST of the Golden Corrals in the Orlando area, it'd definitely be the one on International Drive @ Sand Lake Road. Dirty dishes, surly servers.  Never again!


----------



## tortoni

On our last trip we tried Mimi's Cafe and loved it so much we went there three times.

Also tried Texas de Brazil.  Fantastic food, but expensive, even with the coupons.


----------



## wayneg

tortoni said:


> On our last trip we tried Mimi's Cafe and loved it so much we went there three times.
> 
> Also tried Texas de Brazil.  Fantastic food, but expensive, even with the coupons.



We like Mimi's opposite Disneyland CA, will be going in a few weeks 

For Texas De Brazil, I have not been but been told their e-club is very good with 25 or 50% off vouchers, details below.
http://www.fishbowl.com/clt/tdb/lp/join/join.asp
http://www.texasdebrazil.com/special.php

Many of the eateries have birthday clubs, Smokey Bones sends you a Voucher for a free dessert. Sweet Tomatoes buy one meal get one free for birthday etc.
Just make sure any club you join you enter your birthday for a day or 2 before you go, then you willget the email in time to travel.


----------



## Camilo

wayneg said:


> Which Golden Corral does everyone use?
> We have tried one at Marriott Village LBV 3 times, while the food has been good the place has been filthy with food all over the floor, also its always too warm in there to enjoy a meal for us.
> Is this as good as Golden Corral gets or is there a better one we should try?



I've only been to the one at US 192, close to the road that leads to Anymal Kingdom sorry, I forgot the name). Amazing fresh steaks, shrimp, pasta, etc...


----------



## Camno's Mama

There is this little tavern type place in downtown Celebration that we love...it has tables that rock back and forth and birds landing on the table all the time. (Okay, so that's a little gross). It's just such a cute little town and this restaurant is really nice...especially if you're going for brunch on Sunday!


----------



## kgilchri

*BEST*

Giordano's (DH is OBSESSED with the ones in Chicago)
Flippers
Sweet Tomatoes
Carrabba's (AWESOME Italian food)

*WORST*

Sizzler (on I-Drive)
Jungle Jim's (in LBV...absolutely terrible service and awful food)


----------



## wayneg

kgilchri said:


> *WORST*
> 
> Jungle Jim's (in LBV...absolutely terrible service and awful food)



Think its closed now, can anyone confirm?


----------



## DaddyDon

Closed!!!!!!!


----------



## DaddyDon

mozzman said:


> hello sorry to come in with this but has anyone been to fiasco's dinner show i have listed 2 threads without 1 reply i am not sure if its shut now or not its up by universal,



Shut down ....sorry


----------



## kgilchri

wayneg said:


> Think its closed now, can anyone confirm?



Aw...darn!  I'm so out of the loop. When we went in Jan. this year, we never got out of WDW property (a first for us).


----------



## neonurse

bump just want to keep it going.  Great suggestions!!


----------



## Mysteria

I was happy to see this pop up again just as I wanted to find it.  I thought I'd have to go digging for it.


----------



## DaddyDon

I still love Orlando Ale House! Yummie! I ate at Landry's this past summer and it was quite good...The oysters rockafeller....was to die for....I ate a shulas a couple years ago...thank god it was free my bil knew the beef supplier...And the tab was picked up  or i would still be busting suds...lol  We allways when we come to town start at Fridays??? i dont know but we do...we love pucks express at dtd also...the lemon rosemary chicken is screaming my name now!!!!!!!I love Orlando!!!!!!!


----------



## Bayoubailey

I think to many people use the Disboards for selling things. Its just not right! And also, I think the Tower of Terror is the coolest ride ever! It seems so scary  , But its not!


----------



## GemmaPixie

Bayoubailey said:


> I think to many people use the Disboards for selling things. Its just not right! And also, I think the Tower of Terror is the coolest ride ever! It seems so scary  , But its not!




How random is that for this thread!!


----------



## Gabriel&Nana

BUMP


----------



## maciec

Heading down next Thursday so I will be sure to report back!


----------



## DaddyDon

Whats the beef...get a life   Noone is selling any thing here ...All i see is your bad attitude .........Tink take her away.............and make her leave her wings at the gate!   



Bayoubailey said:


> I think to many people use the Disboards for selling things. Its just not right! And also, I think the Tower of Terror is the coolest ride ever! It seems so scary  , But its not!


----------



## Mysteria

Bayoubailey said:


> I think to many people use the Disboards for selling things. Its just not right! And also, I think the Tower of Terror is the coolest ride ever! It seems so scary  , But its not!



Did you perhaps post this in the wrong place?


----------



## medalla74

bump


----------



## maciec

Well, we didn't do too much eating out this trip.  We went to Flippers and the Ale House.

*Ale House*:  why oh why do I tell myself that it's ok to order seafood in Florida?!?!?!?!  I ordered the shrimp and crab quesadillas and they were yucky!  DH had a hamburger and said that it was good.  The kids had mimi hamburgers and chicken tenders.  Both said that they were good.  For an appetizer we got cheese sticks (they were good) and chicken kickers (they were good also)

*Flippers*:  Great specialty pizzas.  DH and DD got the white pizza and DS and I got a 1/2 ham and pineapple 1/2 cheese.  They really have good pizza here.  Oh and we had cheese sticks here too.  They were good.  I had a spinach salad that was also good.

We went to the *Crystal Palace *at MK prior to MNSSHP for dinner and loved it!  There was a good variety and everything was good.

*Rainforest Cafe at Animal Kingdom *was a disappointment this time.  We have always had good food there.  Oh well.  We go every year for the kids. I don't want to return, but I am sure that we will.  Plus they took the bruchetta off of the menu that I love BOO!


----------



## Figment22

We're here in Orlando now for Thanksgiving week.  I just get so tired of eating at the same national chain restaurants that I really wanted to try some other places to eat.  At the recommendation of someone in this thread many, many pages ago, we ate at TooJays, which is a NY style delicatessen.  It is excellent.  The matzoh ball soup is delicious; the sandwiches are overstuffed with great cuts of meat.  Between the various family members we had pastrami, roast beef and turkey; all were excellent.  My younger son had cheese blintzes with sour cream and fruit topping.  Yummmmm.  I highly recommend TooJays.  It's located in the Dr. Phillips Center off West Sand Lake Road.

Secondly, and only from reading the listing in the Florida AAA guidebook, we ate at Ciao Italia.  This is more expensive, but really good.  I had a delicious pork tenderloin with gorgonzola cheese and figs over roasted vegetables.  It's a very pretty place, although it's located in a strip mall near Sea World, just off International Drive south of the convention center.  It's a bit more upscale but it's not at all stuffy and the wait staff was efficient and very personable.  We were wearing jeans and collared shirts; I saw some people in nice shorts while others were more dressed up.  There were a couple of families with kids and they do have a children's menu.  They also offer a 10% AAA discount.

Two thumbs up for TooJays and Ciao Italia!


----------



## neonurse

Just got back from disney on wednesday.  Wanted to warn you about Golden Corral on 192 in kissimmee.  DIRTY, Smelly, and so so food.  Golden corral on 535 was excellent, clean and great food.  Worth the drive.  Also found out on our last day that it is a much shorter drive from kissimmee if you take I 4 there is a cut off at 535 and right at the set of lights you'll see Bahama breeze, go straight thru the light and take the first left and you will see the golden corral. Must try the shadow cake (choc and vanilla cake with sweet icing...OMG, I LOVE IT!!!)  Cici's is also on that street.  If you take a right at the light (just coming off of I 4 at 535) at 535 just down a bit (not sure how far) and its on your left.  Sizzler on 192 was a nice surprize for dinner and breakfast.  Clean and good food.  Their dinner you order a steak, burger etc and it comes with the salad bar with tones of stuff.  Not as great as GC but close.

We ordered a pizza from Giordanos and it was good but $39(pick up) for 2 large (thin crust- which was normal crust for us) is a bit pricey for me.  We live in Ontario where there is alot of great italian pizza for $10 for a large.  Not worth it to me.
HTH


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

neonurse, thanks for the report.  We enjoy the Golden Corral at home and eat there a couple of times a week at least.  If we lived nearer and did not have gas costs to take into account I would give up cooking altogether and eat there every single day because with our senior discount it would be cheaper.  We often eat at the GC you liked so much.  It is a prototype so it is a step above the regular GC and you cannot beat the price, especially if you grab one of the coupon books they have in the lobby.  We eat a late breakfast there before going into certain parks where we do not care for the food, or prices.  Since we stay on site and I dread getting out  on the interstates I just take Buena Vista down through the property and take a right at Crossroads and a left at the first light after the overpass to get to GC.  

Figment22, I ate at Ciao Italia once and still daydream about the place.  I would like  to try the deli  too but get lost easily.  Luckily I  got a Garmin at WM yesterday so maybe that will help.  

maciec, did you have the onion rings at the Ale House?  We love that place and go about once a trip.

Since this trip will be all OP we will be using many of the tips on this thread.  I do not mind wasting so much with Free, or nearly so, Food but will not waste our own dollars.  I cannot eat that darned much food anyhow.  

Two weeks to go until we return.  No snow, please????

Slightly Goofy


----------



## neonurse

Hope you have fabulous trip and weather.  When we were there Nov 8-21 it was sunny and 72-80 except one day was 65. Have a blast and spread some pixie dust.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

neonurse, the weather reports show it getting sort of cool, down in the low 60's when we are there.  Would not bother me but I hate having to carry around a jacket or coat earlier in the day.  No matter what it will be warmer than here so I refuse to complain, much.

Are you going to write a TR?  I posted the beginnings of mine today.  

I spread Pixie Dust and other things wherever I go.   

SG/Linda


----------



## neonurse

Anything is better than what we have today in Ontario.  Gray, freezing and snow.  Have a blast.

I am not a writter so I will leave the TR to the professional. But if anyone has questions for me ask away!!!


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

neonurse, one of the things I most enjoy at DW is trying new foods however since we already did the Free Food thing last trip (24 days of it) and this trip is a budget one and we will be  paying OP it will be CS all the way.  

Did you try any CS's that you liked and did they have anything unusual in the way of food that you could reccomend??

Slightly Goofy/Linda

who is going off her diet for ten whole days!!!!  108 pounds gone so far though.


----------



## neonurse

SlightlyGoofy,
The only CS we went to pecos bill cafe (MK) and they had a large chicken wrap.  They have a nice toppings bar with fried onions,  fried mushrooms, lettuce an tomatoes that you could fill up the wrap.  We have also had the veggie burgers in the park.  They are so so.  My husband and a couple of times split a double cheeseburger and bought and extra bun for 79 cents.  Really saved us a bit of money considering a single burger and fries are $7 and double is $8 I didn't eat the fries anyway.  We also ate at cosmic rays starlight cafe(MK) They have roasted chicken but I couldn't get to it. They have separate lines for different food ei burger, sandwiches and salads, then chicken.  So my kids and DH wanted burgers and they we saving a seat so I coudn't wait in another line (mile long) but I have heard they are good.  They also have the topping bar. Most of the time we packed lunches for the parks, had a mickey bar or popcorn in the afternoon. We usually went out for dinner to cici's, golden corral or sizzler.  The buffets are the right price and good for all the kids.  No wait and they can choose what they want.

How have you lost 108 lbs!!! Way to go.  I was at 46 before my trip and now after too many mickey bars and buffets I am up 7 lbs. We were gone for 2 weeks.  Now I am having trouble getting back on track.  It doesn't help that I have a cold.  we have alot of kids junk from halloween still around so that isn't helping either.  Any words of wisdom???? Feel free to PM me


----------



## Kate and Pete

subscribing - keep em coming!


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

neonurse, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but there really is only ONE way to lose weight (other than contracting a serious illness) and that is to eat less and move more.  I had WL sugery back in its infancy (25 years ago) and the only thing I lost was $7,000 and I gained a whole new personality which made it worthwhile.  

A few years back I decided that I wanted to live long enough to see how my grandkids turned out and as I have 4 that I do not get to see it was in my best interests to live long enough to see them again when they are old enough to search me out.  Guess that means I am trying to live to  tick my dil off.  Sad situation there.   

It has been a long road to get this far but I have learned much about myself on the way.  The first thing is that you have to want to do it for yourself.  Throw that candy out right away and that is a good first step.   This time of the year is rough on a diet and 7 pounds is not so bad for being on vacation so long and such.  I would just try to be like "The Gambler" and stay even until the first of the year and then do your thing.  I like the WW points system but I do the low carb thing cause I can eat something when I want as long as it has no carbs.  By eliminating the foods that I love and caused the weight gain to begin with I have greatly reduced my  temptations.  I am not a woman who can do anything part way so it is - all or nothing at all and if I do not eat any pizza or bread I can  handle it but I cannot be moderate.  It is not in my nature.  I write down each and every bite of food I eat and that slows me down a bunch and also gives me a frame of reference for where I need to make changes.  I did not gain all of this weight in a few months and it surely is not coming off that fast either.  The pounds that come off easily come back easier. 

Your mileage may vary.     BTW,  there is a WISH weight loss group on the DIS on the CB.  Maybe they might have some advice although I bet you know what is best for YOU.  We always do, we just do not want to listen all the time.   

SG/Linda


----------



## Lauralei

Joe's Crab Shack is fun, if you have kids there's a playground in the back, funky gift shop, good alcoholic drinks for adults, good food.  We always go there one time each trip.  Also my DS loves Jungle Jims in Crossroads shopping center.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Lauralei, I am fairly sure that Jungle Jim's has been closed down for quite some time.  

Slightly Goofy


----------



## wayneg

Yes you are correct, Jungle Jims closed down a long time ago.


----------



## angelkk

Lauralei said:


> Joe's Crab Shack is fun, if you have kids there's a playground in the back, funky gift shop, good alcoholic drinks for adults, good food.  We always go there one time each trip.  Also my DS loves Jungle Jims in Crossroads shopping center.



Hi, are you referring to this restaurant - is it far away if we stay at the Dolphin?
12124 S. Apopka Vineland Rd.
Orlando, FL 32836

I have a little DS4 and would love to visit if it is close to WDW


----------



## mickeyluv'r

I have not been to the Joe's in Orlando, but I live near one.  It is a lively place, and in that sense it's good for kids, but the one thing I don't like about it is much of the food is fried, or covered in a sauce.  Call me a NewEnglander, but I generally prefer my seafood broiled with light bread crumbs, or a very light batter. They have a few things that are broiled, but most things aren't lo-cal. The last time I ate there, the fish was quite fresh. If you don't mind battered popcorn shrimp-type seafood - you'll love it.


----------



## ducklite

mickeyluv'r said:


> I have not been to the Joe's in Orlando, but I live near one.  It is a lively place, and in that sense it's good for kids, but the one thing I don't like about it is much of the food is fried, or covered in a sauce.  Call me a NewEnglander, but I generally prefer my seafood broiled with light bread crumbs, or a very light batter. They have a few things that are broiled, but most things aren't lo-cal. The last time I ate there, the fish was quite fresh. If you don't mind battered popcorn shrimp-type seafood - you'll love it.




I agree about Joe's, it's pretty much all heavily breaded and fried.  We went once, I doubt we'll go back.  Bubba Gumps in City Walk is far better food in a fun atmosphere.


----------



## mrzrich

angelkk said:


> Hi, are you referring to this restaurant - is it far away if we stay at the Dolphin?
> 12124 S. Apopka Vineland Rd.
> Orlando, FL 32836
> 
> I have a little DS4 and would love to visit if it is close to WDW



No, you want the Kissimmee/Celebration location

10 Blake Blvd
Celebration, FL
34747


----------



## Mysteria

Someone was looking for this so I'm bringing it back to the first page.


----------



## CruisinEars

Great thread! Especially since we are staying offsite and want to eat at good places with reasonable prices. Since this thread was started in 2004, it would be great if we could have some more current reviews.

Also, we bought the Orlando Entertainment Book and I was wondering if anyone can recommend some places to eat that are in the book? 

I took the list from page 1 and alphabetized it and looked for a coupon for each one and only came up with about 4. We would kinda like to get our money's worth out of the book, but also, we like coupons.  

Definitely going to try Bubbas BBQ since that is in the book and gets great reviews here.  

Thanks all and happy eating.


----------



## mrzrich

I ate at Joe's Crab Shack tonight and we didn't see that much fried food on the menu 

I had the Crabmeat stuffed shrimp  (All crabmeat, not bready stuffing) and DH had the Steak and Shrimp.  We both enjoyed our entrees and the veggies and rice that accompanied. 

Others around us had buckets of crab legs, as well as what looked like a crab boil with corn, sausage, crab legs and potatoes.

Our waitress did say that the menu was new, and I've also heard that ownerships has changed (they were owned by Landry's before)

We loved it and plan to return.


----------



## jjjmranch

We went to Outback Steakhouse tonight and the food is consistently good.  It's on Formosa Gardens Boulevard and 192.   Crowd wasn't too bad. We originally had Concourse Steakhouse ADR, but then DH noticed they don't serve his favorite, filet! He won't eat any other cut of meat, regardless of how it's presented.


----------



## dioxide45

CruisinEars said:


> Also, we bought the Orlando Entertainment Book and I was wondering if anyone can recommend some places to eat that are in the book?



We just ate at Pannullo's in Winter Park on Sunday Night. The food was great and reasonably priced after applying the entertainment card discount (buy one get one up to $15, expect to spend more than $15 for each entre).

We don't have an Orlando book, but rather used our card from our local book and the server didn't even punch the card. So we could return again and use the discount.


----------



## dioxide45

ducklite said:


> I agree about Joe's, it's pretty much all heavily breaded and fried.  We went once, I doubt we'll go back.  Bubba Gumps in City Walk is far better food in a fun atmosphere.



We went to the Bubba Gump Shrimp Co at City Walk last May, and we were not overly impressed. We had been to the one in Charleston and loved it, I don't know what it was, just something about it was not appealing. Were not overly impressed with the food. Could have just been an off night. Probably won't return for some time though as there are so many other places to try.


----------



## dioxide45

Figment22 said:


> If I have to vote on the absolute WORST of the Golden Corrals in the Orlando area, it'd definitely be the one on International Drive @ Sand Lake Road. Dirty dishes, surly servers.  Never again!



I say that I have to agree with this. We ate at this GC in November and will not return to this location. Not only dirtly and not great food, but the price was higher than any other GC that we have been to.


----------



## dioxide45

mrzrich said:


> I just want to advise you to be wary of Pizza leaflets found under your door.  Some unscrupuluos people have been known to have Pizza leaflets made up with fantastic deals on them.
> 
> You call, they take your order and your credit card #, and you never get a pizza.
> 
> I known Flipper's is legit, but just be careful.



This is very important. In fact, may hotels actually block the phone numbers of these places so you can't call from the hotel. You can use a cell phone though. Rule of thumb is never give your credit card number out on the phone, say you will pay cash.
Quite often they will delivery a low quality pizza cooked in their home kitchen. Obviously the health department hasn't checked them out.
Never order from leavlets left under your door or on your car.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

hey, by chance has anyone ate at the McDonalds on Sand Lake Rd. It is suppose to be one of the largest McDonalds in the world and ranked #2 on the Travel channels most entertaining McDonalds.
I'm interested in taking the family the first day we're there for lunch, but am just wondering if it is worth driving to it from the hotel.
Any info on it would be appreciated!


----------



## wayneg

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> hey, by chance has anyone ate at the McDonalds on Sand Lake Rd. It is suppose to be one of the largest McDonalds in the world and ranked #2 on the Travel channels most entertaining McDonalds.
> I'm interested in taking the family the first day we're there for lunch, but am just wondering if it is worth driving to it from the hotel.
> Any info on it would be appreciated!



Ate there once about 10 years ago, everyone was being hassled by timeshare while sat eating, the McD staff said nothing to them so it looked standard practice, never been back since to see if it was a 1 off.


----------



## KayR

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> hey, by chance has anyone ate at the McDonalds on Sand Lake Rd. It is suppose to be one of the largest McDonalds in the world and ranked #2 on the Travel channels most entertaining McDonalds.
> I'm interested in taking the family the first day we're there for lunch, but am just wondering if it is worth driving to it from the hotel.
> Any info on it would be appreciated!



We went there a few years ago (perhaps 3) as we were in the area.  I wouldn't go back.  It felt dirty and not a nice place to eat at all.

If you are in that area, I would go to Sweet Tomatoes which isn't too far away.

-Kay


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

hmmm, sounds like it's not worth the hassle. Thought the Arcade part would be cool, but if it's dirty and you get bugged by timeshare people, that doesn't sound to entertaining to me...
Thanks for the info!


----------



## fisherm3

Our family will be staying at the Residence Inn Sea World in late May, early June.  Is there a good Golden Corral near by?   I've read there are several locations in Orlando, but not all of them are good. 

Also is there a Sweet Tomatoes near by?  Sounds good from what I've read here.

Any other dining suggestions for a family of 5 on a budget?

Thanks.


----------



## iloveokw

The Golden Corral is near Crossroads and Sweet Tomatoes (we love it) is up on International Drive - I think it is a block north of Wet and Wild intersection.


----------



## Figment22

Sweet Tomatoes is at the intersection of International Drive and Kirkman Rd. 

The Golden Corral on Vineland Ave. is fine but avoid the GC on International Drive at Sand Lake Road.  It's one of the worst GCs I've ever eaten in.  Never again.  (And I do like Golden Corral overall.)


----------



## dioxide45

Figment22 said:


> Sweet Tomatoes is at the intersection of International Drive and Kirkman Rd.
> 
> The Golden Corral on Vineland Ave. is fine but avoid the GC on International Drive at Sand Lake Road.  It's one of the worst GCs I've ever eaten in.  Never again.  (And I do like Golden Corral overall.)



I agree, go to the GC near the Marriott Village, not the one on Sand Lake Rd. It was the worst one we have been to also.


----------



## dioxide45

I will list most of the places we have eaten at offsite and rank them with up to 5 stars. If these are chains and we have them localy I am comparing them in some way to my local restaurants.

Hard Rock Cafe ****
Bubba Gump Shrimp **
Nascar Cafe (Now Nascar Grill?) ***
Margaritaville ****
Giordano's *****
Vallarta Mexican Grill ****
Bahama Breeze * (probably ordered wrong choice for us)
Golden Coral off 535 ****
Golden Coral at Sand Lake Road and I Drive * (Yuck)
Nicks Grill *** (Just don't get the prime rib special on Wednesday's, rub tastes like hot dogs, salads were great)
House of Blues ***** (Not really offsite)
Pannullos *****
TGI Friday's at Crossroads ***
TGI Friday's on 192 west of WDW ***
Arabian Nights *
Rain Forest Cafe at DTD **
Rain Forest Cafe at AK ****
Mimi's Cafe (Visited on 5/18/08).. Food ****, Our server 0 Stars.

If I remember some others, I will add them.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

We've ate at the Golden Corral on 192, it was pretty good, not as good as our one here at home, but good.
Also the past 2 times we've visited we've went to the Chili's on 192 as well, very good, it's right next door to Macaroni Grill. Two Thumbs way up!  
We've ate at the Denny's the one farthest west on 192 as well, very clean,nice people and good food!!
Can't say to much about the Olive Garden though, which is also on 192, but can't remember if it's the only one, but the one we ate at, well let's just say, it's not like home......


----------



## Jason71

dioxide45 said:


> I agree, go to the GC near the Marriott Village, not the one on Sand Lake Rd. It was the worst one we have been to also.



The Vineland one is actually easier to get to, as well, in terms of traffic.  Take a right out of Residence Inn, then a left onto International Drive at the 7-11, then a right onto Vineland (at the next 7-11, lol).  GC is at the end of the road, in with Bahama Breeze (which is a bit of a splurge, but worth a visit).


----------



## dioxide45

Jason71 said:


> The Vineland one is actually easier to get to, as well, in terms of traffic.  Take a right out of Residence Inn, then a left onto International Drive at the 7-11, then a right onto Vineland (at the next 7-11, lol).  GC is at the end of the road, in with Bahama Breeze (which is a bit of a splurge, but worth a visit).



Unless I am mistaken, are we not talking about the same Golden Coral?


----------



## jasperess

Since I will be going to Disney in a few months and this hasn't been posted in for a while, subscribing and... BUMP!


----------



## Atotty

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> hey, by chance has anyone ate at the McDonalds on Sand Lake Rd. It is suppose to be one of the largest McDonalds in the world and ranked #2 on the Travel channels most entertaining McDonalds.
> I'm interested in taking the family the first day we're there for lunch, but am just wondering if it is worth driving to it from the hotel.
> Any info on it would be appreciated!



I know the person asking this has prob already had his trip, but for others who've seen this McD's on the Travel Channel and Food Channel.......don't go. It is *not* like it appears on tv. It is just a large, regualr McD's.

We went in June and while we ate bfast 4 large rental trucks showed up and repossessed all the video games from upstairs and the few that were downstairs. It was quite an operation in the middle of bfast rush.


----------



## mrzrich

If any of you listen to the DIS podcast (The DIS Unplugged), Kevin often does reviews of off property restaurants and even gives ideas for cheap eats.

One of the places he highly reccomends is the Celebration Town Tavern.

Here's a reveiw from a listener who followed his advice and tried it:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2051638

If you don't listen to the show, you should.  If you don't have an Ipod thats ok...you can listen on your computer as you surf the DIS.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-podcast/


----------



## TheLuckiest

Dopey & Grumpy said:


> I don't like waffles.  My husband does so we tried them.  A good restaurant would not have had stale cereal no matter how often people order it.  There's shelf life on everything you buy and it shouldn't have happened.  I did ask the waitress to bring me another, which she did, and it was stale also.  Not all Waffle Houses are the same.  We have eaten in others and it was very good, even the Frosted Flakes.  This was a few years ago but when it comes to food, I tend not to try something a second time if my first time wasn't a good experience, especially in the Kissimmee area.  This is just my opinion and if other people have had positive experiences, then I'm glad for them.  Unfortunately, I did not.



ITA.  A restaurant should not have stale food.  I don't like Waffles either but DH does so I expect to order something else that is at least edible. It's not like you went to Olive Garden and expected decent waffles but at least you expect them to be fresh.


----------



## GetGlowing

I vote for Seasons 52. Best restaurant meal I think I've ever had. Last visit was a couple years ago, I'm hoping it hasn't changed. 

I also like Sweet Tomatoes. My friend who lives in the area turned us on to it.  And we like Bahama Breeze.


----------



## lovindonald

We Love  the Orlando Ale House.  My kids can't wait to go back to Disney just to go there.  The food is very good, and the prices are great!


----------



## quietgirll

this is a great thread, and VERY helpful!! Thanks to everyone, and keep the suggestions coming!!


----------



## Cyrano

Awesome thread


----------



## bentleygirl22

*Bump*


Charley's Steakhouse on OBT has one of the best steaks I have ever tasted.  It makes the Top 10 in steakhouses nationwide every year.  It's pricey though.


----------



## thepwa

My .$12...

Emeril's
Bahama Breeze
Ming Court
PF Changs
Cheesecake Factory
Giordanos


----------



## NeilD

Love Cafe D'Antonio Ristorante in Celebrations. 

Also Towne Tavern in Celebrations.

Haven't got a worst yet, which I guess is Good....


----------



## HayGan

Would love to here some more recent reviews


----------



## Poohbear123

Thinking of going to Black Angus on 535 should I go or not? Also Joe's Crab Shack sounds good.


----------



## josemed1999

I live in Georgia and went to Orlando last year, I am sorry if I offend anyone but I could not find any where I tried good Sweet tea! And why does the food taste so different from here in Georgia, I am refering to like Mcdonalds, Taco Bell, Etc...


----------



## Ellwood

We've been to Charley's Steak House as well.  My husband, who is a serious meat fiend, loves their steaks.   It is a little pricey for a whole family, though. 

Probably best for a couples' night out, if you happen to be traveling with a grandparent who can babysit for a night!


----------



## jasperess

I just got back from the World.  We stayed at the Radisson Resort Orlando-Celebration on the 192, so most of the places we went were near there.

At your guys' recommendation, we tried out the Orlando Ale House.  It was nicely priced and the food okay, but by no means great.  The wings were tasty, but we couldn't tell which were the "conch fritters" and which were the "crab mozzarella" on the appetizer sampler, meaning that we couldn't taste crab nor conch.

We went to Flipper's Pizza near Old Town and the pizza we had was really good.  They had a very nice selection of toppings and it tasted very fresh.  Great price too!

We also went to places like Waffle House, Panda Express, and Chili's, more for the knowledge that we would like them and we don't have some of them where we live now.  I've heard a lot of the places on 192 have variable quality, so we found these to be okay bets for what they were.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## dizluvah

thanks to recommendation from this thread - 3 members of my family tried Orlando Ale House last night for dinner and RAVED about it.  One ordered a shrimp dish and actually said there were too many shrimp to eat (like over 30)!!!  They were all first time visitors to this restaurant but have been to Orlando many times.  I was thrilled to be able to pass along a restaurant recommendation that was a hit with all three people.

Thanks diser's


----------



## Disbabe

Our favs are: Golden Corral, Outback Steakhouse & TGI Fridays


----------



## princesslibby

Is there a California Pizza Kitchen close?


----------



## loveswdw

According to their website, there are 3 CPKs in Orlando. Two look within driving distance to WDW. None super close though. Their addresses:

The Mall at Millenia
4200 Conroy Road
Orlando, FL 32839

Florida Mall
8001 South Orange Blossom Trail, # 1302
Orlando, FL 32809


----------



## princesslibby

loveswdw said:


> According to their website, there are 3 CPKs in Orlando. Two look within driving distance to WDW. None super close though. Their addresses:
> 
> The Mall at Millenia
> 4200 Conroy Road
> Orlando, FL 32839
> 
> Florida Mall
> 8001 South Orange Blossom Trail, # 1302
> Orlando, FL 32809



Thank you!


----------



## TnTWalter

Loved Logan's Last night. $13.99 for 2 on Mondays and Tuesdays plus all kids 12 and under $2.99 those days too!! It was super quick too. We each had a beer and spent $30.84 + tip.

Giordini's pizza...the food was great...service not so good. Would carry-out from here. Hubby and kids loved stuffed pizza. We also had the thin. OK.
Trish


----------



## wayneg

TnTWalter said:


> Loved Logan's Last night. $13.99 for 2 on Mondays and Tuesdays plus all kids 12 and under $2.99 those days too!! It was super quick too. We each had a beer and spent $30.84 + tip.



We went last week for 1st time, will be somewhere we go back to. I posted pics in my thread here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2182063&page=6 
Post #84, 1st pics are Beaches and Cream food.
If anyone wants to have a quick look thru the thread I posted pics of other places we ate at like Texas Roadhouse, Manny's chophouse & Mimis Cafe. 1st page http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2182063


----------



## TnTWalter

Olive Garden Carry-out...

In their to go menu, 'parties to go'. You can get pints of marinara, meat and alfredo sauce. You can also get a dozen breadsticks and salad dressing and soups....

We did meat and alfredo sauce, a dozen breadsticks. It was <$14. I boiled pasta and made salads....a half home and half out meal for cheap. We even have leftovers! I know you can buy a jar of sauce cheaper...but the alfredo is yumm-o and at home you'd have to also buy the meat to cook so that's a wash....plus we had a gift card. And there's something that feels fun about it. LOL.

It's by the Super Target.

Trish


----------



## crusoe2

Does anyone recall what the current prices are at Golden Corral?  We have 2 adults, one 17yo (may also count as an adult?) and one 6yo.  I'm also trying to find information on the 69 cent deal at Checkers - what it is, when it's available (if it's still available), and where to find a Checkers near WH.  TIA


----------



## wayneg

At Xmas we ate at Golden Corral, 4 adults + 4 sodas $48 total but we had $3 coupons so that knocked off $12(pre tax)


----------



## susieb16

We are staying at Pop in Aug. does anyone know if there is Sonic nearby.  My daughter loves their commercials and so I thought it would be fun to take her for a snack.


----------



## Iceman10

DC Chop House
Cubanos
NYPD Pizza
Christinis
Melting Pot
That Deli next to the Melting Pot!


----------



## thepwa

Too Jays Deli!

http://www.toojays.com/index.html


----------



## Iceman10

Too Jays That's it!!!

One more 

Cafe Tu Tu Tango!

And it's the Capital Grille not DC Chop House (My cousin is the brew Master there)


----------



## HayGan

Iceman10 said:


> Too Jays That's it!!!
> 
> One more
> 
> Cafe Tu Tu Tango!



Cafe Tu Tu Tango was fantastic!  Not only was the food oh so yummy but the entertainment and the staff were great.  My son was able to make a clay fish sculpture with one of the artists.

Here is a link for a 10% off coupon if anyone is interested!
http://www.orlandocoupons.com/directory_view.php?dir_id=170#coupon


----------



## GetGlowing

I love Logan's. Specifically I love Roadhouse Tea! Just one makes me really loopy. 

I see there's a new Sweet Tomatoes in LBV ... website says there are 4 in the Orlando area. 

Orlando
Altamonte Springs  474 W. State Rd. 436  407-869-5550
Lake Buena Vista  12561 S. Apopka-Vineland Rd  407-938-9461
Orlando 1 - I Drive / Kirkman  6877 South Kirkman Rd.  407-363-1616
Orlando 2 - East Colonial  4678 E. Colonial Dr.  407-896-8770


You can visit their website and sign up for coupons. http://www.souplantation.com/
I really wish we had them in East Tenn.


----------



## DaddyDon

bump....


----------



## aras4007

CiCi's pizza buffett is great and really cheap!  You can usually find coupons in the lobby of hotels for it too!

Landry's Steak and Seafood and Longhorn Steakhouse are both great!


----------



## MAYNARDS99

Norman's at the Ritz-Carlton is wonderful, great food, excellent wine list and professional service.  The dining room and table settings are beautiful.

Four star/four diamond.


----------



## MikeyA50

Been to a lot of restaurants and our favorite is Texas de Brazil.


----------



## Mysteria

susieb16 said:


> We are staying at Pop in Aug. does anyone know if there is Sonic nearby.  My daughter loves their commercials and so I thought it would be fun to take her for a snack.



There are none real close.  The Sonic website will show you where they are and give directions too.


----------



## dioxide45

aras4007 said:


> CiCi's pizza buffett is great and really cheap!  You can usually find coupons in the lobby of hotels for it too!



Four of our local CiCis closed and one of their large franchisees (55 locations) filed for chapter 11. I hope for many people that they stick around in Orlando. Though we don't eat there I know it is a good value for many people.


----------



## CR Resort Fan 4 Life

My family and I enjoy The Cheesecake Factory located at The Mall at Millenia.


----------



## madcoco

Just to let July visitors know Kid's(under 12) eat free all of July at the Miller's Ale Houses.


----------



## DaddyDon

Thank's ...me and my daughters and grandchildren will be there in July!!!!


----------



## SiClone

What's the address of the Ale House everyone is going to??


----------



## DaddyDon

Lake Buena Vista Ale House
12371 Winter Garden Vineland Rd
Orlando, FL 32836
(407) 239-1800 Phone
(407) 239-7070 Fax
See a Map

It's across from the shearton safari,and not to far from downtown disney,If you have any questions,send them a e-mail they will get right back too you!I have never had a company get back with me as quick as they do!

http://www.millersalehouse.com/locations.asp


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

You take Buena Vista down past DTD and it curves around and up the street with all the tall hotels.  When you reach the end you will see Crossroads Shopping Center.  There are two left turn lanes as you turn left at that light. Stay in the right  left hand turn lane and then make another left at the very next light.  You will see the Orlando Ale House (white  building with a rotunda on top) immediately behind the 7-11.

The salads are to die for and the onion rings totally sinful.  

Nice comfy booths, lots of TV sets.  Family friendly and a nice bar, best of both worlds.  Enjoy!

Slightly Goofy


----------



## Lady V

which ale house is closest to Universal?


----------



## h20jag

At Universal it's Kirkman Road (east side of). Directly across street from Universal Complex.
Next to the DoubleTree hotel.

Good ribs & they serve Bud Ice beer even!


----------



## SweetMimi

Must dos in Orlando for us are Perkins for breakfast and Pizzeria Uno. I will be adding Cheesecake Factory to the list - thanks for pointing out where it is located! 

Oh and Shula's was good in the Swan or Dolphin hotel.


----------



## Kellytn

Iceman10 said:


> DC Chop House
> Cubanos
> NYPD Pizza
> Christinis
> Melting Pot
> That Deli next to the Melting Pot!



Where is Cubanos? Cuban food is what I miss most moving from Miami to TN. So whenever we go to FL it is a must find.

TIA

Kelly


----------



## Jason71

New hidden gem...Devenney's.  A surprisingly authentic Irish pub on 27, right by the intersection with 192 (across 27 from the gift shop with the giant orange on its roof).  Great food, friendly staff, reasonable prices.  Their bangers and mash rivals Raglan Road, at half the price.

BTW, has anyone been to Colorado House of Beef, the "Mining Co." or Crabby Bills on west 192?  Find it hard to believe they could be that great, but so sick of the chains that I'm sorely tempted to give them a try.


----------



## Mouse511

Subbin - eating all off-site next trip and will use this as our suggestions list !!


----------



## Christine

Last week I ate at both D'Antonio's and the New Market Cafe both located in Celebration.  I loved them both.  Very quiet, relaxing and great food for both.


----------



## aclarke

Hi, just got back from Disney and ate twice at Macaroni Grill on 535 (not far from Downtown Disney).  Prices were reasonable and food was GREAT! Casual but elegant place.  Highly recommended


----------



## HsvScrapGirl

Flippers in Old Town has the best pizza!


----------



## Mouse511

Bump


----------



## tednvon

Hi, thanks for the heads up on Devenny's. I saw it when we there last winter. We kind of gave up on the Old Beef O"Brady's next to Vista Del Lago mobile homes on 192. We love good fish and chips, shepherd's pie and other British fare. They changed names and the food really nose dived as far as we could tell.
Also, how does Devanny's compare to the PUB on 27 just south of I-4. We recommend it a lot on this board as a great local place to eat.

For others, we love Town Tavern in Celebration (best onion rings in the world) and Beef O"Brady's on Highway 27 just a mile or so north of the I-4 exchange (great blackend fish sand and wraps).
The PUB is just a mile south of the I-4 exchange on 27

Great Mexican locally owned...Vallarta on Apopka-Vineland Rd about a mile north of Disney exit at far east end of Disney by Hotel Row and Downtown Disney. Turn Left on Apopka-Vineland and on your right in a mile or so is big Giordono's Pizza. Vallarta is next door...

Eat well...Ted


----------



## swandiverpatt

There is a new Irish pub/restaurant in Celebration (I think it's called "Taste of Ireland").  It is on the street directly across from the Celebration Town Tavern if you were going to the Celebration Hotel.  We have not eaten there, but if it holds the standards of the other restaurants in Celebration, I'm thinking it's probably pretty fabulous.

Seito in Celebration is also great for fresh sushi and Japanese food.

Columbia Restaurant has wonderful Cuban/Spanish-influenced foods (and a very tasty sangria!)


----------



## disneymore2

Not sure if this has been mentioned but Roy's is our favorite restaurant anywhere.  It is off Sandlake Road.  It is an upscale Hawaian infused restaurant.  Lots of reallt good seafood and don't miss the Pineapple upside down cake.

Usally they do a $35 price fixe menu, app, entree and dessert.


----------



## Skoolie

I live in Orlando and I treat my hometown the same way I treat cities that I vacation too. I try hard to reccommed places that are unique to Orlando. I don't want to go to a large chain restaurant when I visit San Antonio, I want to go to a small authentic tex mex place. Local chains are cool and I do like some of the larger chains but I think it's worth mentioning the restaurants that are native to orlando over the chains. I'll be putting together a list.


----------



## Mouse511

Bump - 4 more days and looking for a few more recommendations


----------



## floydfamily4

I've been reading through the many posts and getting excited for our trip.  There seem to be a lot in Celebration Station?  Is this on a main highway?  We are staying at Windsor Hills so can someone let me know if this is close by?  Thanks!


----------



## pinkxray

thanks everyone for the great ideas
We always eat at Steak and Shake and love it, but I am looking foward to trying Sweet Tomatoes and some of the others listed.
Thanks!


----------



## Mouse511

We highly recommend Texas De Brazil and Orlando Ale House.  Both were great and we will definitely visit again during our next trip


----------



## donaldduck352

Mouse511 said:


> We highly recommend Texas De Brazil and Orlando Ale House.  Both were great and we will definitely visit again during our next trip



*Those are the best restruants I have been off-site hands down!
Here are the links to them.If you sign up you can get discounts on your meals.*

http://www.texasdebrazil.com/


----------



## donaldduck352

*Wanted to add the worst.Wild Jacks on I-Drive.We ate there 3yrs ago and it was the worst tasting bbq ribs we ever tasted with a side of powderd mash potatoes.
I hope it changed but I wont go back to find out.*


----------



## T16GEM

CR Resort Fan 4 Life said:


> My family and I enjoy The Cheesecake Factory located at The Mall at Millenia.






Oh yes! We love it there too, I was annoyed though, the food was so good I didn't have any room left for some cheesecake!   I will be taking some home with me on this trip though! 

We also like Chilis and CiCi's as the kids really like it there too!  My DD loves plain pasta and she can eat as much as she likes here!


----------



## Mike

Bump 

This thread really needs to be re-stickyfied ...... new word ... just made it up ..... but it works


----------



## shmedly123

just found this thread thanks to the bump...I haven't looked through all the pages but i was hoping to see a count of votes for each best and worse like in the first few pages...oh well.

I am not sure if anyone mentioned it yet but we ate at the Denny's on 192 back in 07 for dinner and it was disgusting.  The items on the buffet like the mashed potatoes were starting to crust over.  

There was a small a framed pizza place over by the sherberth rd entrance to WDW that was pretty good...Pizza world maybe


----------



## Bethnde1

We're looking for some off site locations to eat during our end of Jan. 2010 trip, and happened to find online the Boston Lobster Fest. Now, I've searched from most recent all the way back, and all we saw was a review of it being "ok" back in 2006. We're hoping that someone might be able to provide us with a more up to date review of this place? Thank-you so much!


----------



## alleymaxx

When we visited in May 2009 we ate at the Black Angus Steak House located on S Apopka-Vineland Road.  The food & service were both very good and reasonalble.  Though we were staying on-site at Disney we ate at Black Angus twice during our week stay.


----------



## csmommy

alleymaxx said:


> When we visited in May 2009 we ate at the Black Angus Steak House located on S Apopka-Vineland Road.  The food & service were both very good and reasonalble.  Though we were staying on-site at Disney we ate at Black Angus twice during our week stay.




I must have issues b/c I cannot locate one of these at that address & it sounds yummy!

http://hosted.where2getit.com/black...ando,+fl&search.x=29&search.y=9&search=Search


----------



## wayneg

csmommy said:


> I must have issues b/c I cannot locate one of these at that address & it sounds yummy!
> 
> http://hosted.where2getit.com/black...ando,+fl&search.x=29&search.y=9&search=Search



They have their own site, 2 locations I believe.

http://blackangusorlando.com/

I have not been back since they added an auto grat for only 3 of us, about 2 years ago. A pet hate of mine, would have willingly given what they added but won't be told, I emailed them about it and they appologized, said it should not have been added for a family of only 3 but there are plenty other great places we go, maybe go back one day.


----------



## csmommy

wayneg said:


> They have their own site, 2 locations I believe.
> 
> http://blackangusorlando.com/
> 
> I have not been back since they added an auto grat for only 3 of us, about 2 years ago. A pet hate of mine, would have willingly given what they added but won't be told, I emailed them about it and they appologized, said it should not have been added for a family of only 3 but there are plenty other great places we go, maybe go back one day.



Thanks!


----------



## perdidobay

Bethnde1 said:


> We're looking for some off site locations to eat during our end of Jan. 2010 trip, and happened to find online the Boston Lobster Fest. Now, I've searched from most recent all the way back, and all we saw was a review of it being "ok" back in 2006. We're hoping that someone might be able to provide us with a more up to date review of this place? Thank-you so much!



I ate at the 192 location in October and it was very good. The decor is a little dated and shopworn but I was there for the food, not decor. Good service and the buffet food turned over fairly often. Not much choice in desserts but then I didn't have much room after all those crab legs (I like them better than lobster). Not on the buffet but available by asking the server were lobster bisque (very good!), baked potatoes and prime rib.

   If you go to the website and sign up for their email club, they will send you coupons, the last few were for the buffet for $26.


----------



## perdidobay

Jason71 said:


> New hidden gem...Devenney's.  A surprisingly authentic Irish pub on 27, right by the intersection with 192 (across 27 from the gift shop with the giant orange on its roof).  Great food, friendly staff, reasonable prices.  Their bangers and mash rivals Raglan Road, at half the price.



I agree, I've eaten there while visiting my DD who lives in Clermont. Great service, great food!


----------



## DVCgrace

Great food / wonderful surroundings in Celebration at:

*Angelina's in Water Tower Plaza*: http://www.angelinascelebration.com/

In Downtown Celebration:

*Celebration Town Tavern*: http://www.thecelebrationtowntavern.com/

*Shannon's*: http://www.shannonsofcelebration.com/index.html

*Cafe D'Antonio*: http://www.antoniosonline.com/CafeDAntonio.asp 

*Columbia Restaurant*: http://www.columbiarestaurant.com/celebration.asp

*Imperium Wine Room*: http://www.imperiumwineroom.com/

*Thai Thani*: http://www.thaithanicelebration.com/

*Kilwin's* for ice cream and candy

*Starbucks*

_*I DO NOT RECOMMEND*_

*MARKET STREET CAFE* - IT WAS TEMPORARILY CLOSED BY THE BOARD OF HEALTH in October 2009 for critical violations - although it has reopened, local residents do not go there because of the many problems both before and after the most recent board of health closing. 
You can check inspection reports of any restaurant here: https://www.myfloridalicense.com/insptermsofUse.asp?SID=


----------



## Cyrano

I have heard good things about Tijuana Flats so may add this to the ever long wish list


----------



## jdtopgun71

Our favorite offsite restaurant is the Orlando Ale House.  There are several in the Orlando area and while it is primarily a sports bar type restaurant it has some of the best food we have found in Orlando and we have been there quite a few times and it has never disappointed.  The prices are some the of best also.  My DW got a lobser dinner for 13.95 the last time we went back last January and we thought this could not be much, but to our surprise it was a whole steamed lobster with 2 sides and was much more than we expected.  Every meal we have had there we always comment that we aren't sure how they make any money with the portions they serve for the $$$.


----------



## softballmom3

Just subscribing to thread.....


----------



## DisneyCrazy2

pinkxray said:


> thanks everyone for the great ideas
> We always eat at Steak and Shake and love it, but I am looking foward to trying Sweet Tomatoes and some of the others listed.
> Thanks!



Where is Sweet Tomatoes?  I have heard of this restaurant but I have never tried it.  Is it any good??


----------



## wayneg

DisneyCrazy2 said:


> Where is Sweet Tomatoes?  I have heard of this restaurant but I have never tried it.  Is it any good??



One on Idrive just North of Wet N Wild and a new one at Lake Beuna Vista, I drive is older but nicer building, new one at LBV is like eating in a warehouse food still good just don't like the place.
Register with Club Veg every month they send coupons, Buy one dinner get one free & lunch for $5.99 etc.
http://www.souplantation.com/


----------



## disneyfreak7

Anyone know of any restaurants that deliver to a WDW resort, other than pizza?


----------



## disneyfreak7

bump


----------



## mickeyluv'r

The last few trips we've stayed all onsite, but I stand by my earlier post on Sweet Tomatoes.  The salad bar part was very good when we went, but at that price - protein was very limited.  I recall that meat was mostly limited to pepperoni on the flatbread, chili,and some chicken breast you could get if you paid extra. The soup was good.


----------



## Mike

bump


----------



## jdtopgun71

We love Orlando Ale House.  They have some of the best prices we have found anywhere and they do not hold back on the quantity of food.  They also have some of the best tasting food around.  We have not had a bad meal at any of their locations.  For beer affiecianados they have quite a selection and they also had good specials on mixed drinks as well.

One thing we haven't tried yet is their wings so if anyone has and can let us know please do.

Also if anyone has been to one recently and can post a review that would be great!


----------



## mrzrich

jdtopgun71 said:


> We love Orlando Ale House.  They have some of the best prices we have found anywhere and they do not hold back on the quantity of food.  They also have some of the best tasting food around.  We have not had a bad meal at any of their locations.  For beer affiecianados they have quite a selection and they also had good specials on mixed drinks as well.
> 
> One thing we haven't tried yet is their wings so if anyone has and can let us know please do.
> 
> Also if anyone has been to one recently and can post a review that would be great!



Wow great minds think alike!  I just logged on to tell about my great experience at the Orlando Ale House this past weekend!  What a great find!  We went to the location near DTD. From Hotel Plaza BLVD, make a left on 535 go less than a quarter mile. Restaurant is on the left side at the next intersection.

http://www.millersalehouse.com/


----------



## Art 1

DisneyCrazy2 said:


> Where is Sweet Tomatoes?  I have heard of this restaurant but I have never tried it.  Is it any good??



Not that good.


----------



## scdisneyguy

I have eaten at tons over the years from the normal chain places liike
Chili's
TGI Friday's
Outback
Ponderosa
IHOP
etc

but one of if not the best is Charley's Steakhouse.  It isn't cheap, but great service and even better food.


----------



## Cyrano

jdtopgun71 said:


> We love Orlando Ale House.  They have some of the best prices we have found anywhere and they do not hold back on the quantity of food.  They also have some of the best tasting food around.  We have not had a bad meal at any of their locations.  For beer affiecianados they have quite a selection and they also had good specials on mixed drinks as well.
> 
> One thing we haven't tried yet is their wings so if anyone has and can let us know please do.
> 
> Also if anyone has been to one recently and can post a review that would be great!





mrzrich said:


> Wow great minds think alike!  I just logged on to tell about my great experience at the Orlando Ale House this past weekend!  What a great find!  We went to the location near DTD. From Hotel Plaza BLVD, make a left on 535 go less than a quarter mile. Restaurant is on the left side at the next intersection.
> 
> http://www.millersalehouse.com/



Would you recommend this for families


----------



## wayneg

Cyrano said:


> Would you recommend this for families



There has always been children in when we have been, taken Matt in since he was little. We once had Nachos there, layered with Cheese and chicken, cost about $12. Waitress would not take order for entrees until we saw size of it. 3 of us ate until we could eat no more, these was before and after pics below(you can see size of plate/tray at side of Karens arm). Many of the entrees can easily be shared they are so big.
Menu is here but prices probably slightly increased, it was from May 2008. http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/ale-house-menu.htm
We are meeting some Cast Member friends there for a meal on Monday 5th April, will try remember to take more pics.


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> There has always been children in when we have been, taken Matt in since he was little. We once had Nachos there, layered with Cheese and chicken, cost about $12. Waitress would not take order for entrees until we saw size of it. 3 of us ate until we could eat no more, these was before and after pics below(you can see size of plate/tray at side of Karens arm). Many of the entrees can easily be shared they are so big.
> Menu is here but prices probably slightly increased, it was from May 2008. http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/ale-house-menu.htm
> We are meeting some Cast Member friends there for a meal on Monday 5th April, will try remember to take more pics.



Thank you Wayne. This is along the road from our hotel Hawthorn Suite so I definitely think we will try this out on the first night 

The troops will love the Nachos


----------



## mrzrich

Cyrano said:


> Would you recommend this for families



My boys are 6 and 10. there were other kids there too.  The kids menu choices were $3.99 and included a souvenir cup with a straw and a frozen novelty (choice of a push-up pop or an ice cream sandwich)

Choices, off the top of my head (so I may forget a few)

Pizza
Hot Dog
2 Mini Burgers
Fried Shrimp
Chicken Fingers
Spaghetti and Meatballs
Mac and Cheese
Grilled Cheese

I liked that they had so much to choose from!

Oh yeah and I noticed a little card on the table that said kids eat free on Tuesdays! ( I think it was Tuesday...maybe call ahead to check)


----------



## mithuri

Hi;

Thank-you for your suggestions.

Do most of these places accept reservations? For walk-ins, (say to Orlando Ale House), what would the average wait be?

Thanks, Al


----------



## mrzrich

mithuri said:


> Hi;
> 
> Thank-you for your suggestions.
> 
> Do most of these places accept reservations? For walk-ins, (say to Orlando Ale House), what would the average wait be?
> 
> Thanks, Al



THe Ale House is a pretty big place.  We didn't have to wait this past Saturday at around 6.


----------



## wolf29

Does anyone know of an off-site restaurant with Gator on the menu? My kids are pretty intrigued about trying it, though I'm not sure they'll follow through.


----------



## KayR

wolf29 said:


> Does anyone know of an off-site restaurant with Gator on the menu? My kids are pretty intrigued about trying it, though I'm not sure they'll follow through.



Don't know about a restaurant with Gator on the menu, but Gatorland has Gator Jerky for sale.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Most off site seafood restruants(not buffets)will have it on there menu.I just can't remember the one we ate at several years ago that I know have them.Its on 192 a few miles west of Disney.*


----------



## Mouse511

Bump


----------



## 05MM08MM

Anyone who posted on the first page of this thread want to take the time to go through and post an update so all info is in one place and we don't have to go through all the pages and people repeat something?


----------



## loveswdw

BUMP!
This old thread is filled with good stuff for the newbies! Anybody wanna add a new one or take one off the list?


----------



## CR Resort Fan 4 Life

I want to add the Bonefish Grill which we think is one of the best restaurants in Orlando and their prices are very fair. Here is a list of their locations we have been to in the Orlando area.

*7830 West Sand Lake Road, Orlando , FL 32819*

*3279 Daniels Road, Winter Garden, FL 34787*

*2699 W. Osceola Parkway, Kissimmee, FL 34741*

Another restaurant I want to include Sweet Tomatoes and more specifically I am talking about their location at the Crossroads Plaza on 535 in Lake Buena Vista. We have also been to their location on International Drive, however we like the Crossroads location a lot more.


----------



## mmmagique

Any locally owned restaurants we should know about?

I'm specifically looking for a romantic/comfortable restaurant that has good but not frou frou food. (I don't need truffle oil on anything, and I do not want to eat foam.) 

We're going to be in Orlando the beginning of September for dh's 50th birthday, (no kids!!) so I'd like to find a nice restaurant and a nice hotel. (I'm REALLY confused on both counts!)


----------



## HayGan

wolf29 said:


> Does anyone know of an off-site restaurant with Gator on the menu? My kids are pretty intrigued about trying it, though I'm not sure they'll follow through.



Couple months late in my reply but Cafe Tu Tu Tango on I-Drive has Gator Bites on their menu.  It is a tapas restaurant that is lots of fun for kids and adults.  They have great food and art everywhere from local artist that actually come and do their art there.  We love it!

Anyone ever tried Hula Dog?  We have it on our list for one of our US/IOA nights.


----------



## aras4007

We tried *Bahama Breeze* last week when we were in Orlando.  It was awesome!  The fish was great and the dessert was too!  We had a party of 6 and everyone loved it.  

We also went to *Orlando Ale House*.  I got their famous zingers which are boneless wings and I really liked them but some others in my family didn't love it.  Its definately more of a bar type food but still good.

*Joe's Crab Shack* was great too.  Went for lunch.  I'm not a big seafood eater but got the fish and chips and it was great.  Big portions!

Also got take out from *Giordano's*.  We got a regular pizza and the stuffed pizza.  Didn't really care for it at all.  Shoulda went to the pizza hut next to us.


----------



## saysay

Forgive me that i don't have time to go back thorugh this thread....

2 weeks ago we ate at Chevy's and DH said it was the best meal we had on vacation. It was really good!  Great service also.  I don't want to sound snobbish, but we don't generally like chains, totally exceeded our expectations.

Its down by the DTD gate with WDW.

Reasonably priced also!


----------



## two*little*birds

aras4007 said:


> Also got take out from *Giordano's*. Didn't really care for it at all.  Shoulda went to the pizza hut next to us.



Couldn't agree more, Giordano's was the worst pizza we ever had - not sure why so many people rave about it?


----------



## TotoToo

two*little*birds said:


> Couldn't agree more, Giordano's was the worst pizza we ever had - not sure why so many people rave about it?



I know it is a personal preference but we - and NBC and many other rating groups - place Giordano's  at the top of any "Best Pizza" list.  Most in my family love it - we literally eat one many times during our trips to any location where they have restaurants - but my Dad HATES it (too much cheese)! 

The vast majority that try it really like it. There are a few that don't. For them I say try Flippers or Uno (or Pizza Hut, Papa Johns, Cici's and others) less than 1/2 mile away. None come close to Giordano's IMO but your opinion may vary.


----------



## BonnieA

I don't care for Giordano's pizza either.  But I have to say that we only had the thin crust pizza, the deep dish may be better.
We did use a restaurant.com certificate there last trip.  My friend had the lasagna, I had some kind of pasta.  They were not that good.  We will not be going there again.


----------



## Zoebear

Anyone have experiences with peanut allergies at restaurants around Orlando ? We are mostly eating character meals at Disney, but as we are staying at Bonnet Creek, I wouldn't mind having a good, safe place scoped out before I go.

PS I did post this on the Disabilities forum but had little response. 

TKs !!


----------



## TotoToo

Zoebear said:


> Anyone have experiences with peanut allergies at restaurants around Orlando ? We are mostly eating character meals at Disney, but as we are staying at Bonnet Creek, I wouldn't mind having a good, safe place scoped out before I go.
> 
> PS I did post this on the Disabilities forum but had little response.
> 
> TKs !!



I know of a few places that serve peanuts & do post warnings but far less that announce they are peanut free.  As many now use peanut oil to avoid trans fats it is getting harder to find a completely peanut free place. Thankfully we don't have an allergy issue so we ignore it but I would guess you'd have to call ahead to most restaurants to get them to confirm or deny any possible peanut presence. 

Good luck & good health.


----------



## aras4007

two*little*birds said:


> Couldn't agree more, Giordano's was the worst pizza we ever had - not sure why so many people rave about it?



I'm glad we weren't the only ones!  I read so many great reviews and it looked amazing from the pics.  I think it was the crust that we didn't like the most.  The sauce was good though.


----------



## softballmom3

Giordano's pizza was the absolute best pizza we have ever ate!!!! Deep Dish Chicago style.  We ate at the one in Kissimmee.


----------



## Jillp600

We didn't like Giordano's pizza either, pricy!


----------



## Mouse511

softballmom3 said:


> Giordano's pizza was the absolute best pizza we have ever ate!!!! Deep Dish Chicago style.  We ate at the one in Kissimmee.



We couldn't agree more.....Giordano's is the best pizza we've ever had.  Awesome....love the deep dish.  A definite must for every trip to Florida


----------



## dioxide45

Jillp600 said:


> We didn't like Giordano's pizza either, pricy!



While their deep dish pizza can be expensive, you get what you pay for. The pizza is literally (as the name indicates) stuffed. You probably get three times the cheese of a regular thin crust pizza. Their thin pizzas are priced more like you would expect of a normal pizza joint.


----------



## Art 1

Ruth's Chris on Sand Lake Rd. is excellent. I'm craving a steak just thinking of it.


----------



## Keli

Just subscribing so I'll have this thread for future reference!


----------



## kapica3

Figment22 said:


> If you like barbecue, I highly recommend BubbaLou's Bodacious Barbecue.  It's on Conroy about a mile down Kirkman from USF.
> It is by far my favorite rib joint and the prices are very reasonable.



We found BubbaLou's Bodacious Barbecue by chance while picking up park tickets at the UPS store in an adjacent shopping area.

I just had to ask the UPS Store workers where that unbelievably delicious smell was coming from..... and ever since we only leave WDW for one thing and one thing only.... BubbaLou's Ribs.  We go at least twice each trip.


----------



## ClanHarrison

BubbaLou's is a MUST HAVE when we're in Orlando.  Great rib joint!  A couple of people in our group got the fried catfish dinner and said it was excellent also.

During our April visit, I scored the last hot pink BubbaLou's tee-shirt they had in stock & got one of their cute aprons.  I love them.


----------



## Shellzbellz

Hi I've been a long time lurker but this is my first post as it relates to my favourite subject - food! As we're not from the US we don't have most of the chain restaurants you have there and I'm not really sure whether some of these are chains or not but here goes.

Love, love, love Sweet Tomatoes! I would go every day but DH hates buffets so I can only get him there once each trip.

Mannys Chop House is one of our favourite places for dinner. It's a bit out of the way but well worth the drive.

We like the Outback. We've always had a nice meal there and good value too.

Golden Coral is great for breakfast. Only been to the one on 192.

We always go to Denny's our first morning. Then we feel like we're really in the US.


----------



## IluvKingLouis

We hit the Publix on East Orange Lake. Spotted a casual Japanese restaurant in the same strip mall. It was sooo good. We got several bento boxes to go. We were staying at ASMu and while taking the Sherberth exit back to the resort, our food was still nice and hot. 

I had a salmon teriyaki which came with veggies, rice, two potstickers, California roll and a nice salad. ...$8.95. 

We returned two days later and the lady remembered our order. 

The atmosphere is quite casual. The only reason why we had it to go was that tornadoes were being spotted in the area  and I wanted to get us back to the hotel room.


----------



## dtum

Sweet Tomatoes!  Ate at the new one twice this past trip.  Plus it's right next to Super Target (on 192) so we ate, then shopped for groceries to take back to our rental house.  Sign up for their e-mails and get discount coupons before you go.


----------



## mlnbabies

We are staying at Windsor Hills and I need some restaurant ideas. I will cook breakfast but not dinner. We will need several places for dinner.


----------



## candy1

wolf29 said:


> Does anyone know of an off-site restaurant with Gator on the menu? My kids are pretty intrigued about trying it, though I'm not sure they'll follow through.





I have not tried it but read great reviews about "The Cat Fish Place" at st cloud, most of the reviews were on here and trip adviser, it does Gator amongst many more different dishes.


----------



## famousmockingbird

If you are looking for delivery, we LOVE Flippers Pizza. So good! We like to have at least one night of down-time at the hotel/condo, so ordering from Flippers is a tradition for us!


----------



## two*little*birds

Bump


----------



## dolphinslady

The absolute best pizza I have had is at Sal's in Portifino Bay Hotel.  Don't know if you can go there without having Universal tickets or staying at the hotel but I am 38 and we ate there, ummm, over 4 times when we stayed.  Awesome.  Otherwise, Bahama Breeze, Kobe, Houlihans and Uno are favorites.  Just depends on what ya wanna spend.  McDs good too on Sand Lake, kids eat free.


----------



## joestein

I would like to recommend the Elephant Bar restaurant.  It is in the parking lot of the Mall at Millenia (sp?) which is near universal.

It is a huge menu, but everything we had there was good.    It is the only restaurant over our 2 week vacation that went to twice.

We also tried Tchoup Tchoup at the Loews Polynesian Resort.  We had lunch there, as dinner is quite expensive.  My kids loved the sushi filled with chicken fingers and fries.

We also tried Padrino's Cuban based upon some of the reviews I read here.  While the food was cooked very well, everything was lacking in flavor.  It was bland and underseasoned.  Too bad as the creole shrimp were perfectly cooked.

Joe


----------



## maciec

LOL!  I cannot believe this thread that I started 7 years ago is still popping up!  Funny thing is, I need to go through it again because we are going to be venturing off site this trip and I need some dining suggestions!!


----------



## Day-Day

We enjoyed Black Angus Steakhouse.  Decent quality; comparible supper at WDW restaurants would cost $10 to $15 more per person...


----------



## craftymama71

Cracker Barrel, hands down. Being from Australia, we have nothing like it here. The food was amazing and I love love love the gift shop they have. 

Olive Garden is good too. We tried it back in 2008 in Pennsylvania and loved it. It wasn't as great this time around, but it may have just been a bad night. It was still great value for money.

My friend from Florida recommended a place called Sweet Tomato. Apparently it is really good. We never made it as we ran out of time, but it could be worth trying.


----------



## TotoToo

Art 1 said:


> Ruth's Chris on Sand Lake Rd. is excellent. I'm craving a steak just thinking of it.



For much less you can get a much better steak, IMO, at one of the Charley's Steak House locations (we like the one on 192) or at Del Frisco's one location.  Both are priced well under Ruth Chris - which I though was good but not great enough for the price - while Charley's & Del Frisco's felt like bargains for the money - some of THE best steak I've ever had.  

Try then, you'll like them.  And for what you pay at RC you can almost get one meal at each so two nights of great steak!


----------



## rrcortes

Bumping...leave exactly one month from today!!  Other than chain restaurants, any "family-owned", family friendly places to be recommended?


----------



## mikkiwikki

GOLDEN CORRAL I DRIVE
http://www.goldencorral.com/
We went here back in 2007 because someone ranted about how cheap it was 
All I can say is ..the $$ is awesome...and the food *actually* was very VERY good! 

BUT

The tables were very very crowded and MESSY not enough wait staff to keep it clean..The buffet area was very clean tho...go figure.
Not sure if we could go back here again due to the reallycrowded dining area..i mean literally you were rubbing elbows with the next table.

But strangely the food was really good - downhome country food...very fresh ...but I was sOoOo turned off by eating area...food under tables..tables not clean etc. on the fence purely because maybe they were having a bad cleaning day...


----------



## msr709

Just posting to subscribe, getting ideas since we are staying at Windsor Hills. Anyone know of any good spanish restaurants or even fast food spanish! Cuban sandwiches are my favorite lunch!


----------



## Dax

joestein said:


> I would like to recommend the Elephant Bar restaurant.  It is in the parking lot of the Mall at Millenia (sp?) which is near universal.
> 
> It is a huge menu, but everything we had there was good.    It is the only restaurant over our 2 week vacation that went to twice.
> 
> We also tried Tchoup Tchoup at the Loews Polynesian Resort.  We had lunch there, as dinner is quite expensive.  My kids loved the sushi filled with chicken fingers and fries.
> 
> We also tried Padrino's Cuban based upon some of the reviews I read here.  While the food was cooked very well, everything was lacking in flavor.  It was bland and underseasoned.  Too bad as the creole shrimp were perfectly cooked.
> 
> Joe



I must second this recommendation. Went to this place a few months ago, awesome food, and nice atmosphere!


----------



## minandmick

4 words...


Giordano's Chicago-Style Pizza


----------



## StuartJax

My wife and I love Pei Wei's.  We have left before the end of Wishes to get there before they close.


----------



## donaldduck352

*If this has been said,I'll say it again.Forget OutBack steakhouse,Lone Star steakhouse blows them out of the water!!!!!!

I got the 12oz NewYork Strip med rare and it took a butter knife to cut it!!!

If you love steak this is the place,I promise this place will leave you wanting to come back everytime.*


----------



## dioxide45

donaldduck352 said:


> *If this has been said,I'll say it again.Forget OutBack steakhouse,Lone Star steakhouse blows them out of the water!!!!!!
> 
> I got the 12oz NewYork Strip med rare and it took a butter knife to cut it!!!
> 
> If you love steak this is the place,I promise this place will leave you wanting to come back everytime.*



I guess this is a different strokes for different folks. I wouldn't set foot in to a Lone Star Steakhouse, but will go back to Outback again and again. I also wouldn't waste my money on a NY Strip. I prefer the well marbled flavor of a ribeye over NY strip any day. Another reason why a Tbone or porterhouse is out of the question.


----------



## msr709

donaldduck352 said:


> *If this has been said,I'll say it again.Forget OutBack steakhouse,Lone Star steakhouse blows them out of the water!!!!!!
> 
> I got the 12oz NewYork Strip med rare and it took a butter knife to cut it!!!
> 
> If you love steak this is the place,I promise this place will leave you wanting to come back everytime.*



I'm with you Donald, I LOVE Lone Star we have one locally and its the best steak I've ever had, I had the ribeye, my sister had the sirloin, the were both divine and the service was great! We also have an Outback locally and its very good but I have to say that Lone Star is far better (at least here in NE PA).


----------



## Bonniec

I could use some suggestions for New Years Eve. We will be celebrating my twins turning 18. 

I'd prefer off site of Disney since we will be there for a week in January. I'd like something decent but nto TOO fancy because I have a 5 year old who could get whiney. I'd LOVE to try Shula's but I don't think it would work well with him.

I'm considering PF Changs because the kids have never been to one. But Im open to suggestions.

DH and I had a steak once somewhere on I-Drive. I think it was near that wonders museum place (upside down building). But Im not positive. It was a ncie steak house that had aged beef and this was like 10 years ago. Any idea what that was?

Or any other suggestions for something special?


----------



## chobie

So glad to find this thread!  We are Fla residents who go often, staying at on-site or offsite - where ever we can get a good deal and are horrified by the rise in prices/drop in quality of Disney restaurants over the last few years.  

Anyway, our favorite offsite places are the MING COURT http://www.ming-court.com/ , and Giordano's.  Next week we will be trying Falafel with a restaurant.com certificate http://www.falafelmarket.com/mobile/index.htm.


----------



## disney4us2002

Pizza recommendations other than Giordano's?  We really dislike Chicago-style deep dish and prefer the NY thin style pizza.


----------



## Brian Noble

You won't find NY style pizza, exactly, but Flippers is usually the go-to location for "regular' (i.e. not Chicago-style) pizza.


----------



## Art 1

Bonniec said:


> I could use some suggestions for New Years Eve. We will be celebrating my twins turning 18.
> 
> I'd prefer off site of Disney since we will be there for a week in January. I'd like something decent but nto TOO fancy because I have a 5 year old who could get whiney. I'd LOVE to try Shula's but I don't think it would work well with him.
> 
> I'm considering PF Changs because the kids have never been to one. But Im open to suggestions.
> 
> DH and I had a steak once somewhere on I-Drive. I think it was near that wonders museum place (upside down building). But Im not positive. It was a ncie steak house that had aged beef and this was like 10 years ago. Any idea what that was?
> 
> Or any other suggestions for something special?



Ruths' Chris on Sand Lake Rd. Just west of I-4 on the right.


----------



## deej696

Bonniec said:


> I could use some suggestions for New Years Eve. We will be celebrating my twins turning 18.
> 
> I'd prefer off site of Disney since we will be there for a week in January. I'd like something decent but nto TOO fancy because I have a 5 year old who could get whiney. I'd LOVE to try Shula's but I don't think it would work well with him.
> 
> I'm considering PF Changs because the kids have never been to one. But Im open to suggestions.
> 
> DH and I had a steak once somewhere on I-Drive. I think it was near that wonders museum place (upside down building). But Im not positive. It was a ncie steak house that had aged beef and this was like 10 years ago. Any idea what that was?
> 
> Or any other suggestions for something special?



Given this description I'm going to say its Charley's. Great steaks, but I wouldn't go to this location again. Their original near the Florida Mall is far better. Or do like the above said and hit Ruths Chris. There is a Morton's and Capital Grille near there also.


----------



## WIDisneyFan

disney4us2002 said:


> Pizza recommendations other than Giordano's?  We really dislike Chicago-style deep dish and prefer the NY thin style pizza.



For this I would suggest NYPD Pizza http://www.nypdpizzeria.com/locations_fl.html


----------



## teacherme




----------



## susan13

A lot of chain restauranta have been mentioned. I was wondering if there are any good local places to consider or is it a chain restaurant area and that is it?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Skoolie said:


> I live in Orlando and I treat my hometown the same way I treat cities that I vacation too. I try hard to reccommed places that are unique to Orlando. I don't want to go to a large chain restaurant when I visit San Antonio, I want to go to a small authentic tex mex place. Local chains are cool and I do like some of the larger chains but I think it's worth mentioning the restaurants that are native to orlando over the chains. I'll be putting together a list.



Has anyone seen this list or one like it?
Thanks!
Love this thread.  We'll be staying off-site for the first time in about 30 years (maybe more) - Disney prices forced our move....  Anyway - looking forward to trying some of the recommendations on this board.


----------



## mrzrich

My favorite non chain is the Celebration Town Tavern.

http://www.thecelebrationtowntavern.com/


----------



## Tinkerkell123

DH and I went to Le Coq au Vin on our honeymoon many years ago and LOVED it!  Since we will be in the World without kids in a couple of weeks, we will be going again.  Excellent food and I think they've been around forever...  Really looking forward to eating there again! 

http://www.lecoqauvinrestaurant.com/


----------



## Belle599

StuartJax said:


> My wife and I love Pei Wei's.  We have left before the end of Wishes to get there before they close.



Agree 100% with Pei Wei!  Incredible value, and I am always bringing a takeout box home since the portions are large.  Really the portions are large enough for 2 meals!  And so YUMMY!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

There's another thread (started yesterday) on this subject:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43656520#post43656520
Just thought I'd post it here for those interested.
Bon Appetit!


----------



## 1supamom

subscribing, need some good offsite restaurant recommendations.  prefer non-chain.


----------



## LauraR

Just got back from Orlando two days ago, and the two dining stand-outs for our trip were Nagoya Sushi and Market Street Cafe. We went to Nagoya Sushi with a $25 gift certificate from Restaurant.com, but would definitely go back without one. The atmosphere was very relaxing, the service very friendly and the food was fantastic. We have some really good Japanese restaurants at home, and thought Nagoya rated up there. Our teenage boys really enjoyed the food also, and wanted to go back. It's located at 7600 Dr. Phillips Blvd. The Market Street Cafe is across from the lake in downtown Celebration and has really good food and an artsy diner feel. We went for breakfast and I had a breakfast burrito, my husband got a spinach, mushroom, feta omelet and one son got grilled chocolate chip-banana pancakes (huge). Everything was very fresh and flavorful. The lunch and dinner menu looked really good, too. Wish we'd had a chance to go back. Very good service as well.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the update, Laura!
Both places sound wonderful.


----------



## k_reile

subbing so I can go back to this thread. Hubby wants to eat off property for parts of our November trip!


----------



## Sfmarine

This has probably been asked before but how is Boston Lobster Feast?  I've been meaning to go to this a few times but I usually didn't have a car or the time.  I'm renting a car so I will have plenty of freedom for off-site dining.  The reviews seem to be split.  Just looking for some feedback..thanks everyone.


----------



## Art 1

Sfmarine said:


> This has probably been asked before but how is Boston Lobster Feast?  I've been meaning to go to this a few times but I usually didn't have a car or the time.  I'm renting a car so I will have plenty of freedom for off-site dining.  The reviews seem to be split.  Just looking for some feedback..thanks everyone.



Don't waste your time.


----------



## Sfmarine

Lol that bad huh? Hmm maybe I will stick with Narcosse's then.


----------



## warriorboy648

This is agreat thread. Thanks for posting it... I don't think I have enough meals for all the great places to eat!!!


----------



## msr709

No one has posted about other Spanish restaurants besides Cubanos? I can't believe that in all of Orlando no Spanish restaurants other than Cubanos or Bongos at DTD? Someone had to have eaten at some other restaurants?? Looking for family style Spanish (not Mexican) either Cuban or others  (Puerto Rican, Argentinian, Colombian) style restaurant? Pastelillos, Empanadas, Cuban sandwiches, anything like that? Anyone??


----------



## Jason71

msr709 said:


> No one has posted about other Spanish restaurants besides Cubanos? I can't believe that in all of Orlando no Spanish restaurants other than Cubanos or Bongos at DTD? Someone had to have eaten at some other restaurants?? Looking for family style Spanish (not Mexican) either Cuban or others  (Puerto Rican, Argentinian, Colombian) style restaurant? Pastelillos, Empanadas, Cuban sandwiches, anything like that? Anyone??



The Columbia (in Celebration).  Spanish dishes, great atmosphere.


----------



## RabFlmom

PrincessTanyuhKaypoo said:


> We are always in Orlando and I just wanted to add a couple that hadn't been listed:
> 
> My absolute favorite place to eat in Orlando is Kobe Japanese Steak House- while we usually go to the one on Kirkman we have eaten at the one by DTD and it was just as good! We don't like to be sat with other people but it's never been a problem here! This one is a drive but we had a great meal at Smoky Bones BBQ on Colonial I believe. It's a BBQ and Sports Bar- think Wilderness Lodge meets ESPN Club! Also we stayed at the Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress recently and had vouchers for the breakfast buffet in the food court- it was a little weird at first but once we figured out there system it was great! The french toast was excellent as was everything else we ate. I'm not sure about the value though, the vouchers didn't have a price or anything but for us it was great! As far as Tony Roma's goes- there is one over by the International Airport and we have eaten there quite a few times and always had a fantastic meal, but the one on I- Drive has been less than stellar.
> 
> Tanya



as sort of a local....Kobes is my favorite, too ....only we go to the one on 192 across from Celebration because our friends have eaten at the others and said this one is far better.   Our first time we couldn't believe the amount of food you get there.  We enjoy meeting the other groups you sit with especially if they have never eaten there.  They have an early bird seating, too, so that makes it more affordable than Teppon Edo at Epcot which used to be my favorite.....Kobes is so much better.....


----------



## carolineone

Great thread , all this talk is making me so hungry !!!


----------



## JeRmS

Restaurant Row ... all the best ... in one location

http://www.tripadvisor.com/GoListDetail-i10550-Restaurant_Row_in_Orlando.html

Roy's - Hawaiian Fusion
Ruth's Chris - Great Steakhouse
Bonefish -three words ... BANG BANG SHRIMP!!!
Seasons 52 - Seasonal menus, decent food but smaller portions
Mortons Steakhouse - HIGH end Steakhouse $$$$$
Christini's Ristorante - HIGH end Italian $$$$/Dress attire
The Melting Pot - A Fondue Style restaurant, GREAT desert!!
Oceans Prime - Seafood/Steak

everyone of them ... A++ ... Top notch food!!

just make sure to check out websites, because some are expensive and some require certain Dress attire.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

jerms said:


> restaurant row ... All the best ... In one location
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/golistdetail-i10550-restaurant_row_in_orlando.html
> 
> roy's - hawaiian fusion
> ruth's chris - great steakhouse
> bonefish -three words ... Bang bang shrimp!!!
> Seasons 52 - seasonal menus, decent food but smaller portions
> mortons steakhouse - high end steakhouse $$$$$
> christini's ristorante - high end italian $$$$/dress attire
> the melting pot - a fondue style restaurant, great desert!!
> Oceans prime - seafood/steak
> 
> everyone of them ... A++ ... Top notch food!!
> 
> Just make sure to check out websites, because some are expensive and some require certain dress attire.




*omg!!!*


----------



## Mickeyrella

Oops! I already posted this!


----------



## dtum

Just heard about this on the Today show this a.m.  http://www.yellowpages.com/products

It will show you restaurants and everything else in the area.  DH and I tested it with gas station prices today and it was spot on--that's important for us because our truck is diesel.  Great app


_Posted from  Disboards.com App  for Android_


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Just heard thet TdB is offering  $39.99/3-Course meal for the month of June.  Includes salad area, meat (beef, lanb, pork, chix & sausage) with guest's choice of dessert.
Offer valid Mon, Tues, Wed thru June 27.
For tables of up to 8 guests.
Reservations recommended.


----------



## ShortStuff

minandmick said:


> 4 words...
> 
> 
> Giordano's Chicago-Style Pizza



Agreed!!  And if you are willing to dine in, restaurant.com has certificates that can save you a bundle.  They also have thin crust pizza that my grandsons liked.  Their appetizers are the bomb!


----------



## Danibelle

JeRmS said:


> Restaurant Row ... all the best ... in one location
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/GoListDetail-i10550-Restaurant_Row_in_Orlando.html
> 
> Roy's - Hawaiian Fusion
> Ruth's Chris - Great Steakhouse
> Bonefish -three words ... BANG BANG SHRIMP!!!
> Seasons 52 - Seasonal menus, decent food but smaller portions
> Mortons Steakhouse - HIGH end Steakhouse $$$$$
> Christini's Ristorante - HIGH end Italian $$$$/Dress attire
> The Melting Pot - A Fondue Style restaurant, GREAT desert!!
> Oceans Prime - Seafood/Steak
> 
> everyone of them ... A++ ... Top notch food!!
> 
> just make sure to check out websites, because some are expensive and some require certain Dress attire.



These well received restaurants (with the exception of Christini's and Seasons) are all chain restaurants.  It's too bad there aren't more good locally owned places.


----------



## SgtClaymore

Doodlebug939 said:


> Linda, I am interested in the Orlando Ale House location because it sounds awesome as well as the Golden Corral Buffet.  I would like know more about the Ale house if possible like what is on the menue and did you do lunch or dinner?
> 
> For the Golden Corral Breafast Buffet-Where is it in respect to Disney and where did you get a coupon?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!!!!



Ale House has a fantastic 35 fried shrimp dinner for $10 I've found it to be one of the best deals around Orlando so check it out if you get a chance.


----------



## darrius1st

I was on Restaurant.com and saw these 5 restaurants I would like to try on my vacation. I want to to if anyone ate at any of these restaurants and how would you rate them.

*Chef Eddie's*
*Beef O Brady's*
*O Charley's*
*Crab House Fresh Seafood & Caribbean Grill*
*Hot n Juicy Crawfish*


----------



## ajpa

Cafe Tu Tu Tango fans - what do you like about it? (I haven't been and I'm curious if it will suit our family )


----------



## BGK

Danibelle said:


> These well received restaurants (with the exception of Christini's and Seasons) are all chain restaurants.  It's too bad there aren't more good locally owned places.



Seasons 52 is a Darden chain.  I still like it quite a bit, though.  I've been to the Sand Lake one once, more often to the Naples one near me.

For independents/one-offs within that same strip:
- Cedars for excellent Lebanese
- Dragonfly Sushi/robata
- Chatham's Place for old-school continental

There's as many one-offs as chains in that strip.  Search for Scott Joseph's reviews, as he's pretty reliable and level-headed.

Restaurant Row is Dr. Phillips, which is high rent.  The kind of capital to build a place capable of attracting that crowd and staying afloat is increasingly out of reach for independent operators.


----------



## Jason71

ajpa said:


> Cafe Tu Tu Tango fans - what do you like about it? (I haven't been and I'm curious if it will suit our family )



The food is very good while at the same time being unique--there are many things on the menu you just aren't going to find elsewhere.  The menu is on the website to give you an idea, but they I imagine everyone could find something to try.  In addition, the "artsy" vibe (I hate that word but can't think of a better one) really makes the place relaxing--it's more laid back than most places along I-Drive.


----------



## Jason71

darrius1st said:


> I was on Restaurant.com and saw these 5 restaurants I would like to try on my vacation. I want to to if anyone ate at any of these restaurants and how would you rate them.
> 
> *Chef Eddie's*
> *Beef O Brady's*
> *O Charley's*
> *Crab House Fresh Seafood & Caribbean Grill*
> *Hot n Juicy Crawfish*



I've been here a decade, and I've never even heard of Chef Eddies or Hot n Juicy Crawfish, for what it's worth.  Google says the latter is new, while the former is nowhere near the tourist district.

Beef O'Bradys is a pretty standard sports bar, part of a chain.  Tries to be a bit more family-friendly than, say, the Alehouse, but it's basically Hooters without the Hooters girls.  I usually wander in once or twice a year, never been overly impressed, but never been outright disappointed either.

O Charely's is a midwestern chain, I believe.  Never been but people seem to compare it to TGI Fridays/Bennigans quite a bit.


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

hey guys, hoping you can help with a restaurant name.  in 2003 or 2004 we ate at an italian place right across(maybe down a bit) from old town.  we really enjoyed it but for the life of us cannot remember the name of it.  since that trip we've stayed on site so no chance to go back and check.  

any thoughts on what it might be called or if its even open any longer?  thanks!


----------



## BonnieA

Could it be Pacino's?


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

BonnieA said:


> Could it be Pacino's?



anythings possible!  lol  sadly aside from the food being good thats all we remember about it.  but ill certainly google that one!


----------



## Tinky624

Subscribing!


----------



## Bonniec

> If this has been said,I'll say it again.Forget OutBack steakhouse,Lone Star steakhouse blows them out of the water!!!!!!



For chain steak houses, I've always loved Outback. But since moving here, I will agree. The Outback on 192 was not good at all. That's the first time I've had bad food at an Outback. The Lone Star on 192 was wonderful.

I think I'm going to take DH out to Shula's soon and give it a try. I've never had a fancy steak before.


----------



## bethifoody

Not sure if it's been mentioned on here, but Linda's La Cantina, on Hwy 50/Colonial Drive used to be an excellent, locally owned steakhouse. Haven't been there in years, but they used to be the best! 

Dh & I ate at a little restaurant in Winter Park, just up the street from the Morse Museum (Tiffany glass museum - beautiful!)... the food was excellent, the atmosphere was wonderful. Just wish I knew the name of the place! lol


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

bethifoody said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned on here, but Linda's La Cantina, on Hwy 50/Colonial Drive used to be an excellent, locally owned steakhouse. Haven't been there in years, but they used to be the best!
> 
> Dh & I ate at a little restaurant in Winter Park, just up the street from the Morse Museum (Tiffany glass museum - beautiful!)... the food was excellent, the atmosphere was wonderful. Just wish I knew the name of the place! lol



Hope others will chime in on these 2 - especially if anyone has been to Linda's La Cantina, & the name of the place in Winter Park....

Thanks for mentioning these places, Beth.


----------



## Candleshoe

darrius1st said:


> I was on Restaurant.com and saw these 5 restaurants I would like to try on my vacation. I want to to if anyone ate at any of these restaurants and how would you rate them.
> 
> *Chef Eddie's*
> *Beef O Brady's*
> *O Charley's*
> *Crab House Fresh Seafood & Caribbean Grill*
> *Hot n Juicy Crawfish*



I'd be interested in the feedback on Restaurant.com offerings, too 

I'll be purchasing some coupons next month.


----------



## CTcruiser

I didn't have enough time to read all of the posts in here  but from what I've skimmed through the Ravenous Pig has not yet been mentioned! It is about 30 mins from Disney but is well worth the drive. However, it is also important to note that this is a restaurant for foodies willing to try something new and not those who are picky! I have tried many things I would have never dreamed here-- all delicious. (My favorites still being the burger and pretzels though ) I HIGHLY recommend taking the trip to Winter Garden even if it is just for drinks, burgers, and dessert. They have a large drink selection with many beers that are unique and dessert is AMAZING!

Their menu also changes monthly!

Here's the link to their site:
http://theravenouspig.com/

And their Facebook (lots of pictures):
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ravenous-Pig/48468194369


----------



## Art 1

bethifoody said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned on here, but Linda's La Cantina, on Hwy 50/Colonial Drive used to be an excellent, locally owned steakhouse. Haven't been there in years, but they used to be the best!
> 
> Dh & I ate at a little restaurant in Winter Park, just up the street from the Morse Museum (Tiffany glass museum - beautiful!)... the food was excellent, the atmosphere was wonderful. Just wish I knew the name of the place! lol



Was the place in Winter Park called Luma on Park? Either way that's a good one. Briarpatch maybe? Lots of restaurants on Park.


----------



## KingK12

Can never go wrong with some Olive Garden breadsticks!


----------



## Tinky624

*Joe's Crab Shack* on 535 was excellent! Love the steam pots, drinks and atmosphere! Amanda our waitress was great with our party of eight.


----------



## Miz Diz

We love Pei Wei. Inexpensive and really good. It is owned by PF Changs.


----------



## Girls1

I love this thread!
We are staying off-site for the first part of our trip in August and I'm looking forward to eating off-property. There seems to be much more food variety and hopefully better prices too.
We will be staying at the Doubletree in Downtown Disney area and there appear to be many restaurants within walking distance. I'm about to map them all out and check out menus. I already know that Uno's and Sweet Tomatoes are not far from the Doubletree.
So excited!


----------



## bethifoody

It was not Briarpatch, for sure. All I remember about the place is that we walked around to the backside of a building to find a little courtyard w/ tables & another building where the actual restaurant was housed. Dh had a conch sandwich & I had I don't remember what. lol... I just remember the conch sandwich b/c he hadn't had conch before. It was a pretty spendy place, as I recall.

I'm told La Cantina is still there; just can't vouch for recent quality.


----------



## dyna

Texas Roadhouse 192 W  across from the new Harley Shope on 192

The 1st Texas Roadhouse opened in the early 1990's I believe in a liitle town called Clarksville IN just across the river from Louisville KY they soon had a few resturants in Louisville an just recently in the last couple months opened 1 near disney on 192

NEVER have I had a bad meal at any Texas Roadhouse. Prices a little cheaper than Outback Menu includes steak chicken ribs etc


----------



## eeyorepixie

Hi I am looking for budget friendly restaurants to feed a family of 5 we love buffets and regular restaurants. We will be staying at WBC so not too far off the beaten path.

So far I have: 
Sweet Tomatos
Golden Corral
The Ale house
Pei Wei


----------



## Stinky_Pete

When I am at Disney World I have to go to Bob Evans. I grew up in Ohio and fell in love with having breakfast at Bob Evans there. Now I live in AZ and we have no Bob Evans. 

They are famous for their sausage so I encourage you to try either the sausage and cheese omelete or the sausage gravy and biscuits.

And I love how people keep asking about "local" places, as opposed to chains. Just read the thread! They are listed.  But there are a lot of chains around WDW.


----------



## sherreis

Thanks to this thread we tried Sweet Tomatoes for dinner last night.  It's in the Crossings shopping center, down the street from DTD.   What a pleasant surprise.  $10.99 for adults and $6.99 for our 12 yr old.   A full salad bar, fresh breads, 4 types of pasta, baked potato bar, 5 or 6 different types of soups, pizza, and desserts.  After eating Disney food for a week and a half, this place "hit the spot.".  You can sign up for some coupons too which were only good within the first 2 weeks of joining.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

sherreis said:


> Thanks to this thread we tried Sweet Tomatoes for dinner last night...
> 
> ...You can sign up for some coupons too which were only good within the first 2 weeks of joining.



That's odd I am a member of their "Club Veg" and I get coupons emailed to me just about every week. But they are only good for the following week.

Some locations run specials that don't require a coupon. Right now our local Sweet Tomatoes is running a "2 for $20" promotion Monday - Wednesday only. Two buffets, including beverages, for $20 +Tax. So maybe give them a call if you're thinking of eating there during your trip to see what promotions they may be running.


----------



## mikkiwikki

MODS!! Is there any chance we can make a sticky thread for 
OFFSITE restaurant reviews?  Maybe there is one ...I just cant find anything but this thread?  What do you think?


----------



## mikkiwikki

Keli said:


> Just subscribing so I'll have this thread for future reference!



I love your siggie pics! 
Relationships that last so long are few and far between!


----------



## Tinky624

Stinky_Pete said:


> When I am at Disney World I have to go to Bob Evans. I grew up in Ohio and fell in love with having breakfast at Bob Evans there. Now I live in AZ and we have no Bob Evans.
> 
> They are famous for their sausage so I encourage you to try either the sausage and cheese omelete or the sausage gravy and biscuits.
> 
> And I love how people keep asking about "local" places, as opposed to chains. Just read the thread! They are listed.  But there are a lot of chains around WDW.



Other than my homemade sausage gravy! I second the love for Bob Evens!


----------



## TamaraQT

dtum said:


> Just heard about this on the Today show this a.m.  http://www.yellowpages.com/products
> 
> It will show you restaurants and everything else in the area.  DH and I tested it with gas station prices today and it was spot on--that's important for us because our truck is diesel.  Great app
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Disboards.com App  for Android_



Thanks for sharing.  I went to yp.com on my phone and I didnt have to download the app to take advantage of the features.  But I still may download anyway just because i love the apps!!!    






ShortStuff said:


> Agreed!!  And if you are willing to dine in, restaurant.com has certificates that can save you a bundle.  They also have thin crust pizza that my grandsons liked.  Their appetizers are the bomb!



I have a certificate for giordanos. Looking forward to trying it on Friday night.  We plan on going to the one in 192.  Can't wait !!!   I also bought one for BB Kings.  I am looking forward to trying that also.


----------



## two*little*birds

mikkiwikki said:


> MODS!! Is there any chance we can make a sticky thread for
> OFFSITE restaurant reviews?



Agree, would love a sticky!


----------



## momto3boys+aprincess

ShortStuff said:


> Agreed!!  And if you are willing to dine in, restaurant.com has certificates that can save you a bundle.  They also have thin crust pizza that my grandsons liked.  Their appetizers are the bomb!



You have to try their Italian beef sandwiches  This place is owned and run by a family from Chicago. I have eaten in their restaurants in both places and they are awesome. They even bring my hubby out some of the owners hot pepper topping stuff they keep n Fl for when they are in town for his sandwich. (they offer it with every sandwich in chicago) 

Lisa


----------



## mrzrich

johnybarkerr said:


> As per my own overview, We tried the Shake n'Steak by the Crossroads in Nov. It was clean, cute and the service friendly but I didn't think the food was anything special. I had read it was cheap, but we still ended up spending about 40$ for lunch for our family of 5. It was only OK but I didn't think it was worth that! I probably won't make an effort to go back. Sounds like we'll have to try the Bonanza breakfast buffet!! Great thread!



I ate at Steak and shake last weekend and the bill was $22 for my family of 5.  So I guess it depends on what you order.  Kids meals are free on Sat and Sun, so there's that.


----------



## Mickeyrella

I am not sure if I already mentioned this on this thread, but there's a restaurant called Luma on Winter Park. It is a signature restaurant and the food is oustanding!


----------



## mrsklamc

I'm going to throw this out there..yes, it's expensive and maybe not compatible with touring because you will be in a 'meat coma' when you get done...but I have to say it in case there isn't one where you live, because it is just so ridiculously amazing and just opened in Orlando...Fogo De Chao.


----------



## HayGan

mrsklamc said:


> I'm going to throw this out there..yes, it's expensive and maybe not compatible with touring because you will be in a 'meat coma' when you get done...but I have to say it in case there isn't one where you live, because it is just so ridiculously amazing and just opened in Orlando...Fogo De Chao.



I LOVE Fogo de Chao!  The ones in the States aren't nearly as good as the ones in Brasil but they are still super yummy!


----------



## mrsklamc

Anyone eaten at Fuddruckers in Orlando?


----------



## Art 1

mrsklamc said:


> Anyone eaten at Fuddruckers in Orlando?



Yes.


----------



## Art 1

Mickeyrella said:


> I am not sure if I already mentioned this on this thread, but there's a restaurant called Luma on Winter Park. It is a signature restaurant and the food is oustanding!



Yes it is, I mentioned it a few posts ago. Very good, and close by for me.


----------



## busymama04

My family will be going to Disney World on Monday!  Does anyone know what offsite dining has kids eat free days or accept the kids eat free card.  We are taking the auto train so we will be in Sanford.  Also what are some of the cheapest places to feed a family of 6, but still have good food.


----------



## BearcatsFan

Don't know if they have been mentioned, but DH and I enjoy Landry's Seafood for sit-down type place and Sobik's subs for a quick meal.

(Reviving this thread - considering off-site for our next stay and there's lots of helpful info here.  Would really love to see it as a sticky!   )


----------



## donaldduck352

*bump*


----------



## donaldduck352

BearcatsFan said:


> (Reviving this thread - considering off-site for our next stay and there's lots of helpful info here.  Would really love to see it as a sticky!   )



*Me also!!!*


----------



## Sparkly

Best: 
Fuddruckers- great burgers, huge portions, amazing toppings bar, HUGE milkshakes. I felt sick after drinking one!
Outback Steakhouse- Great steaks, portions are good sized. We're always full after eating the salad AND the main course! Can get really busy though.
Sweet Tomatoes- Salad, wonderful salad! Great quality, lots of breads, soups and desserts too. Their mac & cheese was pretty good.
Cheesecake Factory- HUGE portions, great variety, amazing cheesecake. Quality is a bit so-so.

Average:
Golden Corral- Great variety, , lots of meats, vegetables and of course a stocked dessert bar! The breakfast buffet is good value, especially with coupons because it includes drinks. Quality is alright and can depend on which one you go to and the time of day. I found it to be rather noisy too.
CiCi's Pizza- Cheap, filling pizza buffet. They'll make you a custom pizza if you don't like any out. My uncle got one either without cheese or tomato, I can't remember. Lots of coupons available practically everywhere. Average quality- you get what you pay for.
Denny's- Standard breakfast/lunch/dinner chain. Good pancakes. Clean restrooms. Average service.

Worst:
Ponderosa- Good selection but food quality varies a lot. Sometimes it's decent and other times, only just passable. You have to buy drinks on top of the buffet. Restrooms I found to be poor. Can get very busy.


----------



## disneyfreak7

If we are at Downtown Disney by the bus stop, is Crossroads withing walking distance?


----------



## KingofSwing3000

Las Palmas across from Gatorland -- sooooo good. Papa relennas, red sauce, and skirt steak are fabulous.
Charley's for best steak ever.
Tu Tu Tango for good food and fun.
Flipper's for best pizza in central Florida.
5-Guys for best burgers ever. And great hot dogs too!
Sol Azteca for best Mexican in central Florida.
Abracadabra nitrogen ice cream located at downtown/main st. in Kissimmee.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

disneyfreak7 said:


> If we are at Downtown Disney by the bus stop, is Crossroads withing walking distance?



Google Maps is showing just under 2 miles.

Was visiting WDW the week before Christmas and staying off property. I can highly recommend Giordanos pizza as well as Flippers. Very different, but both very delicious. And my favorite breakfast place is Bob Evans. There is one just off property on Irlo Bronson Memorial Parkway.


----------



## wayneg

disneyfreak7 said:


> If we are at Downtown Disney by the bus stop, is Crossroads withing walking distance?



I know people who do it one way and get a taxi the other. Personally I wouldn't especially in the warmer months.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

I love Bonefish Grill..has anyone tried the new one on 192, for some reason its called the Formosa Gardens one,but has a Kissimmee address?? Map shows its right across from Giordano's??


----------



## Mogsdad

There's a soft spot in my heart for Ponderosa, we often went to the one on World Center Drive when the kids were little. The salad bar actually had veggies as well as the junk, so we could have some balance.

Sad to say, according to Google Maps at least, it seems to have closed.


----------



## Cynth

Mogsdad said:


> There's a soft spot in my heart for Ponderosa, we often went to the one on World Center Drive when the kids were little. The salad bar actually had veggies as well as the junk, so we could have some balance.
> 
> Sad to say, according to Google Maps at least, it seems to have closed.




Ohh thats sad, that it closed. I loved it as a kid, was the only place outside off the world, where i would actually eat and not only stare at my plate.
 I would have loved to go back to that place on our next trip.


----------



## goofyfigment

I dont know what exact one you are referring to but i ate a several ponderosas on my last two trips (oct and xmas)


----------



## pat's mom99

Bubbalou's Bodacious BBQ near Universal.  It is the best BBQ ever!!!  It's in a strip mall.  The portions are big and the prices are reasonable.  And they have free snowcones for kids.


----------



## nono

This is a great thread!

Personal favorite are Roy's...including the Aloha Hour!, D'Antonio's in Celebration, and Anidamo's at the Hilton in DtD.  (We love Italian, but just have a hard time paying the prices inside Disney sometimes...)  

I have read most of this thread...was curious, does anyone know of a good Korean restaurant in the area?  THAT would be a major score for our next trip if one exists!


----------



## Hasil72

We're splitting our Easter stay this year between Windsor Hills (March 29-Apr 2) and Disney (Apr 2-6).  Anyone  have any opinions on Ale House on 192?  We're definitely going to Giordano's, it's a must every trip, and I'd like to try Sweet Tomatoes but also looking for a good steak for the hubby.  We'll have the kiddies with us so causal would be good and looking for somewhere new.  We have Texas Roadhouse, Lonestar, Outback, Ruth Chris and Fogo at home.  Any ideas would be great.


----------



## KayR

For steak in the Formosa Gardens area - Longhorn Steakhouse would get my vote.  Very kid friendly.  Its in the Rolling Oaks center off the 192 (the same place as the Super Target).


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Hasil72 said:


> We're splitting our Easter stay this year between Windsor Hills (March 29-Apr 2) and Disney (Apr 2-6).  Anyone  have any opinions on Ale House on 192?  We're definitely going to Giordano's, it's a must every trip, and I'd like to try Sweet Tomatoes but also looking for a good steak for the hubby.  We'll have the kiddies with us so causal would be good and looking for somewhere new.  We have Texas Roadhouse, Lonestar, Outback, Ruth Chris and Fogo at home.  Any ideas would be great.



We love the Ale House at that location. We have been there 2-3 times. They have great lunch specials and we like to share the Zingers Mountain Melt (buffalo chicken on top of cheese fries...fatty but so good!) for dinner.


----------



## Hasil72

Awesome!  Thank you both!


----------



## disneyfreak7

We love the ale House! Will definitely be going back there.


----------



## CaliforniaAdventurer

FirstWatch is a _really good_ chain restaurant we don't have back home; offers breakfast/brunch/lunch and seems to be popular with the natives.


----------



## aubriee

Are there any good Indian buffets down there?  We'll be staying at Bonnet Creek, have never tried Indian food, but would like to.  I'd like to have a variety to choose from though, in order to have the greatest chance of finding something we'll like.  I'm not a picky eater and will try anything, but my mom will be with me and has gotten more picky as she gets older.


----------



## saopaulo

Subscribing!


----------



## Nancy for Disney

aubriee said:


> Are there any good Indian buffets down there?  We'll be staying at Bonnet Creek, have never tried Indian food, but would like to.  I'd like to have a variety to choose from though, in order to have the greatest chance of finding something we'll like.  I'm not a picky eater and will try anything, but my mom will be with me and has gotten more picky as she gets older.



I stumbled across this on TripAdvisor: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...7390-Reviews-Bombay_Cafe-Orlando_Florida.html

I am sure you can find more options on this website as well. Enjoy your Indian food. I am not traveling with adventurous eaters either. I feel your pain.


----------



## braddillman

My own opinions:

Ale House: cheap and reasonable pub food and beer. Usually go once (sometimes more if I'm traveling alone on business).

Panera Bread: one on Vineland Ave. just south of the outlet mall at the south end of i-drive, and the other in the parking lot of the Florida Mall. REAL BAGUETTES alone make it worth the trip. Love the french onion soup and salads too. None where we live.

Macaroni Grill. We don't have one at home, the whole family loves it. 

Also, there's a tint sushi joint up i-drive near the Holiday Inn or Wet'n'Wild in a strip mall. Great place, wished I could remember the name. I think it's right next to either Ponderosa or Sizzler or something like that.


----------



## ukool

We are staying at LBV so this thread will be very helpfull.


----------



## disneydreamer21

Great thread! Subscribing!  Anyone know of other places that offer coupons?  I've already registered with Sweet Tomatoes.  
We are staying off site this go-round, and not having the dining plan is stressing me out a little.  5 years ago when we stayed off site, we had a bad experience when it came to Orlando restaurants.  First one was a terrible all you can eat buffet place, (not sure the name) and another was an IHOP which served us rotten milk.  It was that, in addition to, not being able to find anywhere to eat near Lake Buena Vista.  One night, we drove around for an hour, with no luck.  This was probably due to hot weather and cranky kids, too.
We did, however, LOVE the dining plan when we stayed at Beach Club two years ago.  It was worth every penny.  We are opting for saving, and spreading out a little this time, so eating off site is necessary.  This thread has already helped a ton, so thanks for all the responses!


----------



## khomer504

Danibelle said:


> These well received restaurants (with the exception of Christini's and Seasons) are all chain restaurants.  It's too bad there aren't more good locally owned places.



We love Seasons, but I'm sad to say it's a chain restaurant as well.  We've only eaten at the one here in the Chicago suburbs.


----------



## dennise

We discovered the Wood Grill Buffet on I-Drive this year.    Lots of good food, reasonably priced.    Not far from the  South I-drive outlet mall.  we ate there 3 times.


----------



## DisneyAggieMom

Great info.  Thanks


----------



## Nancy for Disney

Great link for "foodies" enjoying Orlando outside the parks: 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jenny-block/ten-foodie-surprises-in-o_b_3176006.html


----------



## JosieMouse

Any restaurants with low sodium opptions? I have high blood pressure and I'm not suppose to go over 1200mg of sodium a day. With this being a vacation I know I will eat over thst amount, but would like to stay under 2400mg because that's the recommended amout for the average person who doesn't have high blood pressure.


----------



## Miumiu4me

JosieMouse said:


> Any restaurants with low sodium opptions? I have high blood pressure and I'm not suppose to go over 1200mg of sodium a day. With this being a vacation I know I will eat over thst amount, but would like to stay under 2400mg because that's the recommended amout for the average person who doesn't have high blood pressure.



Seasons 52 is a good choice. Everything is also under 475 calories.


----------



## JosieMouse

Miumiu4me said:


> Seasons 52 is a good choice. Everything is also under 475 calories.



Thanky you so much for the suggestion Miumiu4me. That's going on my list.


----------



## littleaussie

We just returned from a trip and ate at Miller's Ale House based on the recommendations from this thread.  It was great!  Reminded me of a sports bar/grill type of set up.  The food was reasonably priced and plenty of options: apps, steaks, burgers, pasta, salads, kids choices. . .  I would not hesitate to go here again.

I wanted to try Bonefish Grill but after looking at the menu prices, it looked a little expensive for us.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

littleaussie said:


> We just returned from a trip and ate at Miller's Ale House based on the recommendations from this thread.  It was great!  Reminded me of a sports bar/grill type of set up.  The food was reasonably priced and plenty of options: apps, steaks, burgers, pasta, salads, kids choices. . .  I would not hesitate to go here again.
> 
> I wanted to try Bonefish Grill but after looking at the menu prices, it looked a little expensive for us.



Thanks! was wondering about Miller's Ale House... may I suggest that next time you give Bonefish a try, if you go on Weds. it is Bang Bang Weds. and you can get the Bang Bang Shrimp for $5 ! It is delicious in my opinion and I get full off just eating that and the bread they bring to your table!


----------



## littleaussie

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> Thanks! was wondering about Miller's Ale House... may I suggest that next time you give Bonefish a try, if you go on Weds. it is Bang Bang Weds. and you can get the Bang Bang Shrimp for $5 ! It is delicious in my opinion and I get full off just eating that and the bread they bring to your table!



Thanks for the tip, I will definitely check it out next time we are down there!


----------



## Bluegrrl

OK, I haven't read the entire thread  , so forgive me if someone posted this, or if this isn't your idea of "in Orlando"

But, if you are willing to make the trek, The Hollobach Willow Tree restaurant in Sanford is the BEST place ever.  It's owned/operated by a German chef, and serves wonderful authentic German food ('nacht).  The best stand-out item is the Heaven-on-Earth mashed potatoes.  It's potatoes with apple and bacon - wonderful.  Plus the strudel and the rham sauce are great.  The kids menu leaves a lot to be desired, so I would share your food with your lil' one since the portions are so big.

Boston Fish Market (not to be confused with Boston Chicken) is a great local place and has market-fresh fish.  

I really like Colorado Fondue in Casselberry (not to be confused with the Melting Pot) which is a wonderful local place.  They serve hot rock fondue.

On Park Ave in Winter Park there is a wine-by-the-glass bar called The Wine Bar. If you like wine, it's a wonderful place to check out new ones without having to pay tons of money.  Plus, Winter Park is such a cool little town and Park Ave is THE place to be seen!

Any Tequila Flats places are local chains, and are really delish. The chain was started by a college student from Florida!  

Bubbalous BBQ in Casselberry has amazing BBQ, and 4 Rivers BBQ is also great.  4Rivers makes Texas BBQ, and I personally don't like that style.  DH thinks it's great though, while I enjoy the brisket.

Hash House A-Go-Go has gotten the thumbs up from my DH.  I don't like their portions or the pancakes, but all my other friends do.  Plus, they make a BLT Bloody Mary.  So there.

Also, High Tide Harry's is a local version of Joe's Crab shack, but much more reasonable and nicer.  

The Ravenous Pig is great and so is Cask and Larder.

If you want real traditional Florida, try the Black Hammock fish camp.  Not promising gourmet food, but rather real local food.  Cheese grits, catfish, gator, conch and you can even handle a gator.  The lake there has more gators per square foot than the Everglades.  Again, not gourmet food, but very local food!  Hope that gives everyone some good ideas!

All these places are good and worth a trip if only for the fact that you can get off Disney proper and maybe enjoy Florida from a different point of view.


----------



## maciec

Another vote for Orlando/Millers Ale House.  We went to the one on West Colonial Dr. Good food and reasonable prices.  We will go back!


----------



## staceyrhood

Town Tavern, Columbia, and d'antonios...all in Celebration, all really great!

Also, on the corner of 192 and 429 are Bahama Breeze and Ale House, they are good as well.


----------



## Bella the Ball 360

This thread is so long but I do not know if these were mentioned, 4  Rivers BBQ....tons better than Babbalou's, and Yellow Dog Eats both FANTASTIC.


----------



## Cinderella2006

some great suggestions! Thanks


----------



## Minniemom66

Texas Roadhouse is our new favorite in Orlando!  It's become our tradition to eat there our last night.  They have free shelled peanuts in the waiting area, and also bring a basket of them to your table.  They have great fresh food!


----------



## MikeP22

Our new favorite is Hollerbach's Willow Tree Cafe. However it's a 45 minute trip to Sanford but it was definitely worthwhile.


----------



## 2girlsmom

Also a regional chain, but new to us is Chuey's Mexican. It is on I Drive, super cute, good prices, and some good texmex food. The creamy jalapeno dip is so good we call it crack sauce.


----------



## JimMIA

Another newish place is BJ's Brewhouse at 8761 Vineland.  

That's just on the other (South) side of I-4 from the Crossroads shopping center.

We ate at this one for the first time in June, and it was quite good.  American sports bar atmosphere, but with upgraded food, moderate prices.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Wow! this thread is still going!  It brings me back to my first posts on the DIS!

We've mostly been eating onsite the past few years (that may change!)  

(Does US count as offsite?)

A few places we have enjoyed are:  

McCoy's at MCO!  This is located in the Hyatt.  Go up the glass elevators to the hotel lobby.  Some pluses are late hours, great sushi, and very good kids meal options.  Kids can order half-portions of anything on the adult menu, plus a kid menu.

The Whole Foods (Sand Lake/I-4). This is very close to US!  Just off I-4. (use the MCO north exit) 

It is not so much a place save money, but rather a place to get really healthy options.  The place is HUGE, with tons of fun, healthy options: fresh squeezed juices of all kinds, brick oven pizza, fresh seafood cooked to order, barista, quality bakery. Also extensive hot/cold bars, salad bar, soup bar, etc.  

It is also a great place to stop for anyone with food allergies! Food bar ingredients are listed, no nasty chemicals, and lots of delicious vegetables.

The dining area is pleasant, and three's even outdoor tables. They also sell beer/wine and groceries!  We've never tried the other dining in the same plaza, but it looks nice. 


We've also now made several visits to the Tampa area! If we can't get good airfare rates to MCO, Tampa (or St. Petersburg)+a rental car works well! Lots of fun places to dine.


----------



## Candleshoe

This is one of my favorite threads 

Does anyone have any recent experience with Restaurant.com offerings for Kissimmee?


----------



## vacation_junkie

Candleshoe said:


> This is one of my favorite threads
> 
> Does anyone have any recent experience with Restaurant.com offerings for Kissimmee?


I'm interested in this as well...


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Ooh, wow this very old thread has been revived!

We tried Restaurant.com some time ago.  Another website listed a few places at/close to WDW as offering coupons and a deal at the time.

My experience using them was slightly mixed.  In one sense, they easily saved us more than what I paid for the coupons.  In another sense - and this is a bit hard to explain- they didn't really save us money.  It is a bit like shopping at Marshalls.  All the merchandise was previously rejected by customers at another store.  Only struggling businesses resort to (deep) discount coupons. Reasons vary: ugly décor, bad service, overpriced menu, or a hidden location.

On the last front, we did end up finding a few gems!  That's how we found McCoy's at the Orlando airport! A real gem!  Serivce can be slow, but we returned recently and had a super meal!

Many places listed early in this thread probably don't exist any more!  Just off the top of my head- most of Citywalk has completely changed. Citywalk has some great options, BTW! The HP areas in both parks also have great food!

One offsite place I highly recommend is Azteca d'Oro.  (7320 W Colonial Drive) It is near the JW Marriott. This little Mexican gem is also convenient to MCO. (Bonus: bypass the toll!) We ate there again last month, and it was super! Our bill was VERY reasonable.

A little further out is a decent steakhouse called Manny's Chophouse. I think there are several, but none close to WDW. Not fancy, but we all enjoyed our food.

Above I mention the Whole Foods near Universal.  It is still a very good alternative to theme park food, especially if you crave healthy.  And if WF isn't your thing, there are several options in the same plaza. Mostly inexpensive chains (PeiWei for one), but it is very close to Universal.


----------



## bankr63

I would add a caution about Whole Foods MRE options for those with allergies.  Although they do list ingredients, they do not pay attention to placement so a GF item is placed right next to a pasta and the chance for cross-contamination is great.  They have great rotisserie chicken as well, but do mixed batches so cannot guarantee that items aren't cross contaminated (and since they drip all over each other, they probably are contaminated).

I was hopeful first time I walked in there with DS who is celiac.  We left empty handed (er, bellied).  We did find good GF options on the shelves so went back to our TS and cooked, but that wasn't the objective.  Also, for Celiacs most of the products at WF are available at Publix down the street for better prices.


----------



## J-Dog

I noticed that both of the chain-type Brazilian Steakhouses - Texas de Brazil and Fogo de Chao - are conspicuously absent from this list. 

I have heard good things about both on other sites, and we were going to make a point of going to at least one of these (or maybe both) next month, but maybe everyone on here knows something that I don't know?

Are they worth it? Thanks!

EDIT: I apologize, because someone did mention Fogo de Chao about 4 or 5 pages back.  Still would like opinions on these places if anyone cares to give one.  Thanks again!


----------

